# A SHATTERED DREAMS PRODUCTION: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/09/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Never before has there been such a sense of fear in the WWE locker room since WWE COO Triple H fired Cody Rhodes for failing to win a match against Randy Orton. What might WWE Hall of Famer Edge have to say about the current state of WWE when he appears live on Raw? Here are five reasons this Monday’s Raw is must-see at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_









> *September 21, 2012, was the last time we saw Edge stand in a WWE ring. The Hall of Famer found himself in the middle of an argument between Team Hell No’s Kane and Daniel Bryan. What does The Rated-R Superstar have in store for the WWE Universe when he makes an unexpected return this Monday? Will the 31-time champion weigh in on The Big Red Monster’s whereabouts, Bryan’s predicament and the job Triple H is doing as COO?*














> _*Triple H attempted to set the record straight about his recent controversial actions in an exclusive sitdown interview with Michael Cole, as well as during a town hall meeting on SmackDown. With Cody Rhodes fired for failing to win a COO-mandated match, is another Superstar heading for the chopping block? What is the COO’s next move as he attempts to grow WWE?*_














> _*Rob Van Dam has enjoyed a successful resurgence in WWE with more wins than losses. As far as returns go, it’s been a good one for the entertaining highflier. Along the way, World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio’s former ally, Ricardo Rodriguez, defected and joined RVD’s corner. The time seems right for RVD to capitalize and capture his first World Heavyweight Title. Just how hard is Del Rio willing to fight to keep what is his at Night of Champions?*_














> _*WWE Champion Randy Orton is firmly backed by Triple H as the new face of WWE. But what about Divas Champion AJ Lee? Is she what is good for business in the eyes of management? In a bout made by Stephanie McMahon, AJ will face Natalya, Brie Bella and Naomi in Fatal 4-Way Match at Night of Champions. With the growing popularity of “Total Divas,” the WWE Universe is eagerly awaiting to see if AJ will continue to carry the torch of the Divas division or if someone new will take over.*_














> _*While the WWE locker room may fear the COO, Paul Heyman’s nightmares are no doubt filled with a seething CM Punk. With their Handicap Elimination Match at Night of Champions looming, The Straight Edge Superstar has already guaranteed to hurt his former best friend. Will pain come to Heyman before the pay-per-view?
> 
> Don’t miss the final Raw before Night of Champions! Tune in Monday night at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


*AND*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Toronto crowd + :edge2 rton2 :HHH2 and Goldust 

I'm excited! :mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't lie, I'm pretty excited for this week :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Edge return, Goldust/Orton and maybe another Bryan/Shield member match. Awesome potential go-home show


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Toronto crowd + :edge2 rton2 :HHH2 and Goldust
> 
> I'm excited! :mark:


We're going to make more noise than you can imagine. We'll ensure that this RAW feels like a New York RAW. :


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

> What does The Rated-R Superstar have in store for the WWE Universe when he makes an unexpected return this Monday?


Is it really unexpected when they've advertised it for a week?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait, i have a cold but should be a fun night for me :/.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

First time in 3 years, Raw in Toronto!

And for the first time in 8+ years, Raw will be in Toronto and shown LIVE to the Canadian viewers!

WWE owes it to the city BIG time after trying to desperately make an american astronaut relatable to a Canadian crowd who simply didn't care about that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldust :mark: I really hope he comes out to his original entrance.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

First fuckin' paging this hsit because GOLDUST is the GOAT.

BTW since when did goldust have hair? For some reason I remember him always being shaved


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Very excited for tomorrow


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

It will be awesome :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Who would have thought Goldust's return would overshadow Edge's?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be there live!

Very excited, I have to say. I'll be loud all night, and I'm sure the rest of the crowd will be too. I already feel the buzz.

Don't care about Edge's return. I also can't give a shit about Goldust vs. Orton because that sounds like fucking dog vomit, but I'm going to :mark: hard for that entrance.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

MillionDollarProns said:


> First fuckin' paging this hsit because GOLDUST is the GOAT.
> 
> BTW since when did goldust have hair? For some reason I remember him always being shaved


He always had his hair painted. But in WWEs "reality era", they have to acknowledge every superstar as their (mostly) real name, so his appearance will be looking like that too.

They're calling him Dustin "Goldust" Rhodes.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Toronto crowd + :edge2 rton2 :HHH2 and Goldust
> 
> I'm excited! :mark:













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'll be there live!
> 
> Very excited, I have to say. I'll be loud all night, and I'm sure the rest of the crowd will be too. I already feel the buzz.
> 
> Don't care about Edge's return. I also can't give a shit about Goldust vs. Orton because that sounds like fucking dog vomit, but I'm going to :mark: hard for that entrance.


Where are you sitting? I wonder if we're in the same section?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If anyone going to the show this week needs sign suggestions, I got a couple


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Where are you sitting? I wonder if we're in the same section?


I'll be in section 118, row 7.  You?

Edit: I won't be bringing any signs, as I have class ending at 6, so I'll be going to the arena right after. Most likely get some dinner with the lady first too. Can't be carrying around any signs all day.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If we don't get DAT ENTRANCE I will be disappointed. 

If Canada doesn't chant YOU SCREWED BRET at HHH I will be disappointed. 

If HHH doesn't respond LOL HU CURRS I will be disappointed. 

Really looking forward to this Raw. Lots of stuff going on to hold my interest.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> If Canada doesn't chant YOU SCREWED BRET at HHH I will be disappointed.


Challenge accepted. :side:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> If Canada doesn't chant YOU SCREWED BRET at HHH I will be disappointed.
> 
> If HHH doesn't respond LOL HU CURRS I will be disappointed.


If people chant that, I can imagine he'd just reply like "So what? It was BEST FOR BUSINESS!"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> If we don't get DAT ENTRANCE I will be disappointed.


This. I do not want some half arsed crap, i want the full fucking shabang. Doubt it though. :angry:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Challenge accepted. :side:


:yes



dxbender said:


> If people chant that, I can imagine he'd just reply like "So what? It was BEST FOR BUSINESS!"


That's what I'm hoping for! There's WAY too much potential for _this _incarnation of da game to burn some bridges lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Punt kick returns tomorrow night


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

zep81 said:


> This. I do not want some half arsed crap, i want the full fucking shabang. Doubt it though. :angry:


I keep seeing them bill this match as "Dustin Rhodes vs. Randy Orton"

I swear if I don't get DAT ENTRANCE, there will be hell.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I keep seeing them bill this match as "Dustin Rhodes vs. Randy Orton"
> 
> I swear if I don't get DAT ENTRANCE, there will be hell.


Who knows, HHH may force him to wear the yellow paint and shit.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> The Punt kick returns tomorrow night













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'll be in section 118, row 7.  You?
> 
> Edit: I won't be bringing any signs, as I have class ending at 6, so I'll be going to the arena right after. Most likely get some dinner with the lady first too. Can't be carrying around any signs all day.


We're close :ex:! I'm in section 120, row 11! I have a class until 6 as well that day lol. I wish my lady could come , but she'll be busy getting the rest of her stuff unpacked at her new place in Richmond Hill. I'm going alone unfortunately, but I'll still have fun!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannot wait, looks like this show has enormous potential, can't wait for RKO vs Goldust, Edge's return, HHH and to see how Heyman and Punk ends.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannot wait, looks like this show has enormous potential, can't wait for RKO vs Goldust, Edge's return, HHH and to see how Heyman and Punk culminates before the PPV. 

Very excited.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THANOS said:


> We're close :ex:! I'm in section 120, row 11! I have a class until 6 as well that day lol. I wish my lady could come , but she'll be busy getting the rest of her stuff unpacked at her new place in Richmond Hill. I'm going alone unfortunately, but I'll still have fun!


Nice! We are pretty close, just one section apart. We're going to be on the TV side too, so it's very possible we'll be able to see us later on throughout the program. Is your girl a wrestling fan as well? Mine isn't, and has probably watched it only twice as far as I know lol. She only knows Cena, Punk, Lesnar, Rock, Taker, HHH and Big Show I believe. Her reactions are probably what I'm looking forward to most. 

Can't wait for her reaction to Goldust. :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Nice! We are pretty close, just one section apart. We're going to be on the TV side too, so it's very possible we'll be able to see us later on throughout the program. Is your girl a wrestling fan as well? Mine isn't, and has probably watched it only twice as far as I know lol. She only knows Cena, Punk, Lesnar, Rock, Taker, HHH and Big Show I believe. Her reactions are probably what I'm looking forward to most.
> 
> Can't wait for her reaction to Goldust. :lol


Yeah I know it's going to be awesome if we get on tv . I can only imagine how any girl who hasn't seen Goldust would react to him :lmao. My girl isn't a wrestling fan per say but she does watch it with me from time to time, and has come to a few of my wrestling get togethers for past Mania's/Summerslams/Rumbles. She really like the rumble a lot and her favourite stars are Cena (obviously lol..), Bryan, Punk, Taker and Big Show. She hates Orton, Sheamus, Khali, most of the divas other than Natalya, The Miz and Ryback. Her reactions are pretty hilarious at times as she's very much a casual fan and she really gets into stuff. She also really hates HHH and finds him insanely ugly, which amuses me, and hates how he's treating Bryan lol. She wants to see Punk beat up Heyman really bad too since he looks like "The Penguin mixed with a manatee" in her words lol.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:mark: That is all.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a great Raw tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, Thanos and Wrestlinfan35 at the same show, in a section off from each other?

Support us Punk marks proudly! Get your sections to understand just how loudly they have to scream when Punk's music hits, and that they should boo everyone and everything else. Well... actually make sure cheer Mr. Sandow as well...

... and if anyone objects, tell 'em The Sandrone is comin' to get 'em! :sandow


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

We need " CM Punk Sucks " chants.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

xD7oom said:


> We need " CM Punk Sucks " chants.


It ain't happening. We have two of our elite soldiers in the crowd. *Thanos* and *Wrestlinfan35* know what to do with anyone who dares to say anything negative about unk2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That epic Toronto crowd. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty excited for this. Toronto crowd + Edge + Orton/Goldust = epic shit. Thanos, wrestlingfan, C2D and whoever is going, be loud please. Make us proud.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Goldust theme has always been epic


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Pretty excited for this. Toronto crowd + Edge + Orton/Goldust = epic shit. Thanos, wrestlingfan, C2D and whoever is going, be loud please. Make us proud.


LOL, I'm not going to be there, don't think I ever said that. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> LOL, I'm not going to be there, don't think I ever said that. :lol


Oh right, sorry about that. :lol


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

I am actually looking forward to RAW. We have Edge returning for the first time since April 2012 we have GOLDUST vs. RANDY ORTON and more.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw tomorrow hopefully is stacked.
Zebs promo on Canada should be great(Swagger WON'T be on Raw,so I can imagine Zeb being like "Americans let people like you sneak across our borders everyday, but you people refuse to let Jack Swagger,A REAL AMERICAN, go through your borders LEGALLY?")

Edge returning!

Goldust returning!

Bryan/HHH/Orton stuff!

NOC go home show!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

how exactly is goldust best for business? Don't nobody wanna see him wrestle.

lol @ people getting excited to hear goldust theme. If you people are so desperate to hear it go to youtube.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i hope the heels get booed.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Going to mark hard for Goldust, would mark even harder if we got a surprise Dusty appearance, if you will.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger not being there to absorb a SHIT TON of heat is :sad:

They better have Cesaro and Zeb there in his honor, but knowing HHH, he'll probably keep them off tv so their heat doesn't overshadow his own.

Probably gonna make a "BRING BACK CODY RHODES" sign. Already made a grade 2 level sign that I hope CHAMPviaDQ will see. lol

My sis doesn't her fave wrestler is now a heel, and her other fave was fired, so she'll probably be confused as fuck.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

THANOS said:


> We'll ensure that this RAW feels like a New York RAW. :


Show us what you got. Pretty damn looking forward to the atmosphere. AAAAASSHOLE chants during HHH or Randy promo plz. Last time we had those was at RAW in Montreal directed to Punk.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Going to mark hard for Goldust, would mark even harder if we got a surprise Dusty appearance, if you will.


I would mark so hard SON OF A PLUMBER


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be good with it being from Toronto alone. 

Orton vs. Goldust I'm looking forward to, even though I can't see Goldust winning. Looking forward to more of the Bryan/Orton/Corporation stuff as well, and to see what will happen between Punk and Heyman with Night Of Champions in one week. 

Oh yeah, and Edge's return! :ex:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Expect Bryan to get the upper hand since this is the go home show for Night of Champions. Orton/Goldust should be good.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Really Pumped for Raw tomorrow, always good crowds in Canada so it always makes the show better
there is no way Goldust beats Orton because Rhodes isn't due back for a few weeks yet


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Goldust return
Edge return
Heyman/Punk
GOAT HEEL HHH

Should be a good show :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

bboy said:


> how exactly is goldust best for business? Don't nobody wanna see him wrestle.
> 
> lol @ people getting excited to hear goldust theme. If you people are so desperate to hear it go to youtube.


:lmao mindless cena mark


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 57m
> Headed to #wwetoronto for #RAW. Delayed in Philly due to some CANADIAN C. Figures. @USAirways...fix your planes before they take off





> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 54m
> "@bigfraser94: @WWEZeb what r ur thoughts of Toronto and the people that live here? It is my hometown" SORRY TO HEAR THAT.
> Expand


:dance


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

The heat for Zeb will be sweet.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Edge :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is Swagger not going to be on the show tomorrow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> The heat for Zeb will be sweet.


LOL yeah, hoping they let him on TV. Also hoping DB raises hell.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, I cant wait to see Bryan get a beating again in the end of the show. I'm really losing interest in this show. Orton is just HHH puppet does the talking and chooses his opponents for him. I will love to see a guy with personality do the talking and hold his own instead of needing someone else like HHH do almost everything for him. Maybe someone like Sandow or Barrett at least those guys seems like they can carry themselves if giving the chance. Both can have effective personality as they also have good mic skills and can be good in the ring with the right opponents.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Why is Swagger not going to be on the show tomorrow?


Not allowed to leave the country due to his DUI.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

If Bryan or any of the babyfaces don't get the upper hand tomrrow night, I think its safe to say that this storyline is a dud...you cannot have the heels dominate for three straight weeks and continue to dominate at the go home show as well as the PPV...if you want the audience to stay interested in this thing.....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty damn excited for RAW tomorrow. 

Hopefully the crowd is vocal. Goldust and Edge :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> The heat for Zeb will be sweet.


It's going to be hard not to cheer him :lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> It's going to be hard not to cheer him :lol.


I just wanna soak in the heat. I don't plan to boo him.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Sonnen Says said:


> Yeah, I cant wait to see Bryan get a beating again in the end of the show. I'm really losing interest in this show. Orton is just HHH puppet does the talking and chooses his opponents for him. I will love to see a guy with personality do the talking and hold his own instead of needing someone else like HHH do almost everything for him. Maybe someone like Sandow or Barrett at least those guys seems like they can carry themselves if giving the chance. Both can have effective personality as they also have good mic skills and can be good in the ring with the right opponents.


We've had this discussion a million times before, don't beat on a dead horse, Barrett/Sandow aren't ideal corporate champions, let it go.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I just wanna soak in the heat. I don't plan to boo him.


That's a good plan! I will be cheering Cesaro though, along with Punk, Bryan, Sandow, The Shield, and Wyatt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally, a Raw in Canada. Cannot wait.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Finally, a Raw in Canada. Cannot wait.


I think you mean Finally a raw in Toronto,cause Canada got one a few months ago.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Show us what you got. Pretty damn looking forward to the atmosphere. *AAAAASSHOLE chants* during HHH or Randy promo plz. Last time we had those was at RAW in Montreal directed to Punk.


Fuck yes, I missed this. One of my favorite chants in pro wrestling. Sad that it's gone


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Monday Night Football and possibly US Open both going head to head with Raw tomorrow!

So hopefully that, combined with fact that WWE knows they're infront of a good crowd tomorrow, is a reason to put on great show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bboy said:


> how exactly is goldust best for business? Don't nobody wanna see him wrestle.
> 
> lol @ people getting excited to hear goldust theme. If you people are so desperate to hear it go to youtube.


Goldust is actually very good in the ring. Was very underrated in his 2011 run pre-injury.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> That's a good plan! I will be cheering Cesaro though, along with Punk, Bryan, Sandow, The Shield, and Wyatt.


Same. Cesaro, DB, Shield (praying they have their entrance down my section this time) and Punk (lost my voice cheering for him vs Taker) 

Bray? I'm marking for the arena turning pitch black if he comes out.


----------



## AaronWild (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope they end the show making it look like Bryan has some kind of a chance at NoC
Seeing him getting his ass kicked every week is getting old


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Raw will be in Toronto this week so expect a good crowd.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Last time RVD was in Toronto for RAW:






Wonder if we'll see Orton punt someone again?! Imagine if Toronto does the wave again lol.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> If we don't get DAT ENTRANCE I will be disappointed.
> 
> If Canada doesn't chant YOU SCREWED BRET at HHH I will be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Screwing Bret is what's best for business


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Besides Raw, what other shows are being taped tomorrow(if any?). If Superstars or Main Event is taped tomorrow, I'll watch them this week just cause they take place in Toronto.

Watch from 3:55(Toronto crowd sure made Regal seem so hated lol. Take away WWE from Canadian fans,and they will boo you out of building)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

since the first football game will be almost an hour old by the time Raw starts, for the next 17 weeks, Raw needs to start off with a bang...Every hour, at the beginning of each hour they should have a big segment....tomorrow night have the corporation angle start off right away and then at the second hour start the Goldust/Orton match then the start of the third hour have Punk come out...you need to use the three top angles tomorrow night strategically at the most important times...they have 20 mins between the first and second football games to make a splash....the second game starts 20 minutes after the second hour of Raw....so they have 20 mins to make a big splash..lets see if they strategically place the segments well.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd mark if they show Orton & Batista electrocuting Goldust from like 10 years ago. :lmao


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be amazing if at the beginning Corporation promo, Dusty, Goldust and Cody came out as a trio and cut an amazing promo together


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cody won't be there, he's getting married..will be out a month..he'll be back in three weeks.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the thread subtitle should be "A RATED-R SHATTERED DREAMS PRODUCTION".


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't believe the last time I was so excited for a Goldust match


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish the Toronto crowd starts *Asshole* chants towards HHH.Then HHH can respond by saying *I was the one who planned the Montreal Screwjob*.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I wish the Toronto crowd starts *Asshole* chants towards HHH.Then HHH can respond by saying *I was the one who planned the Montreal Screwjob*.


:lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Goldust could be wrestling for one last run here tonight, expect him to go all out. If he impresses he could possibly earn himself a short-term contract.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Agentpieface said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if at the beginning Corporation promo, Dusty, Goldust and Cody came out as a trio and cut *an amazing promo together*


If they keep Dusty off the mic, then you would be right.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They're in bizzaro world tonight, so they gotta make sure HHH/Orton receive heel heat like they've been getting since SS. Do something diabolical early in the show so that way Bryan ends Raw standing tall.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> They're in bizzaro world tonight, so they gotta make sure HHH/Orton receive heel heat like they've been getting since SS. Do something diabolical early in the show so that way Bryan ends Raw standing tall.


I pray they do that, so that way it doesn't end with Bryan looking up at the ceiling once again.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton/Edge promo please :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Showtime's at 7:30, so I'm guessing they're only taping RAW tonight right?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Have you already figured in what Hotel they're at?

I'm sure WAG is stalking right through AJ's window.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

PLS AMBROSE/ZIGGLER STUFF. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Hope Doink makes an appearance tonight


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Hope Doink makes an appearance tonight


the guy who played him has passed away on July 28


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^I meant someone else can potray that character.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> If they keep Dusty off the mic, then you would be right.


Dusty's one of the best promos of all time.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Dusty's one of the best promos of all time.


20 Years ago maybe, chap can hardly speak now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> ^ Have you already figured in what Hotel they're at?
> 
> I'm sure WAG is stalking right through AJ's window.


:lol

I'll be heading to Union in a bit, which is right beside the ACC. I'll likely run into somebody, as I'll be in the area all day, but who knows. Figuring out their hotel? Don't think I'll be doing that lol.


----------



## bk0678 (Sep 9, 2013)

the only thing i look forward to on Monday nights is a best for business promo.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I just played the Goldust/Orton match on WWE 13 and it was generally one of the best matches I've ever had lmao! Epic setting,lasted around 19 minutes,won with a Punt.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool to see Edge, Cool to hear Toronto, Cool to experience the fuckery.

I'LL BE WATCHING WITH YA'LL


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ You'll get in trouble for that sig once a mod spots it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

^ That episode was fucking amazing


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Any idea of plans for Ryback at all?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Gorgeous One said:


> Going to mark hard for Goldust, would mark even harder if we got a surprise Dusty appearance, if you will.


Given that both of them have been featured on WWE's website after the Cody "firing" I fully expect Dusty Rhodes to appear and distract Orton or somehow cheat to help Goldust win and beat Orton, to get Cody's job back. Then Cody will be told he has to apologize to HHH as part of getting the job back, HHH will humiliate Cody hard, do a whole kiss my ass club type segment, and Cody will slap HHH and still stay out of the WWE for a while longer (to do his wedding etc) and come back a few months down the road to join in on the corporation storyline then.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:mark: for tonight's episode....like really hard. This storyline is the best thing to happen to the product in a while


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Goldust returning?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Showtime's at 7:30, so I'm guessing they're only taping RAW tonight right?


If it starts at 7:30,that means almost 30 mins before the show, so maybe they'll have 1 match for superstars or main event?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The only Way I see Goldust going over the Corp is if right when he hits the ring and HHH and Orton are in the ring looking all tough the music kicks in CAN YOU DIG IT?!?!?! SUCKKKKA!!!! and then Booker T helps Goldust fight off HHH and Orton, cuz if Goldust goes down and clears out both Orton HHH and more than likely the SHEILD all solo it would be a bit over the top.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to be there. It's my first WWE show ever (they come here very rarely), and it's actually my first time visiting the ACC (I dislike the Leafs and Raptors and spend my time over at the 'dome). What time do you guys think I should be at the arena?


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm only interested in this show for 3 reasons. 1. Edge 2. Goldust 3.The show is Canada and those crowds are always amped. 

the show can only be so good with endless heel hunter promos. I wonder what method they will use to beat down and make Bryan look stupid tonight. I know, i know "ITZ A SLLOOOWW BERRRNN, DA Payoff iz Cummming". blah blah blah.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

dxbender said:


> If it starts at 7:30,that means almost 30 mins before the show, so maybe they'll have 1 match for superstars or main event?


They always tape 1 or 2 matches for Superstars, I think.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoping for a comedy Booker/Goldust backstage segment. Missing those.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lol
> 
> I'll be heading to Union in a bit, which is right beside the ACC. I'll likely run into somebody, as I'll be in the area all day, but who knows. Figuring out their hotel? Don't think I'll be doing that lol.


LOL If anyone actually stalks their hotel, they deserve to be smacked :lol. I wonder if I'll run into you tonight and won't even know it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ah, the show I missed out on going to. It's all good, I'm going to have fun watching this at home. The Toronto crowd will be nuts. Edge return, Goldust return... and I'm guessing Daniel Bryan gets his comeuppance against The Corporation for now heading into the PPV. I can't wait for this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Today is the day I will abuse the heck out of my remote. Flipping channels from MNF and Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Goldust! Edge!

I'm going balls deep in this Raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What if Cody comes out as Golddust lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> What if Cody comes out as Golddust lol


it would be a LOL moment...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Should be a good RAW. The final one before NOC, right?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Bryan doesn't get to retaliate tonight....then we know Triple H is a hayseed......and a stupid businessman.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I am so bored of CM Punk and Heyman right now. That needs to end as soon as possible.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So one thing I'm actually not getting here about the current angle. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love what they're doing. But didnt the entire company walk out on HHH last time they didnt like the way he was running the company? Kayfabe-wise, why wouldnt the roster do it again?


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

:lmao

And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing? 

Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It's one night only, just shut up and enjoy the show


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

*Goldust has character and it fits in with the storyline and progresses it nicely.

The storyline has so much depth at the minute, it's perfect.

No one can predict what the outcome will be this match. *


----------



## AaronWild (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

lol Goldust is not getting a push..


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


Never, unless they start doing shows in high school gyms and backyards.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It's likely a one off and it fits with the storyline. Also, Goldust isn't one of those guys who gets shoved down our throats or keeps coming back again and again and again so people are more lenient with him.

Zayn/Cesaro will have their time. Hopefully sooner rather than later but I think even those guys would say themselves that they aren't at that level yet. The majority of the WWE crowd doesn't even know Zayn exists at the moment. Both he and Cesaro need time and development on TV so that the crowd becomes emotionally invested in them. When they have that connection, the match will become so much more important and memorable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

I am not necessarily a die hard mark for Goldust. I am still a bit shocked by the amount of love for the guy in 2013 actually. 

But, it fits the storyline they are doing and as long as Orton goes over and no heel heat is sacrificed in the process, I'm fine with it. It'd be really stupid if after weeks or guys like Bryan, Ziggler, Cody, & Big Show getting humiliated by this group that Goldust somehow gets over on them. That would make no sense.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Srdjan99 said:


> It's one night only, just shut up and enjoy the show


If it was on Superstars fine, but on RAW it's absolutely ridiculous. Goldust in 2013 shouldn't be in a match, let alone the MAIN EVENT.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It fits with the storyline.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Like I said it's one night only.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

A poster called CM BORK is blasting the Internet Wrestling Community for enjoying some nostalgia?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?
> 
> Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


fuck outta here....he isn't main eventing. 

Stop watching if you don't fucking like it.


----------



## wwefanstan (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Being totally honest here I have no clue who Zayn is. Also, to say Casero should be in the main event is one of the craziest things ever wrote on this board. I'm going to assume the OP is one of those guys who stays in mommy's basement all night watching Indy wrestlers and getting his rocks off to them.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

He's not main eventing Raw cause he's Goldust, he's main eventing Raw because he's fighting for the career of his brother who was fired due to the leading stable of WWE right now,and he's competing against the WWE champion, the guy who is apart of that stable.


----------



## TheGreatShooter (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Goldust is great. Would be nice to see him again.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Sit down Smark.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

nostalgic squash match to get Orton more over as a heel nothing wrong with that :HHH1


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think kayfabe wise it was more like a strike in that they were still being paid. But now it's kinda like "you're gonna be fired if you piss me off so better do whatever I want".


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Goldust returning to get beat up for one night in order to further a story line? How will WWE live this one down?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Well if Goldust main eventing can benefit Cody Rhodes then I'm cool with that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Fuck continuity, and fuck storyline progression.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

fpalm

Just fpalm at the OP.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?
> 
> Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


Oh boo fucking hoo, Sami Zayn hasn't even debuted yet and you're moaning about him doing nothing? 

If you'd have mentioned Barrett or Ziggler or something I may have agreed, but Zayn? Fuck outta here.

Enjoy...






DAT CLASSIC GOLDUST YOOOO!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Srdjan99 said:


> It's one night only, just shut up and enjoy the show


exactly its not like Goldust is suddenly going to get a massive push, he is just doing the "defending my brothers honor" spot ala Matt Hardy V CM Punk in 2009

its not like they are going to have Goldust around for along time as a main eventer (or even on the main roster period). people on here need to calm down just a wee bit iper1


side note id love to see this one get hardcore cuz when goldust bleeds it looks super awesome with the facepaint. Id like to see this one end up...

The Corporation HHH, Orton and Vince McMahon
V
The Rhodes Family
Codey Rhodes, Goldust and Dusty Rhodes (Dusty could be replaced by Daniel Bryan due to both the storyline and Dustys age but still have the ol american dream as their manager for the match)

I think It would be great! but I doubt WWE will do it unk3


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

That match is awesome. Finally we have a match on Raw we actually can care about, il would have been better if somebody like Ziggler was against Randy than Goldust but it's just good for the moment


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Edge is only here to promote the next series of his show, i'm not interested


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Who ever said this was going to even be the main event? I could see it being one of the first few matches, or probably before it's even 10


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 18h
> 
> "@Brittin95: @WWEZeb Do you watch TNA?". WHAT IS THAT?





> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 18h
> 
> "@SW_Justus: @WWEZeb What's your favourite thing about Toronto, Ontario, CANADA?". LEAVING. @RealSummerWWE


:lmao Zeb going ham on Twitter is gold.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

OP doesn't know whats good for business.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It's for one night only and solely and for the good of story line progression and getting Orton over. To be honest with the way this storyline has been going, I'll be genuinely surprised if they even have a match, and if they do it won't go any longer than 5 minutes or so.

If he was set for a huge push and to be the face of the company for the next few years then yeah I'd definitely agree with you, but he isn't. He's not even part of the 'Hackaw Jim Duggan and Sgt. Slaughter' crowd of legends who get pulled out every month and rammed down our throats, he gets an appearance like once every 2 years. Chill man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Was quickly doing a "bring back Cody Rhodes" sign...sis walks in and says "you forgot the "e" in Rhodes"


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?
> 
> Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


never, you know why? they have no charisma. ba dum dum dum...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why would you do such a sign? How about SWAGGER ROCKS so we could possibly spot you and mark the fuck out.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Christian is going to start a feud with the Wyatts tonight..Edge could help with that as well as get called out by Triple H.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Why would you do such a sign? How about SWAGGER ROCKS so we could possibly spot you and mark the fuck out.


I did that for MANIA and got shit all for my efforts :side:. The common sign usually gets on screen. So I thought with Goldust in the ME a Rhodes sign would be the best choice. :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> if Bryan doesn't get to retaliate tonight....then we know Triple H is a hayseed......and a stupid businessman.



Daniel Bryan will get the upper hand tonight because most times who ever gets the upper hand going into the PPV usually loses.

I think DB will get the upper hand tonight on Raw then get screwed over at the PPV


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I did that for MANIA and got shit all for my efforts :side:. The common sign usually gets on screen. So I thought with Goldust in the ME a Rhodes sign would be the best choice. :dance


Should make a sign that says "Hi Wrestlingforum!" or something. I'd mark.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Goldust is getting beat down and about to get a triple power bomb, Bryan comes out and cleans house...then they add Goldust to the storyline until Cody gets back .


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

this is a silly argument. Goldust isn't even returning to the active roster.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?


It's funny because I don't even think you realise how completely unrelated sentence one and sentence two are. This match makes perfect sense in context of the storyline, and you're just looking to hate.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Who ever said this was going to even be the main event? I could see it being one of the first few matches, or probably before it's even 10


Agreed. Orton has been wrestling on Raw and Smackdown the last couple weeks, and none of those matches main-evented.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Three Dog said:


> exactly its not like Goldust is suddenly going to get a massive push, he is just doing the "defending my brothers honor" spot ala Matt Hardy V CM Punk in 2009
> 
> its not like they are going to have Goldust around for along time as a main eventer (or even on the main roster period). people on here need to calm down just a wee bit iper1
> 
> ...


Rather keep Bryan and HHH separated until a 1 on 1 match. Go the Rhodes family vs the Shield for Cody's employment but then Dusty has to pull out due to not getting medical clearance and Bryan gets in the match somehow. Have Cody win the match after a cross-roads followed by Bryan's knee and helps give him a push as he enters the World belt scene.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

i wonder if the roster will be on the stage again.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Goldust will take a beatdown from the Corporation which will be good to see.Its something different so just enjoy it and chill the fuck out.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, it has the potential to be a really good show, the Corporation angle, Edge's return and what should hopefully be a great Toronto crowd.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

why is the op and cm punk marks in general sooo annoying?


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Face it Dustin Rhodes is a better worker still than a majority of the workers on the roster. And it's amazing he doesn't need to do back flips in order to be over huh. 

I like zayn and Antonio but neither are over like an act like goldust 90% of the fans of the WWE have no idea who Sammy is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?
> 
> Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


 Goldust is a great worker, with an amazing gimmick and charisma, and his appearance besides being one night only fits perfectly the storyline. Where's the problem?

In my opinion Goldust has way more character and charisma than Cesaro, by the way.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

This is projected to be the feel-good Raw we've been waiting for.

Go-home show, first MNF Raw of the year, Edge cameo, Goldust cameo, possible return of Santino, Big Show and Bryan hugging it out in recent house shows, etc.

WWE better be pulling out all stops tonight, because one bad impression is going to affect future Raws for the entire football season.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Goldust's back, Edge's back... Should be a great show! WWE really stepped up their game since Cena left. 
Please, John, never come back!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

its funny though, with Cena gone, the talent has a chance to shine..but Triple H's character is burying them on TV so they can't do anything...go figure.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Seriously why are the punk marks in this forum such assholes? No need to act like the man outside the ring on a forum.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Should make a sign that says "Hi Wrestlingforum!" or something. I'd mark.


I second this idea.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing :HHH2 heeling it up and doing what is best for business.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



CM BORK said:


> :lmao
> 
> And the IWC is perfectly happy with this!? The same people who moan about Cesaro and Zayn doing nothing?
> 
> Goldust already had a Rumble entrant this year. Just go away. When are we going to see Cesaro vs Zayn for the WWE Championship? At this rate, never.


For starters, you're talking about a very well respected attitude era guy, show some fucking respect. Secondly, Cesaro and Zayn are great in ring talents but what makes you think that we all want that as a WWE title match? Each to their own, not everyone likes technical work horses, some people care about other things other than ring work.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Who would have thought.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

A one-off appearance by a legend - still capable of wrestling a good match - to help advance a current storyline and aid a future star. What a fucking travesty!

Anyone that doesn't recognize the greatness of Goldust is either too young or too dumb.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

If TNA did this WWE cum suckers would be all over their ass just saying.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Edge, DB and Goldust Vs. Randy Orton. I'm ready for some RAW tonight.:mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> If TNA did this WWE cum suckers would be all over their ass just saying.


If they were bringing back Black Reign.... Yeah, you're damn right.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It's good for business :HHH2.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> why is the op and cm punk marks in general sooo annoying?





cl_theo said:


> Seriously why are the punk marks in this forum such assholes? No need to act like the man outside the ring on a forum.


These posts are so true. I used to like Punk but now I find myself always wanting him to lose just to upset his marks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't watch live tonight. The one show that looks epic as hell and I can't watch it live, bloody typical. :kobe5


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Uh, it's a one time thing, tied into a storyline. 

What a pointless thread.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He looks so not ready for the match.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> He looks so not ready for the match.


Everyone fears :HHH2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Triple H
> Good luck @DUSTIN_RHODES1 , everyone deserves a second chance. I'm sure it'll all work out for the best. #RAW GOLDUST vs ORTON tonight*


:HHH2


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

It's to further storyline, and it's a one off thing we should just enjoy a one off appearance.

Btw a backstage segment with Booker and Goldust would have me in stitches HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hunter with that face lines


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> :HHH2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*

Goldust is more entertaining than half the roster so i don't even mind.


wrestlinggameguy said:


> never, you know why? they have no charisma. ba dum dum dum...


Zayn has some, but not on level of Goldust.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


IT'S NOT BURYING IF IT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS

:trips


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Pumped for tonight, just pissed I can't watch it live. Gonna be a damn good show :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Christian to get fired tonight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Should make a sign that says "Hi Wrestlingforum!" or something. I'd mark.


"HHH READS WF FORUMS"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Picturing HHH reading Wrestling Forum with a smug grin on his face is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's gonna be a great day in HHH's land today.

:HHH2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Picturing HHH reading Wrestling Forum with a smug grin on his face is hilarious. :lmao


"HEY GUYS, DID YOU CHECK OUT THEM RATINGZ?" 

:lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Christian to get fired tonight.


I actually think he may announce his retirement tonight, just a gut feeling!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> "HEY GUYS, DID YOU CHECK OUT THEM RATINGZ?"
> 
> :lol


:lmao


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Pumped for RAW.

Loving the WWE product at the moment. Seems to be direction and focus right throughout the card.

Enjoying that the Corporation angle is putting over so many different wrestlers that are involved. 

And, of course, :HHH2 should continue his golden streak of sterling heel work. GOATing at a major level right now.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

This is looking like a fantastic Raw. Edge's return!!! :mark:

And a legend like Goldust returning tonight is awesome. I just hope WWE keeps the focus on Bryan and his feud with the Corporation instead of doing a complete 180 on the whole angle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is going to be an awesome RAW. Bryan is going to look like a million bucks tonigh (or he better).


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Goldust Main-Eventing Raw in 2013*



Duke Silver said:


> A one-off appearance by a legend - still capable of wrestling a good match - to help advance a current storyline and aid a future star. What a fucking travesty!
> 
> Anyone that doesn't recognize the greatness of Goldust is either too young or too dumb.


This.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Heading to the arena now, should be a wild show tonight.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ Lucky .


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Event is gonna be sold out?!

Stubhub doesn't even have any tickets available anymore, Ticketmaster listing the show as "Not Many Left"(best seats are 15th row in the nosebleed sections).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man guys/gals this arena is so damn packed I'm feeling the the energy and "sweat" in the air :lol. So many Bryan and Punk shirts it's crazy. There's also quite a few Shield and Wyatt shirts here. There are barely any Cena shirts even from the kids lol, which is making me laugh. Another dude and I were joking about it in the line. He said that after Cena's injury no body can "see" the money in him anymore and did the gesture lol. It was cheesy but still made me laugh lol.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Man guys/gals this arena is so damn packed I'm feeling the the energy and "sweat" in the air :lol. So many Bryan and Punk shirts it's crazy. There's also quite a few Shield and Wyatt shirts here. There are barely any Cena shirts even from the kids lol, which is making me laugh. Another dude and I were joking about it in the line. He said that after Cena's injury no body can "see" the money in him anymore and did the gesture lol. It was cheesy but still made me laugh lol.


Sorta funny to hear that, cause I remember when WWE had the 7/11 giveaways, the store I went to had probably as much Cena cups as every other superstar COMBINED. Either that meant nobody wanted Cena cups, or WWE sent that many Cena cups here


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy fuck! Ambrose just walked by our line wearing a hat and jacket and no one even noticed :lol. WTF T.O. I am disappoint.. unk3 but :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dxbender said:


> Sorta funny to hear that, cause I remember when WWE had the 7/11 giveaways, the store I went to had probably as much Cena cups as every other superstar COMBINED. Either that meant nobody wanted Cena cups, or WWE sent that many Cena cups here


Yeah most of the kids I've seen are wearing either Bryan or Rey shirts. :lol Cena must return and bury the children :cena2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pumped for tonight :mark


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Holy fuck! Ambrose just walked by our line wearing a hat and jacket and no one even noticed :lol. WTF T.O. I am disappoint.. unk3 but :mark: :mark: :mark:


Wearing a hat and jacket in a place where nobody is really paying attention to you won't be that big.

I've been shopping numerous times where pro athletes of Toronto teams have been shopping, and nobody was mobbing them. Not cause people don't know who they are(they were top players of Toronto teams too) but just cause you don't really look out for a athlete or anything in everyday live.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Picturing HHH reading Wrestling Forum with a smug grin on his face is hilarious. :lmao


"This Starbuck kid is good for business. A+ poster" :HHH2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dxbender said:


> Wearing a hat and jacket in a place where nobody is really paying attention to you won't be that big.
> 
> I've been shopping numerous times where pro athletes of Toronto teams have been shopping, and nobody was mobbing them. Not cause people don't know who they are(they were top players of Toronto teams too) but just cause you don't really look out for a athlete or anything in everyday live.


Yeah this is true. I've met Brett Lawrie on three different occassions now and met Tim McCalef (not sure I spelt that right?) before at Fran's downtown. I still find it odd that nobody besides me recognized Ambrose, even the dudes in Shield shirts lol, but I wasn't about to yell out his name because I assumed he was trying to avoid attention :lol. He's deceptively massive in person btw.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Yeah this is true. I've met Brett Lawrie on three different occassions now and met Tim McCalef (not sure I spelt that right?) before at Fran's downtown. I still find it odd that nobody besides me recognized Ambrose, even the dudes in Shield shirts lol, but I wasn't about to yell out his name because I assumed he was trying to avoid attention :lol. He's deceptively massive in person btw.


Are you wearing some wrestling t-shirt?


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

This could actually potentially be a very good Raw. Hopefully we don't get the same old Bryan flat out with Orton and The Shield standing over him ending though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Are you wearing some wrestling t-shirt?


No surprisingly lol. I'm just in a leather jacket similar to Ambrose's, a blue polo T, and dark blue jeans. I have a sign that I hope makes it onto tv! I'll let you figure out which one it is  but I definitely put some of my creativity into it :.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh eagles first game is tonight so my attention to raw will be divided. I definitely want to see goldust and edge. I assume edge will start the show as he has done with his past returns. I think his appearance will somehow lead to a hhh/orton promo with them interrupting him or something. Either way, hoping for an eagles win and a good raw!

Edit: I believe tonight is the go home show for noc (already!) so I anticipate some big things (hopefully)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man it is so fucking loud here. Loads of "Daniel Bryan", "CM Punk", and "Yes!" Chants. I think I just heard an "Asshole" chants when HHH's face appeared on the tron :mark: :mark:. This is going to be great! I fucking love being a part of this city.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk chants?  Damn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Man it is so fucking loud here. Loads of "Daniel Bryan", "CM Punk", and "Yes!" Chants. I think I just heard an "Asshole" chants when HHH's face appeared on the tron :mark: :mark:. This is going to be great! I fucking love being a part of this city.


Would love some Stephanie "slut" chants as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> "This Starbuck kid is good for business. A+ poster" :HHH2


:jpl



THANOS said:


> Man it is so fucking loud here. Loads of "Daniel Bryan", "CM Punk", and "Yes!" Chants. I think I just heard an "*Asshole*" chants when HHH's face appeared on the tron :mark: :mark:. This is going to be great! I fucking love being a part of this city.


PLEASE. Toronto if you don't start an asshole chant tonight I am disappoint. 

To anybody currently at the show, enjoy for us all.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope people cheer alot for divas too. Would be great to see people cheer(or boo) alot for people like AJ


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The show is sold out right?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Man it is so fucking loud here. Loads of "Daniel Bryan", "CM Punk", and "Yes!" Chants. I think I just heard an "Asshole" chants when HHH's face appeared on the tron :mark: :mark:. This is going to be great! I fucking love being a part of this city.


It would be great to see HHH get the asshole chants while he's in the ring during Raw.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> :jpl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happened in Montreal, hopefully in Toronto too


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn. If I was apart of these forums back when I went to Raw live in June, I would have totally made a sign that said something relevant to Wrestling Forums just so all of you could mark the fuck out. Lol.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Only 1hr left!!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Holy fuck! Ambrose just walked by our line wearing a hat and jacket and no one even noticed :lol. WTF T.O. I am disappoint.. unk3 but :mark: :mark: :mark:


He won't get much recognition until he's a singles wrestler. His face isn't too unique looking like Rollins (because of the hair) and Reigns' faces are. Don't be too disappointed unless that still happens after he's on his own for a few months. :\ He is a pretty tall dude though so it's weird nobody put two and two together and wondered if the tall dude was a wrestler or not.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Would love some Stephanie "slut" chants as well.


I'll make sure to start one . I just hope it catches on and becomes audible.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> He won't get much recognition until he's a singles wrestler. His face isn't too unique looking like Rollins (because of the hair) and Reigns' faces are. Don't be too disappointed unless that still happens after he's on his own for a few months. :\ He is a pretty tall dude though so it's weird nobody put two and two together and wondered if the tall dude was a wrestler or not.


This is very true man! Thanks for the comment!  I'm in a fucking great mood today!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

THANOS said:


> There are barely any Cena shirts even from the kids lol.


Even the kids are smarks in Toronto! :edge

:clap


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

legendkiller316 said:


> Even the kids are smarks in Toronto! :edge
> 
> :clap


It seems quite possible from what I've seen so far tonight lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope Team Goldie brings it tonight and Goldust gets one of the better pops of the night


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tyson kidd gonna get tv time to wrestle
:mark:


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone considered the chance that Dustin Rhodes might wrestle as Dustin Rhodes, not Goldust?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Imagine if this happened :mark: :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Schwarzenegger said:


> Has anyone considered the chance that Dustin Rhodes might wrestle as Dustin Rhodes, not Goldust?


Yeah, probably. They're promoting it as "Dustin Rhodes vs WWE Champion Randy Orton" on WWE.com


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Goldust will probably be humiliated in some way, shape or form. i hope he at least gets a little bit offense on Orton. At least they are brining him back for one appearance to play this whole Codys Fired angle (even though hes getting married and will be on tv in like a month or so).


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

dxbender said:


> It happened in Montreal, hopefully in Toronto too


I love Punk, but being there live and chanting 'asshole' towards him was incredibly fun.

Don't let me down, Toronto!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

New Edge T-Shirt Revealed


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Yeah, probably. They're promoting it as "Dustin Rhodes vs WWE Champion Randy Orton" on WWE.com


Both Triple H & Brad Maddox advertized it as Goldust vs Orton though. HHH tweeted that earlier:



> Good luck @DUSTIN_RHODES1 , everyone deserves a second chance. I'm sure it'll all work out for the best. #RAW GOLDUST vs ORTON tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to Monday night Bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah with all the talk of Goldust, I completely forgot about Edge being there tonight!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

20 mins lads :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Regardless of all, this is gonna be in Toronto, which has one of the most smarky wrestling crowds. Better crowd = better show.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty excited for this show


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> New Edge T-Shirt Revealed


Yeah that's the one that I was talking about earlier!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> New Edge T-Shirt Revealed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Toronto is one of the best wrestling fan crowds. It shoudl be great


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

RETURN OF THE GOATDUST, BRING IT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guy in the chatbox said Toronto was already fired up about 90 minutes ago. Apparently they flashed up a photo of Trips and they started an asshole chant.

Should be a great crowd, and win Edge comes out expect a HUGE pop.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man the fans are so loud for these taped matches but they are kind of shitting on them by chanted for Bryan and punk through them :lol! I wonder if it will be edited before it airs? These chants are pretty defeaning lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Man the fans are so loud for these taped matches but they are kind of shitting on them by chanted for Bryan and punk through them :lol! I wonder if it will be edited before it airs? These chants are pretty defeaning lol.


I am sure the Yukes guys who seem to edit the audio from SD will get a crack at it ha ha ha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Should be an awesome crowd tonight. Toronto has been waiting for a Raw since the commercial-free one. (IIRC)


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldust & Edge = RATINGS :cole3


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Guy in the chatbox said Toronto was already fired up about 90 minutes ago. Apparently they flashed up a photo of Trips and they started an asshole chant.
> 
> Should be a great crowd, and win Edge comes out expect a HUGE pop.


Yes sir! :mark:.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

This is going to be sweeeeet. Pumped to watch :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yes sir! :mark:.


There you are.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Yes sir! :mark:.


What's your sign afterall brother?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

10 minutes till tonight's Monday Night Shit Show!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Any chance of Barrett tonight, he's not been around for a while.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Man the fans are so loud for these taped matches but they are kind of shitting on them by chanted for Bryan and punk through them :lol! I wonder if it will be edited before it airs? These chants are pretty defeaning lol.


Couldn't score tickets, huh?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> I love Punk, but being there live and chanting 'asshole' towards him was incredibly fun.


Exact same thing for me. I love the man, but chanting "asssshooole" was so damn fun.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not going to lie, looking hella forward to this Raw.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit boys, my friend is there live and he says the crowd is fucking deafening, literally.

Pumped for this show :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

when Metalingus hits...:moyes1


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Toronto gonna give HHH the heat he deserves.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

What a Raw this promises to be.Almost time now.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Been out of the loop, NOC is this coming Sunday?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm ready, Bring it


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit boys, my friend is there live and he says the crowd is fucking deafening, literally.
> 
> Pumped for this show :mark:


A buddy of mine said the same thing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol people marking for a midcarder showing up
And I ain't talking about goldust


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

Completely forgot about Edge showing up with the announcement of ooohhhh...GOLD...dust returning. Should be a good raw.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I'm so ready..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I think my body is ready for this. Well, not totally sure but let's go.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Pumped for this. Do not disappoint!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> lol people marking for a midcarder showing up
> And I ain't talking about goldust


Goldie :mark:


:troll


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE
> TONIGHT: @EDGERatedR kicks off #RAW with #TheCuttingEdge LIVE at 8/7 CT on @USA_Network! #RatedRSuperstar


-


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm fucking pumped, should be a good one.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

My body is ready


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If we're getting The Cutting Edge, then I'm torn between being thankful there won't be MizTV and pissed that it means I'll have to see the Miz wrestle.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

inb4 nonsensical "you screwed bret" chant.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. Let's raise the volume and HEAR DAT CROWD! Here we go!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The crowd for this show will either mean WWE comes to Canada more often or will be staying away for a while.

Come on Toronto, let's show them what us Canadian fans are made of.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready rton2 :HHH2


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I came here to see Edge and Orton


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Checking in for RAW!

EDGE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge!!!!!!!!!!!! On this day I see clearly


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here we goo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nobody talk to me!!!! My favourite soap opera is on!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Its time,its time,its RAW IN TORONTO TIME.Lets do this folks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW that crowd is PPV loud 

Thaonos you are not kidding


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME. :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

DAT POP :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally, an entrance without fucking Justin Roberts announcing it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

BAH GAWD there he is!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Edge starts it 

YES YES YES

dat pop


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: !!EDGE!! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WHAT A FUCKING POP! JEEZAS FUCKING LORD.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT POP!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat pop! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. It's surreal.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

yay edgeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That Edge :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There he is!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

GOD I miss Edge.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

30 seconds in and that could very well be the pop of the year


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

IM MARKIN OUT MAN!!! IIIIIIMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His run during his entrance always makes me laugh for some reason :lmao
God bless him.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man as much as I get chills there must be chills for edge getting to do his entrance again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a pop


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No Justin Roberts? Tony Chimel? :yes


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jalapeno chicken pasta and cookies, let's go


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its Dwight er I mean Edge!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

FUCK YEA NO JUSTIN ROBERTS TONIGHT WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CHIMEL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Suuuuupppaaaa star :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn! Edge looks good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT POP

DAT EDGE


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

sooooooooooooPERSTAR.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPERSTAR!

:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Only Tony Chimel should do his intro. :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL AT CHIMMEL :mark: ing out hard


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TONY?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what's Tony Chimel doing on Raw?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAAAT POPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!

ON THIS DAY I SEE CLEARLYYYYY!!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Tony Chimel??? The fuck is that? I might just go back to MNF Lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy shit....King not in an ed hardy shirt. I'm fucking shocked.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao Chimmel the fuck was that


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Edge looking great.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Supppppawer star :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat Chimel.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I forgot how much I miss Edge. Welcome back!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What a fucking POP

Tony Chimel SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUperstar :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUperstar lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

11 times World Champion. Deserved??


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tony Chimel totally did that on purpose


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is the old Raw logo on the announce table?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, what a pop!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

DAT FUCKING POP


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chimel the GOAT


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd. :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That pop just made me shit my pants


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Edge :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Edge looks waay better with short hair


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cutting Edge time!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys watch my show!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Edge wearing the same jacket i've got :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> Tony Chimel??? The fuck is that? I might just go back to MNF Lol


youre going to switch back to MNF because Chimel fucked up a little?

Maybe you're better off if you are that absolutely fucking fickle.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I forgot how awesome Edge's theme so is :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The cutting Edge? YES YES YES


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Finally a real talk show! Take note Miz.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Randy Orton soon.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Boo's for HHH BEAUTIFUL


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I am glad Edge will be involved in the Corporation storyline - even for only one night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God fans are going to start calling this the "Good for Business" Era because of how often they say it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao @ Tony Chimel.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Man I miss Edge. Legend


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rated RKO reunion :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

ahhh good ole HHH always knows whats best for business


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> :lmao Chimmel the fuck was that


The classic Chimmel Suuuuuuuperstar thing.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Eduard Khil said:


> 11 times World Champion. Deserved??


I'm a fan, but that's way too many.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Blandy Borton

Love edge is ragging on him


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The new COO? Triple H been COO for like 2-3 years.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No E&C? Boo.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Mixed reaction for Orton again.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RATED FUCKING RKO :mark: Nope, my body is not ready.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Miz TV, Cutting Edge, Highlight Reel...who doesn't have an in-ring talk show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol at the Edge promo :lol:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge speaks the truth


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Getem' Edge


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RATED RKO. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Randy


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*fart noise*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Edge saying the truth about Blandy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Edge burying Orton! LOL


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

NO! I want to see Edge and Christian!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

#torontomarks


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

edge burries orton


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Edge with dat burn on Randy! :lol


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Borton definitely is boring....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Goldust


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

E&C > Rated Rko


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hand picked puppet? Upset that the Shield is helping Orton? Remember the EdgeHeads? 

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat pop! :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's great to see the Rated R Superstar once again


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hahaha, edge is GOATing right now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, I'd rather have Orton than Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan motherfuckers!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN! + EDGE = CUM


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

God I love Canadian crowds.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Using Edge to give Orton heat in Canada is a good idea actually.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This crowd is fucking awesome

yes! yes!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Edge has some good lines tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YES YES YES

That is what Lita would say to Edge


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The crowd is so hot tonight!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Edge and Bryan in the ring together. Too much GOAT for everyone


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Already a good start.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

What a team Edge and D Bry would have made


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge and Bryan

:mark:


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, Toronto is on fire!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

YES


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This crowd looks like after WM 29


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This crowd is awesome.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Bryan :yes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

EDGE BIGGEST POP EVER


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This gonna be another Cena/Edge embracing the hate style promo?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Somebody wanna explain to me why more PPVs aren't in Toronto....?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously WWE, listen to that crowd. Why the fuck don't you visit us more often?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry on the Cutting Edge!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cue the high school gyms.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

How is what the fans want not good for business?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow huge POP!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Jesus, I'd rather have Orton than Bryan.


Judging by your sig and avatar i'm sure you would :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN IS SO FUCKING OVER!!! :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We crying now.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Bryan got a nice pop


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rated rKo reunion... Gimme E&C!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Edge and Bryan :yes


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Thats what I'm saying Edge all time long. Edge described him the same way I did :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Never forget.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :bryan


:yes


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Whys Bryan smiling? he's been getting constantly beaten up for weeks... its Cena like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should just have raw in toronto every monday


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Poor Big Show had no choice to hit Bryan, he has to feed his family...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:lol iron-clad contract :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT DANIEL BRYAN CHANT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck is Danielson over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Big Show crying still gets me. Damn that strip mall.

Daniel can't even pretend not to be happy with the crowd.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

The crowd is epic tonight!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The beard is so over in Canada.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena wishes he got these type of cheers


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think Edge is rather impressed with how over he is.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this crowd is hot for Daniel Bryan


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Oui! Oui! Oui!" sign spotted in Toronto. Wow!


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

GREAT CROWD!! :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Still chanting his name. GOAT.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This crowd though >>>>>>


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

My boy D.bry is ridiculously over.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

holy SHIT those chants


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bizzaro world :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Big Show is broke now?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Cue the high school gyms.


:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Daniel isn't over, they only chant yes*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I would be just like Bryan and relish the moment.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> DANIEL BRYAN! + EDGE = CUM


I thought that was Punk + The Undertaker???


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is what a 'FACE' of the company should be.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

This opening owns so much!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

So proud of this crowd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DB is so over. Its amazing to see, its all over the world too not certain places like some superstars.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a huge pop for Bryan!!! :mark:


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

did i get a sense of Edge taking a dig at backstage for not using Christian?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Poor Big Show had no choice but to hit Bryan, he has to feed his family afterall.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Holly fvck, this crowd gonna be good! :angle


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Daniel Bryan: Never Give Up


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

BLEACH said:


> Bizzaro world :lol


Fuck that shitty term.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cut your fucking hair!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

daniel cena is not giving up.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Yes Banner :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The beards of DB, Sandow, etc prove that there's black in all humankind.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan is awesomely over :HHH2


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Tdot Baby!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Good promo by Bryan, but did he HAVE to say "yes" at the end?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That D.Bry poster :lol


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd is on fire, tonight should be great


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan truly is the embodiment of the saying "If you strike me down now I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like we have a very hot crowd tonight! :yes


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryan vs Edge in a ladder match for the WWE title at WM 34 and new neck heeling surgery is invented for Edge


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is not over...
The Yes! Chant and his name is over..


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Two things right now...

1) Marking out slightly cause Edge is on my tv.

2) This crowd is awesome.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Does he think he can beat Orton? So we're supposed to forget that Bryan made Orton tap out a few months ago? :trips


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Edge, he's already beat Randy Orton. Street Fight on Raw earlier this year. Totally cool.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL at the 'you screwed beard' sign


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is amazing and this is a great opening segment


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> Good promo by Bryan, but did he HAVE to say "yes" at the end?


He has to do what ever creative tells him to do, so yup.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ORTON :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: rton2


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol Edge, bryan beat Orton before and Edge is an advice guy these days


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat heat :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton cheered, again...lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat heat! No female screeches tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The BEARD of the WWE

Oh here comes Blandy to ruin the segment with bordem


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Boreton


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Daniel Bryan is not over...
> The Yes! Chant and his name is over..


Lol if this wasn't a joke post, it may have been one of the dumbest I've seen yet.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I miss Edge so much...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love Orton's heel promos


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

will download this tomorrow, forgot edge was on


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Orton getting some good heat makes me happy.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice dig at Canada, Orton.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Orton going in for dat heat


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well Edge can't take a bump so no beatdown this segment. 

Also a good response from Orton after Edge took some shots at him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heh. Randy Sucks chants.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Orton on dat cheap heat time


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CHEAP HEAT. I'm not gonna complain though, since he's been getting cheered a lot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RANDY SUCK CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Randy sucks!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Orton with dat heat.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Canada, Orton


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Edge with the good burn with the spine comment ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem' Edge!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Randy don't curr, though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The penis of the WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

god dammit, I wish Edge was able to wrestle...an Edge/Orton match wouldnt be a bad thing in 2013.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, Edge with the ice burns.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Edge putting Orton in a body-bag.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Daniel Bryan is not over...
> The Yes! Chant and his name is over..


one of the dumbest things ive read on here, congrats


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat Orton heat doe!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Note to Randy: Holding things above your head does not make up for your inability to cut a promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw man, I miss Edge.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

_"Become?"_


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sin Cara dig :ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Edge & Orton going at it bring back such good memories.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Suck it Orton! Take that truth.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Orton's gonna need to be admitted into the burn unit after Edge is done talking.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE KING OF KINGS NOW!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for a couple of burials.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The King of Assholes


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is getting good


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sharp tie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VRsick said:


> daniel cena is not giving up.


Who's Cena? lol

THE OLD TRIPLE H THEME BACK!!! :HHH


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Is anybody tired of this storyline being the start of the show?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Triple about to drag a bitch.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark: the kingggggg :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Behold the king :lol


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh thank god
Poor Edge had to carry 2 people in that segment alone until now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The GOAT heel.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Edge just owned Orton lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck Triple H. I want more Orton/Edge jabs dammit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes Triple Nose

"Who said my name?"

:HHH


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The King of Kings :mark: :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I see its going to be another episode of Monday Night HHH.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE KING*









​


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Still waiting for that "asshole" chant.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like every Raw now opens up the same way and closes the same way. 

It starts with HHH & Orton telling us that Bryan sucks and Bryan basically saying fuck you, I am better than you. 

And then the show ends with him being beat up by Orton and The Shield. We'll see if that ending happens again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL Dat Jericho shoot mention.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Christian is about to get :berried cause of Edge.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

VANILLA ICE CENA LOL


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HAHAHAHA he took a swipe at Cena lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Edge is gold


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Huge nose!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Nose Joke


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Triple H always has to be on top :jpl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH with a sly smile since he knows dem boos were for Cena


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Edge is on fire tonight!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Ah fuck, Edge sold out. Repping Cena and what not...
Promoting his show...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OWNED!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Edge, don't be insulting the GOAT nose.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Everything is best for business. :trips


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Edge burying Triple H's eye... errr nose for talent... and inadvertently NXT and the WWE Performance Center?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:vince2

Edge GOATing


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol Edge is verbally beating down HHH.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Edge tearing it up.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DAT PRODUCT PLACEMENT


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So Vinny Mac had his "In the interest of fairness" quote during the AE....I guess Triple H is really gunna run with "It's best for Business" :bosh4


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

if any of this is a shoot, Christian is getting SOOOOOOO buried.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH's nose is best for business


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Edge is on a role! Where have you been all along man.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

AHHAAH DIG AT SIN CARA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I LOVE CORPORATE TRIPLE H...this is BEST for BUSINESS* :HHH2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings

:HHH2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really love the "Best for Business" Triple H character.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti :ti :ti

Trips showing the marketing dept how its done


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

IMFAO Edge


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO. Edge is burning Orton and HHH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Edge owning HHH :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Any chance they can mention him. :cena2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Trips plugging in Edge's show. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HHH :trolling


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Wow!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome segment so far.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao HHH is fucking shooting at Edge


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's the heat?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat shovel. Dat golden shovel. 
Dem truth bombs.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Edge is a failure? So a guy that retired as world champion is a failure?

:trips


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H is a fucking douchbag. Such a good heel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't tell if kayfabe or not.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Hunter shooting :O


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao I fucking love heel HHH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"You never drew a dime" :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I really like Triple H character in this angle


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:buried :HHH2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Edge never drew a dime yet you made him a 13 time champion


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Let's bury Edge time :HHH2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fucking LOL


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

That's rich coming from Triple H. Always working with the guy making the money

:cornette


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait to see Bryan vs Ambrose


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Except that Edge's first night as WWE Champion drew massive ratings. Because, you know, that's what matters, right? lol.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat shovel


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Ya never drew a dime."

:torres


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ambrose vs bryan

YES YES YES


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

another stellar match inbound....Ziggler to get involved.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, Triple H with the truth nuke about Edge! Fuck, I didn't think he'd go that far. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose Vs Bryan :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH is fucking good because he's genuinely making me hate him right now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ouch owned.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Here it comes, boring 70 min match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Edge is fucking gold :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Never drew a dime buddy

TROLL KING :ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I the only one tired of Bryan vs Shield matches?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Bryan vs Dean! Should be a great match.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan vs Ambrose? Yes please! :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DEAN AMBROSE !!!!! MY BODY IS READY!!!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Kayfabe or not? Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is Monday Night Sniping.

Guess The Shield will attack Bryan will Big Show cries and hopes he doesn't die tonight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God Damnit I fucking hate Big Show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH as a heel really pisses some people off in here :lmao GOAT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Hunter's cutting deep.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Is Triple H talking about himself? Triple H is a product of WWE propaganda. He's the one who never drew a dime.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Big Show heel turn?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

never drew a dime LMFAO!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh lawd, Ambrose-Bryan is very good for business.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Here comes the Big Show heel turn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I wonder if Big Show turns tonight or at the ppv* fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ASSSHOLEEEE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Asshole :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's hurting my feelings and this isn't even about me :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

asshole chants to Triple Nose
:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Show heel turn incoming


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fuck is that hissing sound on the mic?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ass-Hoooooo :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

ASSHOLE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Asshole" chants!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

ASSSHOLLE AHA


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Proud of Toronto


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They both shooting


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

dat asshole chant!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Asshole chants for Triple H. Just like the Attitude Era.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

asshole!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Asshole chants :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ASSHOLE! ASSHOLE!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

asshole


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:yes asshole chants.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Asshole! Asshole! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ASSHOLE :lmao they didn't disappoint.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Dem chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ahhh dem asshole chants :durant3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh damn.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME OMG


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

THE ASSHOLE CHANTS ARE BACK :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

"Asshole" chants in 2013? Me likey.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Edge with that verbal double bitch slap! Oh hell!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Them Cutting Edge comebacks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Shots fired back and forth.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh snap.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes my asshole chant worked!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

PG era over


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

lmfao. you're just a dick. Live TV mothafucka.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao This is some quality stuff.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I love those Asshole chants!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yippie Ambrose Vs. Bryan for the 10th time. 

Monday Night football.....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH is a Dick Tater!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh SHIT EDGE :mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

A dick ?!!! :|


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Asshole, Asshole, Asshole!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ooohh Dick


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

GOAT SEGMENT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

"YOU'RE JUST A DICK" :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol with that predictable christian spot


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

And the ASSHOLE Champs!


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Snap! Edge with the burn!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Oh Shit, Edge just called Triple Nose a dick, and it almost aired, that was awesome


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if they are shooting on each other or not.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Christian NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit this storyline is KILLING it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
The story of Christian's career.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Good cameo Christian.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian starting the show, jobbed teh fuck out! :jay2


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

lol christian :lol:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol christian


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield prison rape

Oh and thanks Cole, I had no idea who that was


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao at HHH and Ortons faces after that :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ambrose vs Bryan!!! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Now THAT will draw heat.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Well at least Christian got some tv time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck you Christian that should be ME being ravaged by The Shield


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought they would drag out Matt Hardy and all have a collective laugh.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I didn't have to marry into my success


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh shit! Triple H putting out a hit on Christian. What a fucking asshole! 

Great storyline, ha ha.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edge is killing it on the mic..i LOVE the exchange with him and Triple H :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Really Christian, why Heel Nose Why?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Really Cole? That's Christian? I thought it was Austin fucking Aires..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You just a dick! :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely awesome segment!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

"You're just a dick!"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is where blood would be really useful. Just sayin'.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

omgzz get the ringside doctor


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fucking awesome opener. :clap

This angle is fucking OWNING. Fuck you all think.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

That was a mega burial from Hunter there :lmao:lmao:lmao I knew he would bury him hard, but not that hard :lmao:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge destroyed HHH in that promo. :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

That may have been one of the best back and forth promos I've seen in a helluva long time.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Christian gets dat main even push! :lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

its its Christian...


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

The Asshole chant is back :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That segment was friggen awesome, especially Triple H and Edge. I'm loving this storyline. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow :lmao this is so silly. Beating down former champions backstage is whats best for business.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

EPIC SEGMENT great start to RAW!


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

Incredible opening. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yes my asshole chant worked!


Where are you sitting? Do you have a sign?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

That felt entirely too real.

Best opening segment in a long, long time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH. He buries companies, careers, rosters and even souls. The man has a talent and he knows what to do with it.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

"YOU'RE JUST A DICK!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> PG era over


No. It's called leniency. 

You guys act like Barney the Dinosaur is all up and through each episode.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a pretty great segment. Edge, Triple H, and Orton killed it on the mic.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Did Edge really get away with saying dick?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That segment really fell flat... its like they aren't even trying to be entertaining anymore

Edit: aside from Edge, he was golden. The rest kinda sucked though.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I JUST CAME AFTER THIS SEGMENT.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

One more match :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh no, they beat up Robin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Really enjoyable opening segment. Everyone was good in it except from Bryan. Enjoyed the back and forth between Edge and Orton, and especially Edge and Triple H, lots of funny and shoot-style comments that the crowd ate up. Good start to the show so far.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Edge god mode is a beauty


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Triple looking like a bookie and Edge owes him money :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*REPPED!
❤
*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

not christian anyone but christian!!!

Another great opening Raw segment, loved it!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Edge and HHH did a great job. Don't think the rest of the show is gonna be worth watching though.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Who would've guessed that the best segment in the Orton/Bryan feud would be HHH/Edge :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The beat up Christian


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That segment was fucking AMAZING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot DB was even in that segment, though.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love the asshole chants.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Love how Hunter tried to interrupt that "dick" line but failed miserably.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

God how I've missed Edge.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

GTA


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

this is how a wrestling show should start, bravo WWE, and bravo to the GOAT heel Triple Mothaphukin' H


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Great opening segment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao Christian.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Edge is a failure? So a guy that retired as world champion is a failure?
> 
> :trips


He clearly cited Edge's inability to make the company much money as why he was a failure. He didn't say WWE didn't book him to be champion a bunch of times.

What he meant was, WWE put a lot of time into pushing him but it didn't amount to makin the company much money. Of course, he can't come out and say that since it would break the 4th wall rather than just bend it a little like he did.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Fuck you Christian that should be ME being ravaged by The Shield


You must be mistaken. Christian got a beating by the Shield. Not consecutive sodomy followed by bukkake. What you get every night.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Daniel Bryan is not over...
> The Yes! Chant and his name is over..





Gooner said:


> one of the dumbest things ive read on here, congrats


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Sarcasm do you know it??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Thought they would drag out Matt Hardy and all have a collective laugh.


:lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Fuck you Christian that should be ME being ravaged by The Shield


I cannot with you! :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

GTAV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I didn't have to marry into my success


:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What made Edge overrated was winning the belt 10 time..


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Am I the only one that thought it was going to be Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great opening segment. Edge still got dem mic skills!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> That segment really fell flat... its like they aren't even trying to be entertaining anymore


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I FUCKING CALLED THIS SHIT

LORD YES I FUCKING DID

WEEPING FROM ALL THE PERFECTION


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Other than the Christian beat down I missed the opening promo. Can anyone give me a quick summary? I get Bryan vs Ambrose has been booked with Show in his corner but anything else worth knowing?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well Edge proved that he's a legend. HHH proves he's an amazing heel. And by god, that was a badass opening to RAW.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrome said:


> This is where blood would be really useful. Just sayin'.


blood needs to make this storyline more epic? why?

I'm being serious. What thought process is at work here? Christian sold the fact that he was supposed to have been beaten down backstage, how would blood have "made it better"? Blood isnt necessary to make the story more compelling.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoyed the opening segment.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn I missed it. I've grown so accustomed to the opening segments being shiittt


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I bet Edge just said 'dick' for the sake of 'Fuck it, im not employed here anymore - they asked me back... I am on a succesful tv show and I think Triple H is legit a dick' 
haha


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is why I love Edge :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amazing start to the show. God I miss Edge so much


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Love how Edge owned Trips with that Steph mention :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome segment to start off Raw. Crowd is hot, Bryan v Ambrose and GOATdust :mark: still to come. Going to be a good Raw.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Great segment The storyline is improving


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Peapod said:


> its its Christian...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Where are you sitting? Do you have a sign?


I'm in the 120 section on the tv side and yes I do have a sign :.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was Punk/HHH all over again. And HHH won that exchange too.
Snatching those wigs.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Edge killed shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol didn't realize NOC is this Sunday.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Opening segment was amazing. Everyone did their thing brilliantly. You can't convince me that Edge wasn't shooting just a little bit. "You're just a dick" was great, though. 

Shield now standing face to face with Edge with so awesome.

Trips is GOATing now. Holy shit. MY SHOW. MY TOWN.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

jesus have mercy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You know it's a great segment when you're actually left wondering if there was genuine venom behinds some of those words.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now after a very strong opening segment, can WWE continue to deliver for the next 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH is real tough behind the shield

Typically bully cant deal with someone standing up to him


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Triple H promo against Edge. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I'm in the 120 section on the tv side and yes I do have a sign :.


What does it say so we can spot you?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose with that psychotic look! :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh I wish they'd stop teasing the possibility of Edge ever being cleared again....


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose with the mug


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Toronto crowd brought back the chant

ASSHOLE ASSHOLE ASSHOLE


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Who the hell do you think you are :HHH shades of Vince :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose, though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What if Edge's retirement was a work two years in the making for this storyline and we get Edge vs HHH at WM for COO...



LOL nah...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HHH is seriously incredible as a heel.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


>


Its the same thing every week.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HHH burying Toronto :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sucks I don't get to see the GTA5 ads on this SKynet stream


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

FUCK TRIPLE H IS SO EVIL LOL


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn Triple H is an amazing heel.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Christian starting the show, jobbed teh fuck out! :jay2


He has a concussion so he really couldn't do anything tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Canada is Triple H


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You keep doin' you Ambrose. You just keep doin' you playa.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H is such a great heel. :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit just got real there for a bit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone better let Edge know


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT FUCKING AMBROSE STAREDOWN :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ambrose looks like such a smug asshole in this segment. It's awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to see Triple H get his balls ripped off. 

Such a great heel, ha ha.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kofi with that jobber entrance :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


>


LMFAOOO DEAD HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Triple H GOATing again.


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

Sadly I'm having to watch this without sound and relying on closed captions, because the computers here in the call center don't have sound enabled, but yes that was a great segment.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

My goodness, that opening segment was all sorts of awesomeness! The amazing crowd in Toronto, Edge verbally destroying Triple H on the mic, the "asshole" chants, Christian getting TV time, etc. What a way to start the show!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean looks like he wants to shank Edge.

Joey The Wildcat ready to bring the show down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH is this the botcharef

lets see what he botches tonight


Its really sad when you have a hot crowd and Curtis Axel gets no reaction


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lata' Edge


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, Edge and Hunter stole the show with that segment. It'll be hard to equal, let alone top.


And now Trips is heeling it up like no one else can. THIS IS MY TOWN! The guy is such a natural jerk, its incredible.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hunter's the real heel champion here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth has to work on his mean muggin' face :lmao
Lawd :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HHH is really excellent as a heel and Kofi Kingston gets a jobber entrance and I am racist against black refs


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GET OUT!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh god, we go from that brilliance to fucking Kofi Kingston.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Shiled give me some of that thuggggg lovinnnnnmn


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple H has been watching Training Day :lmao:lmao:lmao channeling his inner Alonzo Harris just then :lmao:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat Roman Reigns is a pretty mutherfucker.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fucking LOVE this angle

edgemarksbutthurt
drawingdemdimes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Great opening segment! :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H heeling it up tonight!!!

AND..that Jobber entrance for Kofi :russo


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at Curtis Axel jobbing to Jobi Kingston on Smackdown


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Stack-a-dime neck." LOL @ HHH going all intense on Edge.

And JBL always being a boss on commentary.

Kofi vs Axel is the definition of piss break.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kingston vs Axel again huh? why do they always do this


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao You just know how this is going to end, guys.

Kofi gonna get his 10000000 IC title.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Triple H and Edge always had the best back and forths. Anyone remember 2006 promos leading to backlash triple threat with Cena?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Curtis Axel getting a reaction, wow. Nice.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Everyone is on their A game tonight...
And then comes AXEL!!! :lmao


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Since Kofi is billed from South Africa now, why does he still have the Jamaican Music?


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Curtis WOAT Axel


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahahah. So they only bought Chimmel for Edge's entrance. Nice.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TRIPLE H=GOAT HEEL BAR NONE!! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The first 30 minutes have been so great, I even forgot Daniel Bryan came out, anyone else?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably the best opening 20 minutes of Raw in years.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Axel can't even get a reaction from this crowd. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor Kofi's next theme song will be:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh look RAW starts of great and now we're getting a worthless rematch from Smackdown. Yay! fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Axelvs Kingston again? oh fuck dat


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> What if Edge's retirement was a work two years in the making for this storyline and we get Edge vs HHH at WM for COO...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nah...


We can dream, we can dream 


So is this for the IC title then?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rematch \o/


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

IC title on the line Sunday?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is a mob boss now? "THIS IS MY TOWN!"

Damn, we come off a hot segment and now we're treated to this shit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did I just see Axel do the D'Lo head bob? Da fuq


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

no1currtis


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What's this Kofi competing against an IC champ? Never seen something this before :hmm:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is there any reason why the IC title isnt on the line in the match on sunday? Doesn't WWE realize the title hasnt been defended since a smackdown episode in July? Doesn't WWE realize that the IC belt couldhave so much prestige restored to it if they gave punk a long reign?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's an attention hog but god bless HHH. Seriously.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this HHH heel run is good shit


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Curtis Axel getting an entrance over Kofi... this must be a career low for Kofi :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Incredible start with a very hot crowd, we've still got Goldust to look forward to.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Kingston vs Axel again huh? why do they always do this


To build up the exact same match at the PPV. :|


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Night Of Champions is on Sky Box Office?

Pff, fuck that shit...


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing crowd. Hopefully this will convince WWE to have more live events in Toronto.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Really? Curtis Axel and Kofi after that amazing segment? Jesus...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Every Title is supposed to be on the line, it even says that under Night Of Champions on WWE's site. Grinds my gears the IC title is not on the line.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Its a shame Perfect's son is so bland and generic. I can't believe I wanted him to succeed when he was repackaged (...I use that term very loosely.)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match again?


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> He clearly cited Edge's inability to make the company much money as why he was a failure. He didn't say WWE didn't book him to be champion a bunch of times.
> 
> What he meant was, WWE put a lot of time into pushing him but it didn't amount to makin the company much money. Of course, he can't come out and say that since it would break the 4th wall rather than just bend it a little like he did.


Scripted, Kayfabe. Don't get worked up over it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Punk chants. :mark:

But damn, Axel really is terrible.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk chants, damn, he sucks,


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Going from that segment to a Curtis Axel segment is like going from a blowjob to a hot turd in your mouth.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd couldn't be a fuck less about these guys, lol.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Save us Punk, I can't watch this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> What does it say so we can spot you?


It's a huge picture of Bray Wyatt with a cut out in the stomach, and I put my head in it and it says "Wyatt ate my world"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kofi is a certified jobber (he belongs in the tag team division)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> He clearly cited Edge's inability to make the company much money as why he was a failure. He didn't say WWE didn't book him to be champion a bunch of times.
> 
> What he meant was, WWE put a lot of time into pushing him but it didn't amount to makin the company much money. Of course, he can't come out and say that since it would break the 4th wall rather than just bend it a little like he did.


Yeah, it was great heel work but it's far from true. Edge was always a consistent draw, especially when he was on Smackdown. I'm pretty sure SD! had it's highest ratings when Edge was champ. Ironically enough, Hunter's comment applies to him more than it applies to Edge.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It really is like Axel kills any good vibes going around for an intense show or w/e. 

jobbers don't kill that because you know they are jobbers and you know the match is just there to take up time but Axel is SO bad and in a worse position than a jobber because he is getting a push. 

Im not one to point fingers but Im just calling it like I see it. Goddamn I wish they would just release this piece of shit. he really is the worst...


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Crowd was dead when Axel came out. I don't think no one cares about him. He is seen just as the third wheel in the Punk Heyman feud.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

What in gods name is Kofi wearing :lmaofpalm terrible attire.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If this lasts for more than 5 more minutes I think that crowd is going to shit all over it.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Isn't the whole point of Night of Champs... that all of the champs have to defend their titles?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> is there any reason why the IC title isnt on the line in the match on sunday? Doesn't WWE realize the title hasnt been defended since a smackdown episode in July? Doesn't WWE realize that the IC belt couldhave so much prestige restored to it if they gave punk a long reign?


so much for the 30 day rule eh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Kofi, can't get the crowd behind him..but Punk can! unk


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Axel's theme, man!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Going from that segment to a Curtis Axel segment is like going from a blowjob to a hot turd in your mouth.


Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> Every Title is supposed to be on the line, it even says that under Night Of Champions on WWE's site. Grinds my gears the IC title is not on the line.


It is on the line. The only match missing is the Tag Team championship match. Which hasn't been defended since MITB.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Scruffy Heyman = GOAT


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I was really bothered these past few years of HHH sticking his big nose into everything, since he's turned heel I really enjoy the segments with him in the most.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He's an attention hog but god bless HHH. Seriously.


Wait until Vince dies and HHH gets to re-write the history books of WWE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Heyman with dat beard


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

King calling Heyman ugly? Lol, wow. Just wow.

Coming from King.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Heyman sporting dat stubble :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> The first 30 minutes have been so great, I even forgot Daniel Bryan came out, anyone else?


He was a virtual after thought in that segment, though so was Orton. That segment WAS Hunter/Edge.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat Paul Heyman is so committed to his character.

Lawler don't insult Heyman's looks, you ain't any better.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Heyman not shaving just to sell this feud with Punk. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Commentators didn't even know Axel got DQ'd? fpalm


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Where is Punk to save his road wife?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi winning though looking like a jobbah.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What the fuck is Axel throwing his head around shouting like an idiot having a seizure while he kicks Kofi?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why are they turning Axel into a joke? Even more than he already is?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi being a typical bottom bitch with those whack ass tattoos.
Punk has a hold on all his pieces.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't with CAW and his constipated face


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Where's Punk?


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm the intercontinental champion, he's the Paul Heyman.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Curtis is pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So does Ryback or someone else come out to save Heyman on Sunday?

:lmao Paul is so fucked with Axel


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

We go from that awesome segment to that match... ugh..

Although that backstage segment was awesome.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What is the drama with the ending? Cole and JBL didn't have a clue what happened, Heyman is really upset, the crowd is pissed and I'm confused.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

When did Kofi get tatted up?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, Heyman's gonna recruit Graves lames ass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate the way Kofi's butt looks in those orange trousers...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Heyman is going to be very old at this point due to major stress


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Axel is pathetic


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think they've finally lost their faith in McGillicutty. He's a fantastic wrestler, but he's still in the wrong gimmick


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Axel looking like the jobber he is. :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

lol

Heyman needs to drop this jobber


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kofi no selling that beating


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a push for Kofi.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

God, just get Axel off my fucking TV already. Nothing good about him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heyman doesn't trust Axel anymore and that'll be the reason why Heyman will bring on another Heyman Guy at NoC.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

"The house that Brock built"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh Kofi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Axel. Get that IC title off Axel


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Heyman is thinking "Goddamnit Axel, you jobber. Go back to that 64 bit video game from which you came"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Commentators didn't even know Axel got DQ'd? fpalm


well to be fair they are used to htat ref botching finishes, I guess they thought he botched another one


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they going to can the Curtis Axel experiment? Is that what this is setting up?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Axel looks like a complete bitch, this heyman guy experiment really isn't working now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Axel like the new Shawn Stasiak, where he's just a clumsy buffoon?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Your IC champion folks fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch is sad :lmao
Geez.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Heyman just hurt himself?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> It is on the line. The only match missing is the Tag Team championship match. Which hasn't been defended since MITB.


I'm sorry, come again? What? When did they make the match between Axel and Punk a title match?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hm. Kofi as a Paul Heyman guy might be a fresh start for Kofi. I don't really know though.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha Heyman jumped off aapron and hurt his knee :')


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Opening promo between Edge and HHH was excellent. The rest was pretty poor though, but their exchange made that an excellent watch.



Lok said:


> :lol didn't realize NOC is this Sunday.


It is already? Jesus. Guess that's what we get sometimes with the 13 PPV/year schedule. PPV every 3 weeks sometimes.



birthday_massacre said:


> HHH is real tough behind the shield
> 
> Typically bully cant deal with someone standing up to him


Sometimes I can't tell if you're joking or not. HHH just recently booked himself to beat CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, and booked himself to totally beat the fuck out of Brock and emasculate him for like half an hour straight before the contractually obligated fluke loss.

What makes you think he wouldn't book his character to just beat someone's ass if they attacked him too? He's wayyyyy too egotistical to book himself the way Vince used to. Vince would take the beating, HHH won't. He won't even take a beating from Brock Lesnar, one of the all time strongest booked wrestlers.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

What a fucking shitty confusing finish, if you want that angle have him use a chair, no one knows/cares about the corner 5 count.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

That might be the blandest shirt King has ever worn....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

King isn't wearing a terrible shirt tonight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uhhhhhh


who's the hot chick sitting behind Lawler? Turn around Jerry, go get it!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Golddust's mug looks kinda bad tbh lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Goldust :mark:

Please stutter, Goldy!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Night Of Champions is on Sky Box Office?
> 
> Pff, fuck that shit...


They really do lose out on quite a bit of money by giving us money in the bank free and then asking us to pay for this one match show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler looks weird without the douchebag Affliction shirt.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Goldust....wtf


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Did the airline lose Lawler's luggage? Where did all the midlife crisis t-shirts go?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Dustin Rhodes as Goldust" :lmao HHH's reign is even burying dat kayfabe.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Lady Gaga's in the house!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH is real tough behind the shield
> 
> Typically bully cant deal with someone standing up to him


:kobe6:bosh4:jt3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Axel sucks, Paul hurt his knee, that segment was the wheels falling out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There he is!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jerry must have forgot to bring his usual horrid shirt


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw Goldust about six months ago in an ice rink outside of Pittsburgh. Indie Event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince commentating, old school Goldust

:mark:

DOSE 90s!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Goldust :mark:


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Goldust promo!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Remember Goldust's PPV debut, beating Bam Bam? Memories.
BRING BACK MARLENA


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait to see Goldust in action tonight


----------



## TGio1027 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did that match and segment just prove that there will be a new Paul Heyman Guy/Girl to come in and save Heyman after Axel gets beat?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

You will never forget the name..

ssssssssssssssssss GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDDUSSSST


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Good memories :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If he doesn't kiss a boy and if Marlena isn't there...I've got no fucks to give.
Don't take away all of his fabulousness.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, I can actually see Cody's features in those old shots of Goldust... Never picked up on the resemblance


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

GOLDUST. :mark:


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Goldust was mad overmin the 1990s. He could have been a World champion. Too bad his best work was pre-attitude era.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1995-1996 Goldust is a GOAT gimmick. Awesome video with the original theme.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I marked out for that video package.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

First WWE match in 3 years? Pretty sure Goldust was in the Rumble this past January.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Man Goldust is one funny and creepy guy, you're damn right I will never forget the name Goldust.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Though golddust was a lot older than 44.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH is real tough behind the shield
> 
> Typically bully cant deal with someone standing up to him


Pretty sure HHH can take on a guy who'd probably break his spine if he wrestled again


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

when was the last time golddust wrested on raw?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Bitter I'm not in T.O. ...I'm thinking about going to smackdown tomorrow.. Will prob be nothing compared to this.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I saw Goldust about six months ago in an ice rink outside of Pittsburgh. Indie Event.


O yea where at?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Is Axel like the new Shawn Stasiak, where he's just a clumsy buffoon?


Comparing Axel to Stasiak is an insult to Stasiak.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please, please please let the Goldust segment be awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

prettty sure it's the honest truth that golddust is the weirdest wrestler ever in the WWE. That's pretty cool. Never thought about that when he was active.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ALWAYS worth watching any Goldust backstage segment on youtube


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Would mark for some TAFKAG


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Can I just say lol @ everyone in that thread last week that thought Cody was legit fired. #Kayfabe4Life


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Pretty sure HHH can take on a guy who'd probably break his spine if he wrestled again



Yet he still hide behind the shield, which makes it that much worse


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> uhhhhhh
> 
> 
> who's the hot chick sitting behind Lawler? Turn around Jerry, go get it!


probably too old for Jerry.



I'd mark out a bit if Cody was the one dressed as Goldust tonight in the match, and not Dustin...probably not the case, but it'd be a nice twist.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Booker T and Goldust was one of the all time funniest tag teams. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOwLTjdP9F8


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> First WWE match in 3 years? Pretty sure Goldust was in the Rumble this past January.


First Raw appearance in three years 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hyped for GTA V next week.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Marlena made smoking cigars look cool
Miss her


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Comparing Axel to Stasiak is an insult to Stasiak.


Not a good lifetime to be Axel.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The little things that Goldust did early on were just so damn good. The simple face paint, movie quotes, the Hollywood references, licking the ropes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet he still hide behind the shield, which makes it that much worse


Still real?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did anyone pick up Survivor Series tickets this year (Boston)? 

Section 301, Row 10 Seat 1 ($50.00). Cheaper than a PPV order I suppose. Well then 8 $8.00 beers... ugh..


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Can I just say lol @ everyone in that thread last week that thought Cody was legit fired. #Kayfabe4Life


No one thought it was real. People do joke around you know?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goddamn, that Edge/HHH segment had me doing the Goldust inhale and exhale on REPEAT. 

Damn, that was some good shit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

APP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who tinkled on the floor?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, Axel is awful.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Paulie looks drunk


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman is in labor :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Did yu know. No one cares WWE.

LOL Paul Heyman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

either they wrote this on the spot, or he purposely hurt himself on the ring apron.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Classic Heyman, trying to weasel (or walrus) out of it!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Get worked WF, get worked.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The goofball Heyman weaseling out of another match. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Who tinkled on the floor?


Paul, after realizing his life is in Axel's hands.


----------



## Karmelchaos (Jun 28, 2011)

What have I missed so far? Just got home


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heyman faking an injury! :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet he still hide behind the shield, which makes it that much worse


Because:
A) He's the COO Kayfabe (he doesn't fight anymore)
B) It was a promo segment not a fighting one
C) Who the hell fights a guy in Edge's condition?
D) You're bitching and whining over nothing


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha ha... Heyman going A-Rod.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman's got an out for Sunday.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk is the doctor?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Did Paul piss on the floor or something?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Who put the water in there!?!?!?" LOL Axel


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's this? Axel sounding... natural? How the... he must really be straining to be on his A game tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol water in the hallway


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

His own doctor is gonna say he's not cleared to wrestle.. blah blah blah jesus.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who put the water in the hallway? DUN DUN DUNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> either they wrote this on the spot, or he purposely hurt himself on the ring apron.


Or he is being Paul Heyman and trying to get out of the match hence faking the knee injury


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Twitter & facebook are the place to find some of the most stupidity statement


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldust will be blocking mofos left and right after this


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CM Punk comes in dressed as a doctor. Hits Heyman with a bedpan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Still real?


You are on a wrestling board right? our posts are in kayfabe.

We talk like its real


And please learn the word sarcasm


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Axel was so bad in that segment...GAWD


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Steph is an awful actress


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Last week will never not be funny. 
NEVER.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

I think that referee has bigger arms than Axel haha.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Sick of Show, wish they'd keep out of this angle. Just put him with Tons of Funk or something...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WTF!lawler looks like one of those guys that get bully by ryback,lame wwe tshirt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RKOAJ said:


> Twitter & facebook are the place to find some of the most stupidity statement


This forum has some most stupidity statement.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

How Tragic. Somebody spilled water.

I'm liking The King's Nike Polo though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was thinking when he stepped off the ring apron, the injury could have been real.

Swerve.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This angle is really bad for Axel's image. So Heyman has so little faith in Axel that he's trying to get out the match to avoid being murdered by Punk.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are they showing this again? Lets get some matches please!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The world's largest menopausal athlete. I've seen people who watch the ending of Marley & Me on a loop cry less then this.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Or he is being Paul Heyman and trying to get out of the match hence faking the knee injury


This, some assholes need to learn to stay in kayfabe.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Who did that? Who put the water in there?"

:lmao Axel is such a sidebitch. Putting him with Heyman was a mistake. He looks like even more of a scrub now that he did before. Just have Graves do this Heyman Guy thing and stop trying to make Curtis Axel look like a badass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Iron Clad!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyman should consult doctor Punk! unk


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Get Heyman out of my screen. No one cares about this angle no more.
BRING BACK DAT TRIPLE H!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust golden shower someone in the hallway?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are on a wrestling board right? our posts are in kayfabe.
> 
> We talk like its real


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SUCKA!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is probably the one recap that they can play over and over again and I'll not be annoyed.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I missed it. Heyman fell on the ring apron and someone spilled water in the hall? What? (I flipped to the NFL)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sucka.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

C'mon Booker and Goldust segment!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Booker just roaming the halls giving advice. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ohey Booka.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Weeeeell, Well it's The Bitch Show


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

SERIOUS bags under Big Show's eyes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Booker T: Personal advisor?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I get another Booker T/Goldust Moment Tonight?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Damn camera shots.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> His own doctor is gonna say he's not cleared to wrestle.. blah blah blah jesus.


wah wah wah....if you dont like the show, no one has a fucking gun to your head forcing you to watch. Did you not say you were going back to MNF? No one in this thread will miss you if you switch back to MNF.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope Goldust shows up right now, I'd mark out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Show's got more tears than a white man's got fears


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Who put the water in the hall way.

What fucking lazy booking.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Booka'man!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Booker T needs to fuck off. He's part of the machine man! Part of the machine!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Booker...... Those edges.... Gurl.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is Booker T a heel now or something?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn I want a random pep talk from Booker T


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would consider this his worst time of his career.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this Booker T. heeling it up again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> This angle is really bad for Axel's image. So Heyman has so little faith in Axel that he's trying to get out the match to avoid being murdered by Punk.


Heyman needs a new heyman guy to take out curtis axel.

And wash his hands of that loser


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Booker randomly gives out advice again. 

Is Booker HHH's house boy?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Booker T throwing down some knowledge.... MESSAGE!


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Fake injury for Paul... Punk will still beat him down!

Booker seems very heelish lately.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

What the feck is Booker's role? He just randomly joins in back stage segments telling them to not take on the Corporation.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

THE BIG FEELS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who put the water in the hallway? DUN DUN DUNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Iron Clad contract.

I want an explanation. MEOW!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

in b4 Lawler has Vietnam flashbacks


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Booker T is in dat Dr. Phil mode haha


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like Bookers role in this whole thing. Voice of reason, good stuff.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We need a Bookdust segment! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

booker t :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Booker T: Personal advisor?


It's like Dexter and Harry. Booker T appears when X superstar is deep in thought.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Booker T with a Marcellus Wallace speech


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The night of the fight, you may feel a slight sting. That's pride fucking with you. Fuck pride. Pride only hurts, it never helps


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Last week will never not be funny.
> NEVER.


*NOPE!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wyatt still relevant?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Feelings? Bork returns? :brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you lost your pride a long time ago show


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THEYVE BEEN LYING TO YOU MAAAAAAN!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wyatt still not showing up? He's got a better schedule than Brock.

EDIT: Jumped the gun, didn't think they'd do a promo then say they're up next, haha.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How many Wyatt vignettes are we going to get? They're here. Enough.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got no fucks to give about the Wyatts which is sad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Show's got more tears than a white man's got fears


:lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Booker thinks he's Marcellus Wallace.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt next? Time to go for a run

EDIT: and change the channel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

First time since the Raw after SS they're here, wow


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

wyatts next


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

not a fan of them having Book convincing guys it's ok to be a side bitch


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bore Wyatt up next to ramble some nonsensical bullshit that 90% of the board will eat up and declare the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

A wild Bray Wyatt appears...after the commercial break.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Lost interest in the Wyatts.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's interesting how good Raw has gotten without John Cena....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I like Luke Harper. Is he married?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They have no idea what to do with the Wyatts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Booker T becoming a company mouth piece is what's best for business


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Booker seems to be that wise old guy that goes around handing out Werther's Originals and talking about how things used to be in his ol' days.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta take a shit so bad...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Wyatt Family feels really out of place on this roster and not in a good way. Their booking felt a lot more natural/just in general better on NXT. They really do not know what the fuck to do with them, do they?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone make a GIF of that Booker T lip-lick for the Women Of Wrestling section please and thank you.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't bury the Wyatts


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Wyatt's really need something to do


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

These 2/3 backstage segments in a row kinda remindes me of the Attitude Era, if that makes any sense


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally, the Eater of Worlds will speak and you sheep will listen!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lmao Booker T needs to just appear every week giving random advice to everyone.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It's interesting how good Raw has gotten without John Cena....


Never give up :cena3


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Incoming Wyatt squash.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DatKidMog said:


> wyatts next


They Lyin' to you man


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yep...the Wyatt gimmick still has no direction. I get what people are saying about "give it time", but really what is this Eater of Worlds gimmick supposed to be achieving?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I expect in three weeks Booker will be shining HHH's shoes and saying Lowdy Lord after every backstage segment. It's so random he's all of a sudden doing this, especially after getting on Long doing it with Vince.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BAH GAWD! THE IWC HAS TURNED ON THE WYATT FAMILY!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Lawler lost his luggage that explains the normal shirt.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"WAH! SOME WRESTLERS ACTUALLY HAVE GIMMICKS!!!!!"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish the wwe would do something with Kofi


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RichardHagen said:


> Someone make a GIF of that Booker T lip-lick for the Women Of Wrestling section please and thank you.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

These RAW 1000 promos are awesome.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> BAH GAWD! THE IWC HAS TURNED ON THE WYATT FAMILY!


They turn on everyone. :lmao


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Sad they dropped the ball on the Wyatts so fast. 

How long did they advertise them for again? Like 6 months ?? and 2 months in they are irrelevant. good lord why are the writers even paid?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SHOW OFF


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Ziggler gets dat Jobber entrance. 

This man was WHC 4 months ago....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


>


*
OH YES!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolph gonna JAHB to Wyatt?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Jobber entrance for Ziggler :facepalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'M HERE TO DO THE JOB I'M HERE TO DO THE JOB


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Jobber entrance for Ziggler fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lolz, ziggler a jobber to the wyatts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...please tell me they won't feed Ziggler to the Wyatts.

Fuckin' A. Seriously, WWE?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jobber entrance for DZ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We're here!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did Ziggler just get a jobber intro

please tell me i didnt just see that


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Arcade said:


> BAH GAWD! THE IWC HAS TURNED ON THE WYATT FAMILY!


I'm pretty sure we all just witnessed how bad he is in-ring


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ziggler getting dat jobber entrance


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is ziggler in another 3-1 handicap lol?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ziggler gets the Wyatts? Oh shit

Do the commentators get told to speak during there entrance? fuck off


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler is going to die by Wyatts!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph vs. Bray Wyatt.

Wonder why Dolph is in the doghouse.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Hooked a left into Popeye's and bailed out quick!"

lol @ Ziggler getting squashed by Wyatt.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This entrance is actually really awesome.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

For fuck sake, Ziggler about to get buried AGAIN.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggler even gets fed to the Wyatts now. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatt/Ziggler :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jobber entrance? marks gonna be mad.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They're here.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph about to job to these hacks, wow, can't get much lower


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like most of the guys who debuted between 2007 and 2010 now have pretty much the same theme music.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ziggler vs. Wyatt?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They better not do this to Ramen Head.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Wyatt intro is fucking amazing


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ziggler to take another loss? It's sort of erm....the go-home Raw.....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dolph jobbing, I guess? That sucks.

On the plus side, Wyatts. :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ziggler is selling for one of The Wyatts? Neat.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

We popped hard for Wyatt? Was it audible?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is done. I've never seen anyone with worse booking for a period of 4 years. Fuck this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

It's official, Ziggler pissed someone off in the back, and not just in kayfabe. He's being booked as a jobber again, and it's pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

STOP TALKING THROUGH THE WYATT ENTRANCE!!!!!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Wyatts are more face than Ziggler judging by crowd reaction


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Who the fuck did Ziggler piss off since Payback?


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's driving me nuts, what video is the GIF what the black guys? I know I've seen the video before.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Commentary shitting on Wyatt


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ziggler is getting buried yo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I've got no fucks to give about the Wyatts which is sad.


Same here.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Only taker should be allowed to take this long on an entrance. LETS GO FIND A PIG TA FUUUUCK.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Wyatt!!!! <3!!!!! Love this entrance and the theme! IRS Jr is the man!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Jobber entrance for Ziggler?!? fpalm

Wow..just turn him heel Vince!*


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Why in the fuck are they talking through this great entrance?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler got he jobber intro because the HHH didnt want him to get a huge pop on tv


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Still a cool entrance though


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are on a wrestling board right? our posts are in kayfabe.
> 
> We talk like its real
> 
> ...


:ti

Actually, we don't talk like it's real.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> We popped hard for Wyatt? Was it audible?


YES.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> We popped hard for Wyatt? Was it audible?


Yep


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

So proud of my country.

And I love and miss Edge. He owned HHH.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Deptford said:


> No one thought it was real. People do joke around you know?


No, some people actually thought he was leaving and they were just making a storyline out of it. lol



Ungratefulness said:


> He could've been legit released or legit quit and WWE took advantage of it with this final match to get heat for cooperation, like when CM Punk beat Jeff Hardy and ended his career. I think he was legit released/quit.





Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?





CM Punk Is A God said:


> Wow. I don't think they've done that for a kayfabe firing. It could be legit, we'll find out some info in a few days.





CaptainObvious said:


> Yes. But it was done a lot quicker than normal. It took Jericho a full day and a half to have his profile removed.
> 
> If it's kayfabe, usually they do it later. I still think it's kayfabe, but the timing does make me wonder about how legitimate it is.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So Ziggers been demoted to getting his ass whooped by the Wyatts huh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Perverted Preacher
Demented Deacon
Ravenous Reverend
The Clergy of Clusterfucks


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Best thing about Wyatts is their music (Mark Crozer & the Rels)


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuuuuck. So I'm guessing AJ got Big E _and_ the push in the custody battle? Poor Ziggles.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I can dig a Wyatt/Ziggler match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pisses me off. Wyatts can go to hell for all I care, when it comes to beating Ziggler. Get RVD and Del Rio the hell out of the WHC scene, and return Ziggler there this instant.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Wyatt looks like Earthquake's mini me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> We popped hard for Wyatt? Was it audible?


He got a pretty good reaction. Not Edge level, obviously, but one of the better ones so far.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be very nice is *IF THE FUCKING COMMENTATORS WOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP DOING THE WYATT ENTRANCE!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THANOS said:


> We popped hard for Wyatt? Was it audible?


Homeboy, just enjoy the show. You're actually at a good one, possibly.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

just turned on MNF. LOL RG3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wyatt v Ziggler :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Poor Ziggler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not here for this at all. Not cool.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

So they're part timers now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> It's official, Ziggler pissed someone off in the back, and not just in kayfabe. He's being booked as a jobber again, and it's pissing me the fuck off.


*This. Something must have happened to Dolph?!? WTF!?!?!?! 

Does anyone seriously know???*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, that one armed bodyslam looked crazy :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Total Package said:


>


Mmmm. Suckas.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

theyre really having ziggler job to husky harris


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

the fuck? a fucking commercial break in this match??


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bray got a good reaction


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Mike Knox crossbody


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

NOW they decide to book Wyatt as a 'monster heel'? :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

A commercial already? Wow.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ziggler oversells


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a pretty fast paced match for Wyatt being a bigger guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Wyatt v Ziggler :mark:


and... then a commercial


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, this is what I asked for.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh no, I didn't ask for this commercial break.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What the hell? You go to commercial during a match that could have potential?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O look 30 seconds in the match time for a commercial break.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> NOW they decide to book Wyatt as a 'monster heel'? :kobe


Better late than never.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"IS THIS WHAT YOU ASKED FOR?"

Then cut to commercial... -___-


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Wyatt is nowhere nearly as bad as ppl around here say he is!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Ziggler is done. I've never seen anyone with worse booking for a period of 4 years. Fuck this.


Don't speak up against John Cena. 

... and now you know (and knowing is half the battle)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> YES.





Xevoz said:


> Yep


YES!! :


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> It's official, Ziggler pissed someone off in the back, and not just in kayfabe. He's being booked as a jobber again, and it's pissing me the fuck off.


and this is pretty much a squash match


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

RG3 getting buried!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fucking commercials
but i guess it is good for business -.-


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Ziggler jobbing to the Wyatts who have been pushed since starting is nothing worse than jobbing to Cesaro on Superstars or losing to Big E.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler mark going to do a pyro :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> NOW they decide to book Wyatt as a 'monster heel'? :kobe


Better late than never


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> and... then a commercial


Sucks man, but we can watch them on the WWE APP :cole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Don't speak up against John Cena.
> 
> ... and now you know (and knowing is half the battle)


So this is why Ziggler's been de-PUSHED huh? :cena2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *This. Something must have happened to Dolph?!? WTF!?!?!?!
> 
> Does anyone seriously know???*


Someone hopefully realized running high octane and pretending to be a jumping bean with spaghetti hair doesn't mean you deserve top billing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eduard Khil said:


> Ziggler oversells


And the sky is blue.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

skipped zigglers entrance too wtf man


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Having Ziggler lose to Wyatt is retarded. BRING HIM BACK IN THE WHC PICTURE


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Swagger really fucked Ziggler over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is a long ad break too ha


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Better late than never


This^


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking commercials man!

if only there was some kind of app I could watch the match on


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I guess this is what happens when you publicly rant about a the company you're working with.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wyatt is so over here man! Ziggler's getting booed a bit! Is that audible?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Bray Wyatt looks like Earthquake's mini me.


John Tentrevivalpreacha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if you guys know this, but the match hasn't ended yet.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Clem said:


> Swagger really fucked Ziggler over.


Ziggler's lame wrestling skills fucked him over, too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seriously. Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesaro... Ziggler looks to be done. And if either of them were gone, I wouldn't give two shits compared to what I feel right now as Ziggler is jobbing.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, if you factor in the commercial break as match time, this was not a squash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Wyatt is so over here man! Ziggler's getting booed a bit! Is that audible?


we cant tell, they started the match then went to an ad for the past three minutes


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm, Ziggler is being Zack Rydered atm. Definitely by you people, too early to tell if on TV as well.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Love how this stupid company has got Del Rio as World Champ and pushed Swagger ahead of Ziggler at times. Just moronic.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Ziggler's lame wrestling skills fucked him over, too.


Not sure if serious or troll. :troll


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Ziggler being relegated to no entrance I see.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Someone hopefully realized running high octane and pretending to be a jumping bean with spaghetti hair doesn't mean you deserve top billing


Your post quality has hit basement levels recently. What a shame.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Should of got the app. You would have gotten the WHOLE match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Show off!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatt sucks in the ring they said.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So they're actually calling it the Fameasser now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is really helping nobody.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, what a fantastic sell of the Fameasser by Wyatt.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking back at the opening segment, Bryan & Orton were completely in the background, I hope they put the focus back on them in the mainevent.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

get off your phone and watch the show man!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

job you wrestling hack!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

yay


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCKKKKK DOLPH JObbEd pretty bad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> Well, if you factor in the commercial break as match time, this was not a squash.


Yeah i thought they were going to eond the match right before they cut to break.

But it still kind of was since Bray was winning 90% of the match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck off, Wyatt.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Dolph


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there! 

Bray Wyatt has his first good match since the Wyatt's debuted.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That sister abigal was gorgeous.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is so much wrong with what I just saw on my TV screen...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finisher looked sick


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Won't say Ziggler got buried but this losing streak, man.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JOOOOOOOOB ZIIIIIIIIIIIGGGLEEEEEEEER!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SISTER ABAGAIL WASN'T HIS SISTER COLE YOU DOLT

He clearly said in the story she was an abusive nun


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Decent match. Quick, but decent and Dolph didn't lose clean.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup Dolph Ziggler just jobbed to Husky fucking Harris


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's Zigglers push? Fed to the Buzzards :-/


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Michael Cole for letting me know that Bray Wyatt's Sister Abigail was named after his sister, Abigail.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler's going to win the US title on Sunday, which will basically solidify the fact that the WWE has no fucking clue how to book the most talented guy in the company.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"This is the beginning of the end for Dolph Ziggler here"... wonder how produced that line was


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler jobbing out while curtis axel and del rio get pushes disgusts me


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Remember when Ziggler's face turn looked like it was going somewhere great? RIP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Ziggler getting :berried


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sick finisher


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't believe Ziggler is jobbing to these. :fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm officially a hardcore wyatt mark 

shits awesome


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

dafuq with these commercials


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Another commercial?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ziggler is officially a jobber now. What a waste of his talent.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah he finally learned how to make that finisher look violent!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you fucking kidding. 

3 untalented fuck-turds with a creepy little entrance video gets to job out Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Beginning of the end for Dolph Ziggler." Cole, you don't realize how true that is.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ziggler losing like a motherfucker ever since he dropped the WHC. I don't see him rising back up the ranks for a while now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess the "Wyatt is atrocious in the ring" arguments can stop now.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Really? Another commercial? What was the point of the one before?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Man, that 'Sister Abigail' finisher is devastating.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Ziggler's lame wrestling skills fucked him over, too.


You know, if you're just going to bitch about people who can wrestle not being good at wrestling, go cream over Bryan in the discussion thread. 

Seriously, all you've done is praise Bryan and bitch tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Michael Cole on Dolph: "This is the beginning of the end" 

Yes it is Cole *

FUCK...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn Dolph. Go from looking a like a part of the Corp storyline to...this

It was all good just a week ago :kanye2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Did they show my sign? It was a Bray Wyatt picture with a hole cut out on his stomach so I can pop my head through! Then it says "Bray Wyatt, the eater of me " :lol


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

Damn, who did Ziggler piss off?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

As above posters have alluded too, yes big likeness of Wyatt and Earthquake. Never noticed it til now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So another feud for Ambrose that gets nixed before it even truly begins.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't wait till the 2nd half of the Skins/Eagles game starts, so I have something better to watch than this crap.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Ziggler's going to win the US title on Sunday, which will basically solidify the fact that the WWE has no fucking clue how to book the most talented guy in the company.


Eh. He's really not. He's top five. But not the most talented.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus, that looked brutal, it was like Ziggler head looked like it got wrecked.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jobbing??? Um Ziggler is in the Corporation's bad books, so having Bray Wyatt take him out is just more punishment for not falling in line. It follows the storyline.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler is pretty much finished.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

What exactly did Ziggler do backstage to deserve this?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another wrestler using the flatliner as his finisher


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God damn...Ziggler has free fallen since losing the title. It's such a shame. Losing to Del Rio, when he never should have, really killed his momentum...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I told you guys Ziggler wasn't going to get put over. Neither is Cody Rhodes coming back. Goldust is absolutely losing. It's all to build heat for the Corporation at their expense.

Even Randy Orton is taking a huge image hit. Basically everyone involved in the fued is besides HHH and Bryan.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I like ziggler but his selling has become a joke. Shame he's getting the mcintyre treatment though


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Who the fuck has Ziggler pissed off? Jesus christ.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler making that finisher look good :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> It is on the line. The only match missing is the Tag Team championship match. Which hasn't been defended since MITB.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions

No where on there does it say anything about the IC Title being on the line in the match.

I forgot about the Tag Titles.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Thanks Michael Cole for letting me know that Bray Wyatt's Sister Abigail was named after his sister, Abigail.


*:cole3, "You can also participate in the action by hastagging RAW."*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Clique said:


> Ziggler losing like a motherfucker ever since he dropped the WHC. I don't see him rising back up the ranks for a while now.


I do find it a tad amusing that some supporters were so sure he needed to split from AJ Lee. Be careful what you wish for and all that jazz.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Did they show my sign? It was a Bray Wyatt picture with a hole cut out on his stomach so I can pop my head through! Then it says "Bray Wyatt, the eater of me " :lol


Bro, get off your phone. You're missing a decent show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Overreactions are fun


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> Ziggler losing like a motherfucker ever since he dropped the WHC. I don't see him rising back up the ranks for a while now.


Nope me neither..i think as others mentioned he must have pissed off someone in the back..or talked bad about Cena..either way..he's midcard mode..

Off topic..where's Big E? lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF has happened to Ziggler? He losing out to Wyatt? Why?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

damn commercials


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Some of you lot must be on crack... apart from all these fucking adverts, great Raw so far... HHH is GOAT.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Can't wait till the 2nd half of the Skins/Eagles game starts, so I have something better to watch than this crap.


Yet you still watch it every week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Jobbing??? Um Ziggler is in the Corporation's bad books, so having Bray Wyatt take him out is just more punishment for not falling in line. It follows the storyline.


Did they mention Ambrose or the Corporation at all during that match? I didn't hear it. That mixed with the jobber entrance makes this looks like jobbing, IMO.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it's official, Ziggler's getting buried now.

Losing to Bray Wyatt in his second match in the company. A few months ago Ziggler was the World Champion..

Ziggler's recently lost to Ryback twice, The Shield twice, Antonio Cesaro on Superstars, and now Bray Wyatt, when was the last time Ziggler won a match? Summerslam? 

I'm used to bad booking with Ziggler, but the booking of him since losing the World Title has been atrocious and he must have heat on him right now.

I like Wyatt, but I don't like him beating Ziggler this early. Why couldn't they of let him beat Miz or something?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys, lets not act like Wyatt proved anything as far as his in ring work goes.

There is a reason why they cut to commercial right in the middle of the match, we saw like nothing from Wyatt, and that was by design.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Wyatt with the win!

Wow, Ziggler didn't really get an entrance and got beat again. I wonder if he gets squshed a the PPV and he goes to jobbing at house shows.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

When Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Cesaro, and Zayn are running this show in a year, no fucks will be given about Ziggler. One could hope at least


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Peapod said:


> Who the fuck has Ziggler pissed off? Jesus christ.


:HHH2

It's best for business.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

DBCCD said:


> What exactly did Ziggler do backstage to deserve this?


Twitter rant on Cena and how much he hates how the company is run, bet he regrets that now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahhaha, they're showing DEM Goldust segments.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Goldust & Booker T :markout


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"I think this is the beginning of the end for Dolph Ziggler"- MC.

Quote of the Year.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Legit forgot about Santino


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Jobbing??? Um Ziggler is in the Corporation's bad books, so having Bray Wyatt take him out is just more punishment for not falling in line. It follows the storyline.


But at least guys like Cody and Big Show do something. That was more of a squash match then anything and it's clear Ziggler did something backstage to piss someone off. Look how fall he's fallen since losing the WHC.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

SO Wyatt just beat an ex-World Champion and they didn't even mention that he was just holding the strap three months ago? 

They're really actually burying Ziggler. They don't even want you to remember that he won it..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOLDUST


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah man I really miss Goldust now too. :sad:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss the old Goldust...he was a great heel..now he's a joke 

All these Goldust promos for nothing when he's gonna job like crazy.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn, current Goldust looks out of shape!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn. Not to bitch in a span of similar comments, but this...

Oh, well. Hopefully they won't completely drop the ball with Ziggler. He's one of the best in the company right now.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Remember when Ziggler's face turn looked like it was going somewhere great? RIP.


Not really. He never stood a chance with Bryan on fire, Punk turned at the same time and Cena still the main man. Always destined for the mid card as a face with that competition. I'm a Ziggler fan but he's not competition for those three.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How I miss that tag-team! It saddened me when they split...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow Bookdust was 10 years ago. 10.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Quasar said:


> Really? Another commercial? What was the point of the one before?


Probably to make up since the first segment was like 25 mins without any ads they made it up all on the back end


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Yet you still watch it every week.


Nope.

I've only watched the entire thing like once or twice in the last 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Heyman's doctor is built like a wrestler.
Is he gonna take a bump from Punk?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thought that was Sandow with Heyman for a second


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Heyman's doctor just happened to be in Toronto.

What a winky dink of a coincidence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Damien Sandow or his clone as Heyman's doctor?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"Hell we're practically married" gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Dolph Ziggler is pretty much finished.


Well, I'm hoping he'll rise back to the top. The fans seem to acknowledge his skill, a good amount of the time. Punk rose to the top, Bryan is rising, so I think Ziggler will eventually make it. Granted, they weren't booked as shitty as him for a lengthy period, but cream rises to the top.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

great selling by Heyman /sarcasm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions
> 
> No where on there does it say anything about the IC Title being on the line in the match.
> 
> I forgot about the Tag Titles.


After this segment it will be for the title...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why is Sandow helping Heyma.....Oh wait


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus king, you saw it was his knee


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyman and Punk segment coming up! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heyman trying to get out of the match? :lmao

Isn't that the same doctor Punk used months ago?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler, go read WebMD and elarn the difference between ankle and knee.*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

health claire?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Old_John said:


> Damn, current Goldust looks out of shape!


That is what usually happens when you are over 40


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk marks hates Heyman now?!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I actually thought that guy was Maddox for a minute.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Which ankle is hurt?"
"It's his knee."
"Oh, okay, maybe it's his foot."


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate Health Clair too. She's a bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't care if you care about the Canadian HealthClare system. 

I'd rather hear your thoughts on the Canadian HealthCARE system.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman burying the Canadian health care system.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul, I don't believe in the Health Claire system either.

It's either Claire Lynch or nothing.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Heyman looks A LOT better with facial hair.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Was the crowd chanting "free health care"?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is that a free healthcare chant?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What's Damien Sandow's brother doing as Heyman's doctor?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I believe in the Clair Danes system..


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the burys to canada,irrelevant country is irrelevant.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks a bit like Russo, when he had hair and a beard


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That doctor is probably going to be a future World Champ :lol


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Good Raw so far. Don't understand the Ziggler thing yet. Hope whoever he annoyed gets over it soon.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

But he apparently believes in our healthcare system.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I thought it was a "We Don't Care" chant...


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to bury Canada, lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Shave that, Heyman. Christ.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank god we have Heyman, finally something good on the show.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

You know the only reason Lawler repeated the Kirschenbaum name was because Vince was in his ear, trying to emphasize the "jewiness" of the name


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> youre going to switch back to MNF because Chimel fucked up a little?
> 
> Maybe you're better off if you are that absolutely fucking fickle.


I'm pretty sure Chimel fucked up on purpose because Edge pointed and laughed at him as soon as he did it. And one of Chimels most famous fuck ups is the "sooooperstar" phrase. Lighting doesn't strike twice.

Chimel is 100% worse than Justin Roberts. And below all this, it was a joke.




:HHH2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Que the static.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Heyman needs to keep dat stubble.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maddox!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> What's Damien Sandow's brother doing as Heyman's doctor?


Begging indulgence


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Brad GOATox


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh. Hi Braddox.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Sandow's younger brother is a doctor. YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Heyman's beard looks crusty as hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brad Maddox sounded like he was going to break into an Irish accent there for a second.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, it's Doc from Total Divas. Moat likeable character on the show last night besides Naomi's Dad.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I hate Health Clair too. She's a bitch.


Yeah, especially since she tried to fuck with AJ :


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Paul.
Hi Brad.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Maddox face turn LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn!!!!! Dat ass on Maddox tho. :faint:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

where the fuck is Punk anyway?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why won't the heels help Heyman? No one likes Heyman, poor Paul.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lawler putting the doctor over.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude why does Brad Maddox always wear 2 sizes smaller clothes than he needs?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dear god, Maddox has a nice ass


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This show has hit rock bottom


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..the enemy of my enemy...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Maddox's ass. Just sayin'.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Faction of the Year: The Ringside Doctors


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Damn!!!!! Dat ass on Maddox tho. :faint:


You so nasty.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Maddox with dat ass :ass


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Dude why does Brad Maddox always wear 2 sizes smaller clothes than he needs?


HE must go shopping with Big E.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

WWE "evaluation"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is awkward!


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Booooooooooringggg wtf is this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

this is awkward chants


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This is Awkward chants


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"this is awkward" chant...:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is awkward chants. I love you guys.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"This is awkward" chants. Gotta love Canada.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This IS awkward. But Heyman is still the best actor in WWE.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"This is awkward!" :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"This is Awesome" chant :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, this is awkward filler. 

Heyman is kind of funny though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is awkward clap clap clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ALL Y'ALL SO NASTY!*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Why exactly has the doc got a microphone? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Axel: Take it easy doc. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm the son of a personal injury attorney....."

Paul should start every promo like that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Heyman's late reactions


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Canadians chanting "this is awkward" :aries2
Have they ever been to a doctor?


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Awkward


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This should be a backstage segment...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone hit someone else with that fucking chair already.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

This is so dumb...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dem act skills from Heyman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Really should've done this backstage. :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

How Brad get that ass though??


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This Guy is better then Axel on the mic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

What an exam. Lol.

I hate Paul Heyman.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What an evaluation.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Dear god, Maddox has a nice ass


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Get a second opinion, Heyman.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zzzzz.....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PUNK POP


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ohh here comes the gay idiot.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DAT POP


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DAT POP unk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

KURSENBAUM!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heyman running :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look who it is. :lol Heyman darted out the ring. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

L M F A O


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Broke the 100m record with that dash


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

lmfao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker here :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Heyman is so awesome. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That "Doctor" got busted in the fucking face.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Recovers quicker than John Cena ;cena3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bye Heyman :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Kendo stick to the head!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cm Punk chants going strong


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Heyman pushed the doctor towards Punk.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone's getting fined.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Heyman has been healed by the presence of our God, CM Punk!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman could have blown by RGIII with that .40 time.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Heyman :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

He went walking and leaping and praising God :heyman3


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

IT'S CLOBBERING TIME


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that doc took a nice shot to the face.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Bye bye Doc


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Even Sandow's brother jobs out....


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

zCm Punk look orange? *scratches head


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

YES! ITS HUGH JACKMAN!!!! Errrm, I mean CM Punk!


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Doctor Shelby reference


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dr. Shelby vs Dr. JewemBaum. WM 30. Book it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

#BeAStar


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hit the doctor with a kendo stick :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

NO NOT DAMIAN SANDOW'S BROTHER!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Paging Jim Cornette to the current WWE product...Wrestling is not fucking dead. This crowd, and all the crowds for the middle portion of 2013 have proven that professional wrestling is alive and fucking well.

:cornette


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Hit the doctor" chant. 

That's a new one, lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, got no fucks to give about this storyline without Brock


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Which Canadian Indie wrestler is that doctor?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DMX*


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

''WHAATS MY NAAAMMMEEEEE!!!!!'' CM GOAT!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EPIC!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HELL FUCKING YES THOSE SHOTS WERE BRUTAL 

lol I doubt that that poor soul was expecting like 30 stiff shots. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That shot to the head at the end :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Poor Guy is probably trying to make it in the business and he just got his ass beat pretty bad by Punk. Much Respect.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Santino > Punk.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That doctor still went out looking stronger than Ziggler, though. #fightingspirit


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

".....with surgical precision" as Punk hits the doc with the stick.
Classic Cole :cole3


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Chair shot to the head: outlawed
Kendo stick shot to the head: we ok with it :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This show has been so awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So I guess Heyman somehow wins, what with Punk getting the upper-hand? Maybe with Lesnar interfering.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Again, Paul Heyman is the best at playing his character in the business. The ultimate slimy heel.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Punk and Heyman are killing it in this feud, it's just too damn bad that Curtis Axel is the third wheel. He is awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cane shots to ze heeeeeeeeeeead! :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

doc is no selling that beating


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

what nxt wrestler was that getting his ass beat by CM Punk?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That doctor is definitely a Jew.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Doc no sold like a BAWSE. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul be nimble
Paul be quick
Paul's doctor got hit with the Kendo stick.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"My personal physician, Dr. Cursenbaum or, for short, Dr. Jewy Jewnamestein"*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait for that Bryan/Ambrose match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clique said:


> Again, Paul Heyman is the best at playing his character in the business. The ultimate slimy heel.


If only they would let him help book


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Heyman running is so GOAT

Toronto jizzing over Punk is :mark:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Who the fuck cares about Total Divas?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Mid-season finale"? Whadafuck?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can I put Dr. Kirskbaum on my Fantasy Football team to replace Danny Amendola? He looks like he can take more hits..


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

WWE should do more shows in Canada. The crowds there are awesome!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Domenico said:


> Who the fuck cares about Total Divas?


I know, right? Momentum killers. 

And yeah, I know the horny among us like to see them..THIS IS THE INTERNET, beautiful NAKED women just 2 or 3 clicks away.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Feels like so much has already happened, yet only hour and change in. Awesomesauce!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Total Divas is one of the best booked shows on WWE...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A good first hour. Bryan/Ambrose & Goldust/Orton is all that is left. Punk is past.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was surprised when I found out Night of Champions is this Sunday. Absolutely no hype for it whatsoever, which is a shame because Summerslam was such a good PPV.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

JoJo going off on Eva Marie's implants. :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Aj gets a pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swamps said:


> WWE should do more shows in Canada. The crowds there are awesome!


They need to find the 50 best cities for crowds and book those for raw ever year.

Even the top 25 then just go to each twice


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally, now i can go take a shit


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

AJ :mark: <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for a divas clusterfuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Clique said:


> Again, Paul Heyman is the best at playing his character in the business. The ultimate slimy heel.


:jericho


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swamps said:


> WWE should do more shows in Canada. The crowds there are awesome!


There's more people in state of California than the entire Country of Canada. 

Plus the logistics of most Canadian arenas are too far away for WWE..


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> This show has hit rock bottom


I switched to Football awhile ago, and its been not bad


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well this will be bad...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat unflattering Avril outfit.
The fuck, AJ?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

So Alicia Fox is a heel now and the Bellas are faces


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooh Aksana


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahhhh, Aksana. The Zack Ryder of the Divas division.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

A divas match, the division looked good a couple of months ago & now since Total Divas got involved it's back to being shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This better be short as fuck.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG Naomi, DO PORN!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksana and Fox are awful... Natalya and Naomi are in the wrong affinity for this feud.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lmao botch?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Such an annoying fucking voice...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

You would think Monsoon booked this "wildcard" (divas) match, ala Survivor Series 1995.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Askana...:lmao

She took that horrid weave out, though. Good.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Diva match? Go outside and smoke a black n mile... wine wood tip baby! need another bud light too...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ouch, that didn't look good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HA! 

Smackdown live in Baton Rouge on Oct 1st, still advertising Orton/Henry/Bryan vs the Shield as the mainevent. I somehow doubt that will happen.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I had no idea Layla was still employed. Why aren't they doing something with her? She's more decent than any of the divas except for Natty.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AJ just destroyed Lawler.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol @AJ owning Lawler


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SHOTS FIRED AJ! :lawler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao AJ just played Lawler


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAYUM that burn by AJ to Lawler! :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

AJ owning King


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG AJ just called out the King for liking young girls

I LOVE HER


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

they should put AJ over on sunday


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AJ LEE KILLING JERRY LAWLER.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

AHhhahahahahaa Jerry BURRRRRRN


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH SHIT....AJ DROPPING FUCKING PIPE BOMBS

Wow, she's going shoot here...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

uh burn lawler :lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

AJ called out Lawler as a pedo.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

King: Any other tattoos?

FUCKING LOL.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Aj on lawlwer :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry AJ but you look young enough for Lawler.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AJ GOING IN DRY :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? AJ going in.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao "I'm a little to old for you, Jerry." :lawler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AJ is bestest.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love you AJ :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Woah Jerry and AJ going at it!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ, stop lying about your age bitch!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOLOLOL AJ just roasted Lawler.*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AJ has an annoying ass voice.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm falling in love with AJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut up, AJ.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

don't you love how almost everything Triple H says is the opposite of the truth? lol like to Edge, "you never drew a dime" lol yeah thats why you made him 11 time champ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AJ just shut Lawler the fuck up.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:vince3 a bit strong from AJ towards :lawler


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

King is such a fucking pervert. :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Aj puttin king in his place finally


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Commentators are pissing me off, let the GOAT talk. Idiots.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Domenico said:


> What are they chanting?


I interpreted "Total Divas Sucks!" but i'm not sure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment and beatdown by Punk/Heyman/Doctor.. Oh, and Axel was there.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ wid that Jerry burial! :buried


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:lmao that Lawler pedophile joke.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ just buried Lawler and his 18 year old fetish.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

PIPEBOMB


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dat Jojo and Cameron looking useless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alicia Fox is fucking awful.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

AJ lee now Kendrick Lamar ay


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Hope this is short


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> So Alicia Fox is a heel now and the Bellas are faces


Yes, they alternate face/heel depending on whether the day is an even one, or odd.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Woah, it's a family show' coming from the guy who once called Goldust a 'flaming ***' :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ is owning jerry


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OH SHIT!!!

AJ went there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Not gunna lie, I didnt like AJ. But this new edge she has to her is fucking incredible.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fucking hell AJ is taking this announce team to CHURCH


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AJ is awful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AJ just owned lawler


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ, stop lying about your age bitch!


Birth name	April Jeanette Mendez[1]
Ring name(s)	AJ[2]
AJ Lee[2][3]
April Lee[3]
Miss April[3]
Billed height	5 ft 2 in (1.57 m)[1][2]
Billed weight	115 lb (52 kg)[3]
*Born March 19, 1987 (age 26)[3]*
Union City, New Jersey[3]
Billed from	Union City, New Jersey[2]
Trained by	Jay Lethal[3][4]
Debut	September 29, 2007[3]


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice pop for the Sharpshooter.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If AJ loses that title.....

:ti


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Uh, AJ is actually 26 she didn't lie about her age


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was a terrible match, what happened to Natalya? she was pretty good in the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Watch the product. 


Gold.

Ugly Bella as a face? Fuck her face.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ let loose on commentary :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So.... Brie and Natayla are friends now..

That's what I hate about the diva's division. You can be heel or face no any given week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope either way Sunday ends this feud. Jesus.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Watch the product. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, the guys had no idea how to deal with someone calling them on their shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A lot of Goldust promos considering he's probably going to get completely destroyed.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Maven!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do I hear Bobby Roodes theme in this somewhere?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Alo0oy said:


> That was a terrible match, what happened to Natalya? she was pretty good in the ring.


And she's actually probably the best they have. How sad is that?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The hero of the people dropping bombs on commentary.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I love those Goldust skits.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Goldust matches, though...are the business.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

RYBACK SEGMENT PLEASE, HASN'T BEEN ONE IN LIKE 2 WEEKS :/


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ was pretty good on commentary.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

AJ sounded like she was legitimately pissed at Lawler. Calling him a pedo essentially and even getting called out about saying "pissed."

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

They're building up Goldust as if he was a 10 time world champ.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

AJ was great on commentary there especially saying about Jerry liking them young haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ just destroyed Lawler.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ChristianMB1 said:


> RYBACK SEGMENT PLEASE, HASN'T BEEN ONE IN LIKE 2 WEEKS :/


no 
just no


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, AJ just owned Lawler 

Natalya has to bring her A-game on Sunday if she's to win the Divas title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ has to go over at the PPV.

She is on fire right now


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why wont they show the clip where Jerry Lawler calls Goldust a ******


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jerry Lawler should just go home. He got exposed and he knows it. 

AMBER we need your weave-pulling GIF for Lawler.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Clem said:


> Commentators are pissing me off, let the GOAT talk. Idiots.


Especially JBL, he's a broken record. "IT'S A FAMILY SHOW, IT'S A FAMILY SHOW, IT'S A FAMILY SHOW" is all I'm hearing him say.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> They're building up Goldust as if he was a 10 time world champ.


Goldust was a pretty major player in the WWE in my opinion. No, he never reached main event status but he's probably one of the most recognizable WWE stars of all time.

And this is probably more about pushing Rhodes to a higher level upon his eventual return.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

About time somebody put Lawler in his place for those pedo remarks.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

like the past 4 episodes this raw has been very dull so far
i think the wwe is losing its momentum again


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

etta411 said:


> AJ lee now Kendrick Lamar ay


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I know and totally realize that AJ has to be allied with SOMEONE so she doesn't get gangraped... but pick some better bitches.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Zombie Lawler got owned pretty hard. He's been dead weight(no pun intended) for years.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ has to go over at the PPV.
> 
> She is on fire right now


There's nothing else going on in the division, but with the show coming back and them needing footage it wouldn't surprise me if they took it off her.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

No Big Guy, no fun


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So.... Brie and Natayla are friends now..
> 
> That's what I hate about the diva's division. You can be heel or face no any given week.


Actually, I prefer shades of gray characters. The whole "faces only need to stick with faces" and "heels only stick with heels" is ridiculous and not usually how life is. I'm a good person but I know some shady ass bitches that I might hang out with from time to time. Some of them happen to be family members...but that's neither here or there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Show going great? Crowd excited? Bring out the Divas so the crickets can be heard. 

Seriously, rename the title to pissbreak/snackbreak title.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't wait for a Bella to win the title and have awesome commentary segments.

"Look at all those malnutured bitches, Nikki"

"Haha, good one, Brie"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

And of course the video package only showed highlights of Goldust from the 2000s. When his prime was 95-99.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aj went in on Jerry. She's droppin' pipebombs all day, erry day!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This Raw needs the BIG GUY


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Has everyone forgot that apart from a 2 year period he pretty much sucks?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This has been good show overall, despite some dead spots.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This fucking guy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Truth :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why they let this krispy kreme mofo still come out???


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Toronto please boo this man.

Cheers for Del Rio though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell naw. 
I thought he wasn't allowed in Canada?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL, don't say "wassup".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Truth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Del Boringo

Cant ven get a reaction with this great crowd

WWE cant you see he sucks


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Every time I see R-truth I think about when he was "blown" out of his shoes. :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol, Lawler's comeback was you're a bit too ugly for me as well.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like I finally found the piss break match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this a "No Pop" stip match?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait, ADR has the WHC?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Goldust was a pretty major player in the WWE in my opinion. No, he never reached main event status but he's probably one of the most recognizable WWE stars of all time.
> 
> And this is probably more about pushing Rhodes to a higher level upon his eventual return.


I know I was just pointing out that who ever puts those video packages together does a great job.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

No cheers, no boos


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Piss break time


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Another pointless match for the WHC, they should just unify the world titles already.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why do we need ADR on RAW? He's a Smackdown guy. Especially when it's in a basic squash match. Nobody cares and they could actually have a storyline or something for the midcarders instead.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Del Rio :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Groggy voice lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh lord. Alberto Del Rio.

*Switches to Monday Night Football*


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

wwe r spoiling us, first a divas match, now del riooo!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Awful promo from RVD.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHA

Del Rio literally got no reaction


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Couldn't give a single fuck about this match. Back to football.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Get this two off my screen...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao RVD's face before the promo started.

Never cut promos Rob.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RVD returns with his "Dude" vocabulary? Ugh...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Basic Bitch Champion of the World.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

5 star promo right there.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

RTRUTH! Kick this guy's ass! Can someone take the title off of ADR now? The crowd is dead for him.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Jerry Lawler should just go home. He got exposed and he knows it.
> 
> AMBER we need your weave-pulling GIF for Lawler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This fuck RVD blazed like a motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RVD looked stoned there, lol.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

WTF is up with RVD's voice? :damn


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What a boring 10 second promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What are the chances that RVD was high as fuck when he cut that promo?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion's sig is my expression when Del Rio is on TV


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a promo, dude.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

On a scale from 1 to high as fuck, how high was RVD in that taped promo?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good crowd night. What does Del Rio get? Crickets as usual. :lol

Del Rio vs Truth is about as interesting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a single fuck given about Del Rio.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Did not pay any attention to that diva's match. Spent the entire time going like this








at AJ going in on Lawler :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought R-truth forgot how to rap


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

RVD sounds like he just stepped out of a hot-box and cut that promo..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

duuuuuudddddeeee........


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RVD cutting an Orton promo there.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

fucking awful promo rvd and a filler match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee on commentary was the only good thing about that Divas match. Nice to see her put the three stooges in their place. 

Ahh, yeah, R-Truth jobbing to ADR and RVD sounding like.he's.reading.cue.cards.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why did they get rid of the Car Entrance for Del Rio? I know it's been a few months but he's the World Champion. Why wouldn't he be the guy with the unique entrance, kayfabe wise?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Even in Toronto, ADR can't get a reaction.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can hear everyone in the USA switching to ESPN..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Del Rio literally got no reaction


Do you have ears?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

A-D-R chants? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the designated Chant-A-Mania match.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Loving the JBL chants.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What's with JBL being super cunty tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> RVD looked stoned there, lol.


*YUP!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


>


:clap:clap


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

JBL chants = nobody gives a fuck about this match. ADR is not over as a heel or a face, coldest world champion in recent history.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

In Toronto, ADR gets JBL chants. What a useless fuck Del Rio is.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Truth trying to get a pop :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

After all the favorable booking in the world Del Rio still comes out to lukewarm reactions. This crowd cares more about the commentary team than the WHC in the ring.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Crowd couldn't give a shit about this match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The crowd doesn't care about the World Champion yet they continue to shove him down our throats.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chanting for the commentators. :lol Bless this crowd. Would love to see Ahh-Troof get a renewed push and score the IC Title.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

when crowds don't care, they chant commentators names.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This fucking thirsty ass crowd...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The crowd gives no fuck about this match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are diva haze chanting this match. lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Absolutely hilarious.... When will it ever end!!??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty said when fans dont get about the match the WHC is in and to stay enterained they make up chants


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SP103 said:


> You can hear everyone in the USA switching to ESPN..


to see how awful RG3 is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> What's with JBL being super cunty tonight


He saw the script for tonight for everything after the first segment.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

It took 30 seconds for them to lose complete control of the crowd. Your WHC, folks


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the new tradition to chant random names during pointless matches.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Gonna be entertaining to see the few Del Rio marks on this forum defend the atrocious reaction Del Rio received.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fuck were they just cheering/freaking out for?

& What are they chanting now? :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf are those Mexican flags on the ring posts always there when Del Rio wrestles? I don't think I've ever noticed them before.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

RVD is the man, dude.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> wah wah wah....if you dont like the show, no one has a fucking gun to your head forcing you to watch. Did you not say you were going back to MNF? No one in this thread will miss you if you switch back to MNF.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Every time the crowd chants for the people at the Audience Table JBL always calls it "Bizarro Land."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Del Rio is definitely rimming someone backstage. Crowd couldn't give less of a fuck if they tried, so why is he WHC?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't blame the crowd for not caring about this random match though I am surprised it's getting a better reaction than the divas tag match lol.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Are they chanting fire sin cara?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And no fucks are given about this match.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SP103 said:


> You can hear everyone in the USA switching to ESPN..


It's 33 to seven.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

RVD chants!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

ADR is the textbook example of WWE putting a title on someone as a prop to try and get them over, instead of the other way around, giving them the title after they're over. ADR is like a 5 time champion now and has never once received a strong reaction for anything he's done.. ridiculous.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

BIG E WINNING said:


> This fucking thirsty ass crowd...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RVD chants, dudes. Totally tubular, bros.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This match brought to you by.... Dat Ziggler burial.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"10 years of friendship" 

Cole's just pulling numbers out of his ass now.*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I like how the ADR fans here aren't even defending their boy. lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> You can hear everyone in the USA switching to ESPN..


Just that? You can hear everyone in Australia switch to watching a kangaroo shit...People in Europe switching to a documentary about cheese...People in Asia switching to the All Rice channel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: UNDERTAKER CHANTS!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Turn to ESPN right NOW to hear the quietest season home opener crowd in NFL history.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Undertaker chants :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> I love the new tradition to chant random names during pointless matches.


It seems to be the new boring


UNDERTAKER


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heh!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This shit is fucking hilarious.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Chanting for the Deadman!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

UNDERTAKER :lol


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

DAT pectoral flexing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

UNDERTAKER WTF? LMAO


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Undertaker Chants :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Undertaker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Undertaker chant :lmao nobody gives a fuck about Del Rio.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol Taker chants. 

"Raucous crowd tonight".


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Undertaker!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, RVD and Truth are really similar...wonder why..could it be a certain herbal substance?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

UNDERTAKER! :lmao

If the gong hits now my head will explode


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Now Undertaker chants!!! :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That one fucking guy clapping at Del Rio's botch :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is ADR even wrestling tonight?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand why this is happening.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

UN-DER-TA-KER!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> I love the new tradition to chant random names during pointless matches.


Me too. Much better than the boring chants or the silence they'd usually get.

:lawler's wondering where his chant is? Awww...


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol @ Undertaker chants.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> What are the chances that RVD was high as fuck when he cut that promo?


A 420% chance


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Undertaker? :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

I'm not a del rio fan at the least. In fact, 99% of my posts are on me saying how dull his character is.

But for f*cks sake, do we always have to make a thread on every city del Rio gets no heat in?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Just ignoring the Undertaker chants
Canada is "Bizarro Land" apparently.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Del Rio had the crowd stunned with that last kick.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol at the Undertaker chants

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why did they ever bring Truth back? This gimmick is exactly the same as K-Kwik 12 years ago. Just worse.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I wonder when WWE Will take the title off of this guy. Hey ain't no Rey Rey or Eddie!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

UNDERTAKER CHANTS! XD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I marked at the Undertaker chant. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ADR can get no heat to save his life.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Sheamus chants :lawler


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RVD chants, dudes. Totally tubular, bros.


Cowabunga!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The crowd couldn't give any less of a fuck about this match. 

An indictment of the boring characters on display.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love for the crowd to chant for the commentators during a Bryan/Punk match just for this thread.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

And again no one gives two shits about ADR.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Why is ADR even wrestling tonight?


To remind people he has a match since no one watches Smackdown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In the ring: ADR. In the crowd: ADD.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WWE will probably just blame R-Truth for the crowd shitting all over that match.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker chants!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DAT Bryan/Orton commercial :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

xdryza said:


> I like how the ADR fans here aren't even defending their boy. lol


why bother. No one is gonna change their mind about him. I'm a fan. All that matters to me.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat Night of Champions promo :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Bryan doesn't get any retaliation on the Coro tonight, my interest is gonna start slipping.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Was that NOC promo the first time they mentioned the word Corporation? They finally admitted it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly, Axel is even better than Del Rio for crowd reactions. Say what you will about Axel, but his matches are never so boring and bad that the crowd starts chanting for everyone who ISN'T in the match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Del Rio must know where Vince buried a body.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I swear they act like Daniel Bryan never won the title at Summerslam when they show ads or do promos, irks me sometimes.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Why did they ever bring Truth back? This gimmick is exactly the same as K-Kwik 12 years ago. Just worse.


*Only without the "dookie" breads. Those were rough times for Mr. Killings.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I still wonder what they were freaking out over after they chanted for Cole.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I'm not a del rio fan at the least. In fact, 99% of my posts are on me saying how dull his character is.
> 
> But for f*cks sake, do we always have to make a thread on every city del Rio gets no heat in?




Well why not? It's fucking annoying how much they push him. Your world champion should be getting big time heat or somewhat of a reaction.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How can they top the last 2 segments? I know....Team Funk having a dance off with Khali...

Please, I'm just kidding, DON'T MAKE THIS HAPPEN.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Can someone with a DVR check if they were chanting "Fire Sin Cara" I heard it right before the RVD chants, my sound on my tv is kinda messed up so I could be hearing it way wrong. The chant didn't get going like the RVD/Taker ones it was barley audible.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL the guy with the "push it" ringtone..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate how bland ADR is. 

He's fucking amazing in-ring and his finisher is legit as fuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Del Rio must know where Vince buried a body.


:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Why is ADR even wrestling tonight?


Its an attempt to cool off the crowd.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> How can they top the last 2 segments? I know....Team Funk having a dance off with Khali...
> 
> Please, I'm just kidding, DON'T MAKE THIS HAPPEN.


If they do, we know who to blame...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

At least this week they put the boring stuff in the middle of the show. Last week the total divas and ADR were in the third hour.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

PTP gettin dat tag team title shot.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Hope Real Americans win.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

PTP better win. They probably will.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Colter da Gawd about shit all over Mexico North. <3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They just ran an ad saying they're returning to Toronto in December.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cesaro with that party cape. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus Zeb, is there no-one you like?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope PTP or The Real Americans win the turmoil.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"One of these teams will become #1 contenders" while a picture of the PTP takes up the ENTIRE FUCKING SCREEN. Tough to guess who'll win that one.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*ZEB!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Even Wyatt who doesn't get big reactions in most cities got a thunderous ovation, at least that's how it seemed to me here, but yeah I didn't hear anyone make noise when Del Rio's music hit around me but we started a good "Undertaker" and "Boring" chant! Were those audible?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

UH OH!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

PTP gonna be champs soon.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Surely the multi team tag match could kick off a PPV??
Logic or lack of.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shield vs. PTP maybe :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Gee, I wonder who will win that pre-show tag match. 8*D


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Del Rio must know where Vince hid a body?...Tito Santana?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if Zeb was involved in the US/Canada storyline in 1997? Oh man, the lolz he would have provided..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

can a Canadian deny or confirm these claims?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro looking heroically kinky again in a stockings and cape combo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha no Swagger. I love it.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Dutch getting dat heat.. he just got more of a reaction that ADR has in his entire career.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I swear the less over The Real Americans get, the more racist Dutch gets.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

...He's back


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Santino?!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He is Canadian JBL ha


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

SANTINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

It's.... it's.... Santino


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Santino??????


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL dat return.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SANTINO :mark: :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus fucking christ. this fucking guy is back. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

IS IT HIM?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck off, Santino.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Was a thread really necessary? He gets a decent reaction, should be bigger with the push he has received though. It doesn't help that every feud he has been in has sucked because there is usually no story at all to them. I almost forget why he is fighting RVD Sunday.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

DAT SANTINO POP


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is one return I'm not marking out for.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Not this tit fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ashur.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Not this goof on my television. :fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a pop!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Santino! I popped.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

He's baaaaaaack!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

& they still chanted "We The People" with him :lmao

Santino :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino is back. Uh oh.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

If Cesaro jobs to Santino :fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lulz I don't think the crowd realizes Santino is from Ontario.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jobbing to Santino? That's pretty low.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy I could have gone and never seen this guy again. Kill him Antonio. Kill him with a million uppercuts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fuck is this shit? Now Cesaro's gonna lose to this clown. :\


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No serious Santino


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

SANTINO!?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SANTINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> "One of these teams will become #1 contenders" while a picture of the PTP takes up the ENTIRE FUCKING SCREEN. Tough to guess who'll win that one.


I noticed that as well. They might as well have put hint hint over the picture of them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SANTINO!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

SANTINO!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Santino "RATINGS" Marella


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Yay.... Santino is back.....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Santino and that powerwalk. :lmao


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

SANTINOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY SOME QUALITY ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cesaro about to lose to Santino :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care. I'll always mark for Santino.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Gadzooks!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> can a Canadian deny or confirm these claims?


You know Canada has sent troops to every conflict the US has been in right?


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't wait for Cesaro to job for Santino. That is why I hate Santino with a passion.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

He's from Canada.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Mississauga Ontario's own Santino Marella


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Santino returns


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Fuck it, I like Santino.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I will never know how or why people find Santino entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love the Santino theme :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Santino!!!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

If Cesaro jobs to Santino....


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Has Santino touched a single weight during his absence? He looks skinny as fuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck the haters. Santino is more entertaining than half the roster.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Cesaro jobbing to Santino? Not this way.....not like this...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Santino


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd rather be in Syria without a gas mask than watch this match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat pop!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Was that a botch?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy I could have gone and never seen this guy again. Kill him Antonio. Kill him with a million uppercuts.


Couldn't have phrased it better myself.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat giant swing. <3



wrestle_champion said:


> Jobbing to Santino? That's pretty low.


What's even more tragic is that Marella's the guy Cesaro beat for his first title.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

A Maple Syrup chant? Lmao!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swing that motherfucker to Mars.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

GIANT SWING SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

CESARO Y'ALL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cesaro did it for the gifs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Haven't seen one of these in years' Just about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

the GOAT swing


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Flawless by Cesaro.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol fucking amazing


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

OKay that's an awesome spot.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn stream stuttering


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HES TRYING TO KILL HIM GUYS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cesaro :lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat big swing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wtf was cesro doing ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat strength.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

bob311 said:


> If Cesaro jobs to Santino....


A sad night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :mrk:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cesaro is a BEAST


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fucking GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CESARO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Giant Swing. Damn. They must be dizzy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy shity.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'king BOSS!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't even know what is happening anymore!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at Cesaro


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone needs to make a gif of that swinging. :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What a great spot :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol I fucking love Cesaro. His look. The Giant swing. All he needs is a handlebar mustache.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOLY SHIT chants! :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I would've enjoyed if he kept swinging him until the show went off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit chant at dat giant swing. Fucking perfect.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the hell happened?!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol they cut off the "Holy shit" chants


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow Cesaro and Santino totally trolling the crowd with that spin.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Come on Cesaro do the UFO!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That big swing was amazing!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I appreciate this bitch because he takes his fuckery seriously which is why it works.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit chant for Cesaro.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Everyone'd be on his dick if he was a heel.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL the cobra is still over :lmao


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Santino :dance


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Swing that motherfucker to Mars.


Would you be adverse to Saturn, instead? Mars is too close.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe they went that long with that spot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck the Cobra.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dead @ Cesaro GOATing. :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

if cesaro jobs to santino I'm necking myself


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

that giant swing was amazing. lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you are witness to the NEW SANTINO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm... why?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

santino wins!!! santino wins!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, they didn't bleep out shit!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Entertaining match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least he didn't win with the fucking Cobra.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hahahaha. 

Cesaro BERRIED...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The fans are really hot for this match. You would think it was a world title WM main event.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm out. Bye WWE. See you in 5 years.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

For the love of God, push Cesaro already!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL DAT SANTINO WIN.*


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK MY LIFE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck this.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another awesome pop for Santino.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

knfai at the way zeb rolled into the ring


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

GOAT match for the lulz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Colter doing a barrel roll into the ring and then flipping his shit was amazing. :lol


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Sigh, Cesaro has such a great match with Bryan a month or 2 back

Now he jobs to Santino.

I guess entertainment for casuals > logic


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Cesaro made this crowd care about that match, Del Rio take note.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

jobbing to a hiptoss

FUCK THIS


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

A little piece of me died inside after Cesaro jobbed to Santino.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I miss santino so I can cope with it having to be cesaro who jobbed


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yo Adrian! I did it!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shot Santino wins! Lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Cesaro


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was awesome. From Santino returning, to Cesaro's giant swing, to Santino winning. Great stuff.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cesaro jobs to Santino.....I can't even


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Zeb's moustache has a life of its own.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> if cesaro jobs to santino I'm necking myself


Santino's from Canada. Of course Cesaro is losing.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino and Cesaro just tore the house down. I'll ignore the fact a top 3 guy in the company jobbed to f'n Santino.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow really?










swaggie couldn't job instead?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Daahh I'm missing my boo!  Of course he does an amazing spot the giant swing the night I'm at work....
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hahaha, Santino beating Cesaro with a Judo hip toss. Too awesome. Let the butthurt flow.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck, Santino is as entertaining as a funeral procession


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha I actually don't mind Santino he is entertaining occasionally


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Who's cereal did Cesaro piss in?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

damn Ryback is bullying all those kids


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're heavily advertizing the Orton/Goldust match, aren't they?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This show keeps getting worse. 

Cesaro beats Ziggler on Superstars, but loses to a returning Santino..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> if cesaro jobs to santino I'm necking myself


Now will that be a bowline knot or sheep knot you'll be using on your noose?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's no doubt, crowds love Santino


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh boy. What was that about?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TAKE THAT!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't even care, that pop for the win was sensational.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Santino gaining some momentum before taking on Undertaker at WM.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Always loved that music.

Zeb :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When SDR and Cesaro do the damn thing, it must be just be a fight that turns into his wang somehow ending up in her puppet. 

I guess Swaggie can't enter the country.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Santino going over Cesaro? Weird match and booking.

Raw is good tv at the moment but it's a pity Ziggler and Cesaro are being made to look like jobbers. They are both worth being higher up the card.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Santino is still wondering what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ah, fuck this show.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think Santino was still with the WWE!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait...

How the hell can you say he jobbed to Santino when he completely destroyed Santino minus one moment?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That Cesaro moment should go to the HOF.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow JBL is boring


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I really love this commercial. The sheer irony of Puffy telling anyone not to be a bully is so funny.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

sorry Puff Daddy , can't stop won't stop bullying


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback segment to follow the BA Star commercial for the lulz.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haven't used this gif in months but Cesaro losing to Santino?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

That swing was fucking amazing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BE A STAR! :ryback


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dammit wwe stop jobbing Cesaro


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM BORK said:


> I'm out. Bye WWE. See you in 5 years.


See u after the commercial

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's Diddy, Daddy, Puffy.. fuck. Keep a fucking name. 

It wasn't Tallica, Then Metallica, Then Tickla, then M'Tallica. *Metallica*.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that wasn't a burial or a job.
They both got their shine.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Santino...


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Yet they push Curtis Axel while Cesaro gets jobbed out by Santino


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> wow really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swagger can't get in the country


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> swaggie couldn't job instead?


I don't think he's allowed to go to Canada due to his weed troubles.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

It's ya boy Sean "Diddy" Combs.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cesaro did a giant swing in Chikara that had 100 revolutions. The crowd was counting outloud. Dude is BEAST!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So we all know Golddust is going to loose tonight right?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*It's a shame, they really should let us know that Goldust is wrestling tonight.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Cesaro > everything


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Say what you will about Santino, but he's more over than Del Rio could ever dream of.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Cody Rhodes will portray goldust in the ring

Real goldust to emerge later for the finish


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Ugh, I wish Santino would stay out of the ring and just do comedy stuff.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

stop complaining about Cesaro "jobbing" this doesnt hurt him in the slightest, first of all this is a half-comedy match and Santino's return, so of course they're going to have him win to please the crowd. He also basically stole the victory as Cesaro kicked out right after the 3 count and got up unhurt. not every loss hurts somebody, this is a meaningless feel-good match for the crowd..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that was fun. Although Santino got the win, nobody will remember that. Cesaro fucking destroyed him.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

ColtofPersonality said:


> *Santino's from Canada*. Of course Cesaro is losing.


I did not know that. Calabria, Italy throws one off a little bit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys are so miserable rather than just enjoy the show. The remote is your friend if it's THAT bad.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CM BORK said:


> I'm out. Bye WWE. See you in 5 years.


Alright. See you next Monday then.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arcade said:


> I don't think he's allowed to go to Canada do to his weed troubles.


This is why we love you Canada. Except Montreal. You french wanna-be fucks.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

WHY IS SWAGGER NOT JOBBING. Cesaro is the best wrestler in the damn company.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol at people crying over Cesaro, as if he wasn't already a fucking jobber.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tobit said:


> Cesaro made this crowd care about that match, Del Rio take note.


Cesaro is a beast someone will take note soon enough and push the man.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Santino is awesome, who cares if he beats Cesaro he jobs to everyone anyways. You need at least one comedy guy, and Santino can be entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sad they are not really advancing too many PPV patches, a bunch of filler matches. Right before a PPV


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The High King said:


> Cody Rhodes will portray goldust in the ring
> 
> Real goldust to emerge later for the finish


The height difference is obvious


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



THANOS said:


> *Even Wyatt who doesn't get big reactions in most cities got a thunderous ovation*, at least that's how it seemed to me here, but yeah I didn't hear anyone make noise when Del Rio's music hit around me but we started a good "Undertaker" and "Boring" chant! Were those audible?


So where the heck are the "Wyatt doesn't get any reaction" threads lol.

But yeah we definitely heard the Taker chants.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhh finally Damien Sandow to class up this place.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

CM BORK said:


> WHY IS SWAGGER NOT JOBBING. Cesaro is the best wrestler in the damn company.



Damn that five years went by quick.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Santino got a bigger reaction than Del Rio :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The future WHC gets a jobber entrance too, WTF?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

The GOAT Damien Sandow :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow! Time to lose for the umpteenth time regardless of him being Mr. MITB. :\


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Time to make your future WHC gain some momentum by jobbing him nonstop.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



THANOS said:


> Even Wyatt who doesn't get big reactions in most cities got a thunderous ovation, at least that's how it seemed to me here, but yeah I didn't hear anyone make noise when Del Rio's music hit around me but we started a good "Undertaker" and "Boring" chant! Were those audible?


I heard Undertaker chants. (Y)

It's funny that people don't give a fuck about Del Rio match so they chant random things.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh wait..the ppv is this week. What the fuck is on this ppv?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Look at Sandow, glancing at the camera like 3 times, waiting to be told he can start his promo.

JOBBERRRR


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SP103 said:


> This is why we love you Canada. Except Montreal. You french wanna-be fucks.


We love you too!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh for christ sake, don't job Sandow to The Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More just because matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

weProtectUs said:


> It's ya boy Sean "Diddy" Combs.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Miz markout kids.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Haters wanted' but you're a face


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

SP103 said:


> He's Diddy, Daddy, Puffy.. fuck. Keep a fucking name.
> 
> It wasn't Tallica, Then Metallica, Then Tickla, then M'Tallica. *Metallica*.


 

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandow with a jobber entrance?! Is this burial night?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> This is why we love you Canada. Except Montreal. You french wanna-be fucks.


Without Montreal, we'd have no poutine. We can't have that.


Break a leg, Miz. I really mean that.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WWE with all their RICHLY ESTABLISHED CHARACTERS!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

It's already felt like three hours.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz always walking as if he got a stick up his butt.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

I just learned something new. Pop wise in Canada....Miz is white Dorito.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Welp, Miz is out here to fill our cunt quota.*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Incoming clean loss for Sandow
Dat deadly Figure 4


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Miz looks like such a cunt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yikes that bitch with the sixhead is not impressed.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Please, bury the Miz...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2J Problem said:


> Lol at people crying over Cesaro, as if he wasn't already a fucking jobber.


Its because its a joke the WWE pushes no talents like Miz, Del Rio, Curtis Axel when guys like Ziggler, Cesero and Sandow all great talents are being jobbed out.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the fuck is Miz still employed?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

First Cesaro and now Sandow. This is 'Good for Business', huh?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Everybody getting jobber entrances tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Fandago?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Miz match. Tough way to end the second hour.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> I did not know that. Calabria, Italy throws one off a little bit.


He's from Mississauga, which is a suburb of Toronto (literally 30 minutes away from the arena they're in right now).


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Oh for christ sake, don't job Sandow to The Miz.


It's been booked.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

The Miz.....the fuck man, piss break


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bless anyone who still has the sheer, fuck-off stubborness to still think Miz is worthwhile.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"The champ John Cena"

Da fuck, JBL?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why would he still handcuff it, Cody is "fired".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's Go Sandow chants. <3

Shame they'll be in vain.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I marked for Santino. Missed him.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Most of my Sandow-feelings come from feeling sorry for him because he spent something like nine years in and around the developmental system. I have no fucks to give about his wrestling or anything, but do your thing gurl.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Let's go Sandow chants!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gambit said:


> Swagger can't get in the country





Arcade said:


> I don't think he's allowed to go to Canada do to his weed troubles.


OK, then they could've had any member of 3mb or Fandango. Cesaro stays eating pins :jose


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Cesaro > everything


Yeah that job didn't hurt him at all. When you tear down the house with Santino after they just shit on two matches you're the man.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Miz's shrug face. :lol


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Why has Sandow constantly been losing? What sort of booking is this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see the Figure 77 Struggle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow wearing black tights tonite. Interesting.

:sandow


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Still reeling from that giant swing....GAWD


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Miz is just so unlikable.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Oh wait..the ppv is this week. What the fuck is on this ppv?


Titles. Belts. Wrestlers. Entertainers. Corporation and uh...

I think they forgot to put storylines. *But that's minor, I think.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm watching Sandow tap in a few minutes, aren't I?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandow will tap out to a badly applied figure four leg lock.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its pretty sad they are not really advancing too many PPV patches, a bunch of filler matches. Right before a PPV


Its a filler ppv.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> WHY IS SWAGGER NOT JOBBING. Cesaro is the best wrestler in the damn company.


Damn, 5 years aint what it use to be.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because its a joke the WWE pushes no talents like Miz, Del Rio, Curtis Axel when guys like Ziggler, Cesero and Sandow all great talents are being jobbed out.


When was the last time Miz was pushed?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers for Sandow, boo's for Miz. Good on ya, Toronto.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Sandow getting chants!

and Cesaro tore it up out there, as expected.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz walks down to the ring like he's got a Kendo stick up his ass.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is Heyman's doctor fighting The Miz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem boos. Got damn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Bless anyone who still has the sheer, fuck-off stubborness to still think Miz is worthwhile.


Thanks for that blessing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A rare chance you get to see Miz in a ring with a talent worse than himself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Randy Savage chant. :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> Miz is such a cunt.


Fixed.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate you, Miz,

That's all.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Who gets a louder pop? Del Rio or Miz? Fire them both already.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did Sandow give them the finger?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2J chants


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The most complicated named move in WWE is the only one Cole calls consistently.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Elbow of disdain is going to be the People's Elbow in 2 years time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chanting for Jericho. Despite being from Winnipeg and born in New York.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BLEACH said:


> Damn, 5 years aint what it use to be.


:lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't hate Miz. In fact, Miz was awesome during the first story feud between Cena/Rock. Hell he saved that feud from being boring.

*But I can't understand how the f*ck this guy was handed down the Figure Four Leglock.* Like, holy shit, he WISHED he had a fourth of the charisma Flair had.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

What's with the Y2J chants?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> A rare chance you get to see Miz in a ring with a talent worse than himself.


Ha, you're funny.


I HEARD A Y2J CHANT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I hope they chant Benoit just for the hell of it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FUCK YEAH, FANDANGO! <3


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because its a joke the WWE pushes no talents like Miz, Del Rio, Curtis Axel when guys like Ziggler, Cesero and Sandow all great talents are being jobbed out.


People should be used to it by now.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All these fucks not being given by the crowd.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Fandango pop


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Nostalgia said:


> I heard Undertaker chants. (Y)
> 
> It's funny that people don't give a fuck about Del Rio match so they chant random things.


Remember that Sheamus and Orton match after mania?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of cunts...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat Fandango pop


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

SAVE US FANDANGO! YES!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat pop for Fandango though.

Best singing of the song since the night after Mania.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat skirt on Summer RAE


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fandango's here to save Christmas and win the olympics.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DAT POP for Fandango :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> A rare chance you get to see Miz in a ring with a talent worse than himself.


Assuming you're referring to the referee. lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The cumshot pants make it a 2nd week for Fandango...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow actually won a match? Can't be real!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sandow got a win!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandow wins!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Y2J? :lol

Fandango's music hits and Miz looks into the crowd like "Fuck my life."


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OMG GOD SANDOW WON A FUCKING MATCH!!!


IT IS A MIRCALE


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The GOAT is here!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll admit I like Fandango as long as he's feuding with Miz.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you Fandango! :clap:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

God damn, Summer Rae...yummy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Summer Rae :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Sandow won a match lol


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes!

Doesn't matter, Sandow wins.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fandango is the biggest babyface in this segment


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Canada still proving they're the douchiest wrestling fans in the world.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Everytime I see The Miz, I just think fpalm "this guy headlined a WrestleMania". I don't know how anyone watched WWE during that time.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT FUCKING POP.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Sandow got a win?

I feel like they just threw Fandango out there tonight for the crowd reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We don't have to see Miz struggle with the Figure Four. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ugh. This Fandango distraction shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only way Sandow can win a match...

Please let this lead to Maryse returning.


And this bitch probably can't get up. She tore a hammy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandowed winning was an afterthought! :lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandow wins a match and not a single soul cares.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sandow wins a match but where are the fucks to be given?

100% here for Fandango and Queen Summer though.



Mister Hands said:


> Bless anyone who still has the sheer, fuck-off stubborness to still think Miz is worthwhile.


I marked so hard for this silly bugger during his top heel run. I refuse to admit I was wrong. I REFUSE

please start being good at something Miz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus Christ. They have rendered Fandango worthless. 

This is a Wrestling cliche that has really been bugging me. Why does theme music cause a distraction anymore? Shouldn't they know by now to keep their focus on the match?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A pop for Renée!


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Summer rae lookin like cotton candy.. ill have a bite of that!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Renee and GOATdust. :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What a pop for Goldie!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Goldust

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

BLOCKDUST


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oddly enough, Fandango would actually fit having the Figure Four Leglock than Miz.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What the fuck is that thing on top of Renee's head?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I heard DAT POP for Renee. :renee


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Goldust looks skinny, or at least skinnier.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wish Goldust would do that stutter thing


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OH LAWD RENEE :mark:

Goldust :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Think of all that twitter pussy Goldust is gonna have after tonight.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was hoping Fandango would come out at some point for the crowd reaction


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Goldusttttt


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THAT POP FOR RENEE YOUNG.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Goldie :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

These FEELS, Goldust. Stahp!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how they will make him loose?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Didn't Orton cause Goldust's stuttering 10 years ago? :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That's not cool!

:carlito


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Renee's here. Miz can Paquette in.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldust's eyes looks like a basset hound


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Goldust's still not as fat as he was in TNA :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would mark out if Goldust's Tourette's kicked in and he called Triple Haitch a dic-dic-dic-dic-dictator like he did with Bischoff.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Goldust eyes look red


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Renee is just so nice.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Goldust looking tired


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH...bout to snatch another wig.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice promo by goldust

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

remember when hhh dressed up as golddust and shot kane in the face.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Duby duby e


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Goldust means business:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Douchebag Hunter :HHH2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips cant even let Goldy speak..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2J Problem said:


> Goldust's still not as fat as he was in Tna :lol


black rain!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Somebody send for the man...that Renee bitch is corpsing like a mother fucker.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Trips didn't get the memo, Cody ain't married yet.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Didn't Orton cause Goldust's stuttering 10 years ago? :lol


I forgot about that. Ahh memories:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hypno said:


> Think of all that twitter pussy Goldust is gonna have after tonight.


Then he'll block them all afterwards.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Renee is so yummy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Great promo by goldust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Goldust looking tired


He's sucked alot of dick over the years.

*kayfabe style*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Goldust time :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> Everytime I see The Miz, I just think fpalm "this guy headlined a WrestleMania". I don't know how anyone watched WWE during that time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan/Ambrose MAIN EVENTING.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait, this isn't the main event?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So if that natch is next, what is the main event?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought Goldust V Orton was the Main Event.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Goldust obviously missing his wig, Henry's at it again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everybody can now stop bitching about Goldust main eventing!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton hasn't main evented a Raw since he has been champion :lol 

Should be a good lil match though


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Renee Young seemed infatuated with Trips in that interview.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Goldie smoking dat rvd cigarrettes.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The McMahon/Rhodes side feud is awesome! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> So if that natch is next, what is the main event?


Bryan/Ambrose


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Swamps said:


> Goldust eyes look red


Must be the makeup.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dustin?

Can Triple H stop using real names already? I love this story but I don't want to heat wrestlers real names used for no good reason.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goldust needs the wig and classic facepaint. Not this Darth Maul facepaint he has been using for the past 10 years.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder how they will make him loose?


stretches, bruh


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So Big Show heel turn #23234234 to close the show?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> Wait, this isn't the main event?


It's like Punk was champ. The _real_ face of the company gets the main event.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Trips cant even let Goldy speak..


Didn't you get the memo? This is HHH's show, he's just letting everyone else get time out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

We saw Bryan vs Shield crap like 67747 times .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> Wait, this isn't the main event?


of course not, Daniel Bryan vs Ambrose is


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

So if Daniel vs Ambrose is the main event, well, we all know the ending.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> Orton hasn't main evented a Raw since he has been champion :lol


He's being "Punk'd" :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Will watch the Goldust match then that is me. 3 hours is just too long for me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust Vs Orton will happen at 22:20 EST... Just so they can try to steal viewers from the start of Houston Vs. San Diego..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Somebody send for the man...that Renee bitch is corpsing like a mother fucker.


haha I know, she does it all the time.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

OP messed up; his name is "Alberto No Heato", actually.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Dustin?
> 
> Can Triple H stop using real names already? I love this story but I don't want to heat wrestlers real names used for no good reason.


Gonna laugh when someone replies "Paul?"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Cynical Heel said:


> So if Daniel vs Ambrose is the main event, well, we all know the ending.


yeah daniel bryan will go over since he is getting screwed over at the PPV.

Unless HHH really wants to make DB look bad then he will lose tonight and lose at the PPV


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This whole Rhodes feud is great, should get a good pop when he comes back.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



SoupBro said:


> Remember that Sheamus and Orton match after mania?


Yeah. The crowd didn't care for them then, but the difference is crowds don't give a fuck about Del Rio pretty much every week. 

Great crowd tonight, and Del Rio barely got any reaction, he didn't get a ''decent'' reaction at all.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> We saw Bryan vs Shield crap like 67747 times .


It draws. And since Bryan keeps getting the main event WWE must think he's the one doing all the drawing. :yes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Didn't you get the memo? This is HHH's show, he's just letting everyone else get time out of the goodness of his heart.


Good answer. :HHH2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Epic silence for Orton!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> So if that natch is next, what is the main event?


Bryan vs Ambrose. Big Show helps Bryan take down the Shield so Bryan gets the upper-hand heading into the PPV so he can lose while Big Show fights The Shield or Triple H maybe.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Cynical Heel said:


> So if Daniel vs Ambrose is the main event, well, we all know the ending.


No Bryan will come out on top just to sucker people into buying the ppv.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A tepid reaction for Randall for the first time in years? Well played, Canada.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I really tried to like her but Renee is terrible. I think watching her host the rivalries documentary ruined any chance she had left.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY FOR GOLDUST'S ENTRANCE.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm ready


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Is that no reaction for Orton or am I not hearing things?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crickets :lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow, the boos are deafening here in Toronto....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> So Big Show heel turn #23234234 to close the show?


I hope not.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Not even the usual fangirls screaming


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Epic silence for Orton!


Epic pop incoming for Goldie.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! GO TEAM GOLDIE!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

DAT reaction for the face of the WWE.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldust entrance :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

finalnight said:


> No Bryan will come out on top just to sucker people into buying the ppv.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah i can see Edge coming back and helping in some kind of way. I dont see him winning at NOC at all though. It will be great seeing him come out on top after countless Raws and SDs of him getting his ass kicked to end shows.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I just heard a moth fly by.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Shattered memories productions :markout


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark: It's time :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goldust!!!!!


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

GOLDUST!! :mark:


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

haha... silence.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol he was at royal rumble.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, they actually acknowledged that Goldie won the U.S. Title. Granted, it was in WCW, but still a nice gesture of putting him over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Golddust!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Been a long time since we've seen this entrance"

Didn't we see it at the Rumble?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bizarre? It's beautiful, Michael.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOLDUST 1996 STYLE BITCHES :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

3 years? Damn, thought it had only been a year or so.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That entrance is still motherfucking epic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

watch everyone start saying that his return is ruined because he got no pyro


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So...my prediction for this match.

Goldust loses

Cody comes back after his wedding as a heel. Blames his brother for losing and forcing him to turn his back on the family.

Cody vs Goldust at WM 30. Book that shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Goldust used to hump that rope better than Chola Sky ever could.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Goldust's music sounds a little like Kane's previous theme.

Awesome entrance btw!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

holy shit i love goldust


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fucking Triple H is just the greatest thing about this show and this angle since this 'Best For Business' thing started. Heeling like nobody's fucking business.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No squash match please


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder how out of shape Goldust is now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton better go over here.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:IM SO FUCKINNG EXCITED


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Goldust's entrance always seems like its in slow motion... it's so strange...


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Randy is getting the reaction he deserves


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Well he got a bigger reaction than Orton. 

But even if Del Rio came out to thunderous boos, people will continue to call him the unover no heato. That's just part of his image in this forum unfortunately.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> So...my prediction for this match.
> 
> Goldust loses
> 
> ...


Or DB will cost Orton the match.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Jim Johnston should be in the Hall of Fame for Goldust's theme alone.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Entrance


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Goldust looks like he's in great shape.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What was that black crap that fell out of his robe?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

golddust is in great shape.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

YES chants when Goldust hits :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


>


I miss this.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAT SAPPHIRE REFERENCE.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh great idea here WWE-Orton has to carry a match. 

He can carry two wellness strikes ok...but wrestling...err..?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I miss old school Goldust. Never thought I would say that, but his character was awesome. Remember him LEGIT getting to Scott Hall. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JBL, the guy who is CONSTANTLY referencing historical figures and irrelevant athletes, is going on about how people don't even know who Crockett is? On a wrestling show?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking great in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SZilla said:


> Goldust's entrance always seems like its in slow motion... it's so strange...


its the soap opera effect


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Attitude Era guys punch 100000x better than the guys today. It isn't even close. AE brawling baby.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You still got it chant. You damn right, Canada!


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

>Chanting yes at Goldust.

Canada go home, your drunk.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Goldust in a ring. I feel like I'm 12 again. This is awesome.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This crowd is hot!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate 'you still got it' chants


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

rjsbx1 said:


> *DAT SAPPHIRE REFERENCE.*


She's Cody's mother.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You Still Got It" chant.

I believe he never lost it..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goldust definitely still got it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YOU STILL GOT IT MOTHERFUCKER :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"You still got it" :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Geeze Goldust certainly isn't interested in taking this match slow. Love how WWE abruptly ended the "You still got it" chants


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That outfit must be so hot. wonder what its made of.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

"You screwed Bryan." Finally something to replace "You screwed Bret?"

Nevermind. Miss heard the chant.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

You still got it!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

the last deserving "You still got it" chant was for Ricky Steamboat who fucking HAD IT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I miss old school Goldust. Never thought I would say that, but his character was awesome. Remember him LEGIT getting to Scott Hall. :lol


*I HATED THAT!!!!!* lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving this match.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

SZilla said:


> Goldust's entrance always seems like its in slow motion... it's so strange...


the cameras are at a lower frame rate capture or something


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Man...Chioda looks naked without his black sweat-band.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> I wonder how out of shape Goldust is now


He's actually been in great shape the last 2-3 years. He looks as healthy as he did during his WWF days.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Despite being the champion Orton has been overshadowed this whole angle. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised this isn't a SQUASH match.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I will mark like a motherfucker if Goldust gropes Orton


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Goldy, that is going to get you DQ'd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A jackknife pin and now an Oklahoma roll. Goldie with dat cruiserweight swag.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DAT HEAT


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dammit, I was looking forward to seeing Shattered Dreams. :lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

With this crowd they should have teased an Edge punt kick leading to a Bryan save. If this show ends with ANOTHER beat down...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

henrymark said:


> Despite being the champion Orton has been overshadowed this whole angle. :lmao


Triple H is the champion, Randy Orton is just holding it for him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Very good old school NWA match going on right now. Watch and learn, y'all.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Goldust has always been very underrated in the ring. He's no Bret Hart but deserves more credit for his ringwork.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

waiting for DAT PUNT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great so far... the atmosphere makes this match even better!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dustin looks good out there it's refreshing to see someone work who's not programed by the current style.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pleasantly surprised this isn't a SQUASH match.


I'm glad it isn't.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Weird to hear Randy Orton being referred as a veteran. Time has passed by fast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GTA V :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This match is fucking great so far.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

amazing match so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Goldust has always been very underrated in the ring. He's no Bret Hart but deserves more credit for his ringwork.


He was OK back in the day, but he really stepped his game up during his most recent run in the WWE. Couple that with him also getting back into shape around the same time and showed why he's still a boss.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

GTA Advert :moyes1


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Weird to hear Randy Orton being referred as a veteran. Time has passed by fast.


plus he's still only 33!


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

cole "there's a reason hes champion" LOL!


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

GRAND THEFT AUTO 5 (V)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

BrokenWater said:


> Well he got a bigger reaction than Orton.
> 
> But even if Del Rio came out to thunderous boos, people will continue to call him the unover no heato. That's just part of his image in this forum unfortunately.




No he didn't :lmao fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I feel for anyone within a meter of Goldust when he gets out of that hot, funky ass suit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the ol rake to the back


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Alberto Del Rio wouldn't even be able to get heat in hell.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

To those that don't know how good Goldust was at his gimmick...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton is such a good heel in the ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Goldust and Vader present The Wrestling Weekend Punching Workshop: "Everyone needs to be as good as us at this."


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Very good old school NWA match going on right now. Watch and learn, y'all.


Yeah, Dustin cut his teeth working some of the best guys ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SZilla said:


> To those that don't know how good Goldust was at his gimmick...


*UGH!!!!!!!!!!*

:lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Goldust seems to be in good shape just like his last run. Don't see why they don't bring him back full time if he can still go. Having an entertaining guy with his exp on the roster is nothing but a good idea.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

This forum laughs, but the reailty is that Vince will keep ADR winning titles until he is over, meanwhile Ziggler return to his jobber spot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I feel for anyone within a meter of Goldust when he gets out of that hot, funky ass suit.


:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

His facepaint is going off


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The paint's fading. D:

LET'S GO GOLDUST!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

yawn


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The paint is gone .


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Attitude Era guys punch 100000x better than the guys today. It isn't even close. AE brawling baby.


Dustin is an old school WCW guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DAT DUSTIN RHODES BULLDOG!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Arcade said:


> Weird to hear Randy Orton being referred as a veteran. Time has passed by fast.


But but but but he is the future :HHH


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck what the haters in here are saying about Goldsust in a match in 2013....He's still got it, and knows how to work the crowd like a boss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

matches are always so much better when the crowd is into it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> His facepaint is going off


That happens to everyone that wears facepaint.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL sucking HHHs arse calling Goldust 'Dustin Rhodes' constantly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Match is rolling along much better then I expected.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match so far.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to see these fucks know how important MOMENTUM is heading into a PPV. Unfortunately it's only addressed on air and in regards to Randy. He's my boy but fuck, they could benefit from remembering the value of momentum for everyone else.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet bulldog Dustin is out working 80% of the roster.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Golddust is better in the ring than most of the current roster.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*There's a special place in my heart for Goldust punches.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *There's a special place in my heart for Goldust punches.*


Everybody in the AE knew how to punch


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Orton with the Yes


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton GOATing :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CROSS RHODES!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was very close with the Cross Rhodes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cross Rhodes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit a Cross Rhodes! :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol holy shit i just marked a little


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Crossroads was just used an hour ago by Fatty Wyatt.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck you guys. THIS is a wrestling match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate Orton's rope ddt more and more everytime i see it. The guy just steps out on the apron and takes it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Great match :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The win!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RKO bitches! 

Thank God Orton went over. Fun match!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wwe playing with my emotions man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love how Randy stares at them for a bit before moving in for the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrific match.

Goldust can still go.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ballgame boys & girls. Randy channeling that Hunter heat. :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I enjoyed that. bama


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great match. Now it's punt time!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a waste of a match, DB did not even try to interfer.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Bryan is a terrible face to not help.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have been a run in/.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

& Orton still gets cheered after being booed throughout the match :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty great match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol @ GOATdust taking Orton to the limit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Good match Dustin should stick around and teach some of these young guys a thing or two.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Great match!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good match. 

:ti @ the crowd going dead the minute Orton gets the 3.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If Bryan/Ambrose wasn't next, that would've been a great ME worthy match.*


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Goldust vs. Orton was great because of the crowd. We all knew he wasn't going to win, and he did get really winded near the end justifiably, but it was a great match.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Miz never gets a reaction either.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn solid match from both. Very surprised by Goldust.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Good match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it only took 1 RKO


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why is bryan not helping


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A bit perplexed as to why Randall stopped for half a second after hitting the RKO instead of immediately going for the pin. Dat WWE video game logic.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowd made that match. Good stuff.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So is Dusty up next week then?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cody/goldust feud now? Cody claims he didn't need Dustin's help and Dustin wasn't good enough to win :mark


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

kimino said:


> This forum laughs, but the reailty is that Vince will keep ADR winning titles until he is over, meanwhile Ziggler return to his jobber spot




What does Ziggler have to do with this thread? Stop trying to create bullshit.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Goldust put on a batter match than half the roster.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HERE COMES THE AMERICAN DREAM, DUSTY RHODES


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Bryan is a terrible face to not help.


It's supposed to be a fair fight....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Quality delivery, Rand.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

"You're dream has been shattered."


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cody/goldust feud now? Cody claims he didn't need Dustin's help and Dustin wasn't good enough to win :mark


Didn't they do that storyline once?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Really wish Orton would say "Chalk another one up for the Legend Killer"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great match. A match doesn't have to be filled with technical fast paced chain wrestling for it to be it a good match.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Canada just don't care about Orton, do they? That promo got nothing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The crowd is quiet..no boos?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty good match, glad it wasn't a squash


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wishing that Orton would say, "...and another one bits the dust."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldust should be a trainer in developmental. The young guys could learn some things from him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What a MATCH.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Best. Promo. Ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead of selling us the FUCKING WWE NETWORK with Pay Per Views they have to show us like we're fucking retards how to order the PPV's. 

Get your shit together.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

And yet another riveting promo from Randy Orton...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't they do that storyline once?


Not sure. There was a two or three year span I didn't watch and that's when Cody was first around


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

A Champion I can believe in. rton2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, I guess there's only one hope for the Rhodes family now...










RANDA ORTAN, YOU THINK YA KNOW ABOUT HARD TIMES? LEMMA TELL YA SOMETHIN! DUSTA RHODES, THA AMERICAN DREAM, HIS SON CODA IS OUTTA A JOB. HIS SON DUSTIN GOT BEATEN IN THA RING LAST WEEK! YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT HARD TIMES, DUSTA RHODES KNOWS HARD TIMES!

I would mark like a motherfucker if this happened.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Getting bored of the close outs to each show being relatively flat... rest of the show is pretty good. But they are relying far too much on "Bad guy stands tall with almost no difference" each week...


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Canadians aren't that nice though, eh? ha ha ha. My daughter goes to school there and I had to write her about the oui oui oui sign and also the fact that they chanted ASS HOLE!

At any rate, Randy Orton is looking a little overcooked today. Did he fall asleep in the tanning bed?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> The crowd is quiet..no boos?


It was a terribly bland promo by Orton. He was better off soaking up the heat of beating Goldust in a good match, but he killed the crowd with his pointless, emotionless promo afterward.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match. Even though he was gassed near the end, Goldie still put in a nice performance. Especially loved him busting out the jackknife pin, Oklahoma roll and the Cross Rhodes.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Take a bow, Dustin :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Blueforce7 said:


> I was wishing that Orton would say, "...and another one bits the dust."


Or ".....and all you are is goldust in the wind."


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

C'mon WWE. Had the chance to bring up the Orton/Dusty feud when he was the Legend Killer.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Turns out a great way to get heel heat with me is to have super lazy writing like "Looks like I shattered your dreams, just like I'll shatter Daniel Bryan's dreams at NOC", then stare into hard camera like you said something clever.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Such a great show tonight! Fantastic match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Getting bored of the close outs to each show being relatively flat... rest of the show is pretty good. But they are relying far too much on "Bad guy stands tall with almost no difference" each week...


Show hasn't finished yet


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Goldust should be a trainer in developmental. The young guys could learn some things from him.


I second this.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, I guess there's only one hope for the Rhodes family now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've only seen an hour of the show so far, but it's been really good.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, I guess there's only one hope for the Rhodes family now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

These weird ass commercials. The fuck is _Black People Meet.com_? :kobe


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hey loser, did you saw Scott Steiner anywhere? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Goldust should be a trainer in developmental. The young guys could learn some things from him.


I think they could learn way more than just some things. Dustin is an old school style veteran, that's who the Fed needs tuning up the young guns.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dust deserves another run.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

With a few dragging spots, another good quality episode of RAW. It's been like that for a good month now.

Awesome.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ole, Ole, Oh no. Oh no.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> These weird ass commercials. The fuck is _Black People Meet.com_? :kobe


Not nearly as funny as Christian Mingle.com


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god i cringe every time these matador commercials come on


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



kimino said:


> This forum laughs, but the reailty is that Vince will keep ADR winning titles until he is over, meanwhile Ziggler return to his jobber spot


Unfortunate but true. ADR's a great example of Vince trying to make the fans like what he wants them to like even when it's obvious that after 2-3 years they'll never care for ADR.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Show hasn't finished yet


Ah... switching between game and this and kept seeing Goldust build up.. figured it was the main event. Poor Orton... champion and not maineventing... my mistake though, unless it ends the same anyway :S


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol @ that Cross Rhodes.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ewww this shitty promo again.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> god i cringe every time these matador commercials come on


^


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol BlackPeopleMeet.com

She's looking for someone ARTICULATE.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

LOLE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3 months tops this gimmick before they give up on it.

Steph, learning a thing or two from her husband.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goldust with dat sad face....awwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

MILF


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please smack that bitch up


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Douchebag Stephaine


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The bitch is here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao Steph...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and Steph being a heel again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Ah... switching between game and this and kept seeing Goldust build up.. figured it was the main event. Poor Orton... champion and not maineventing... my mistake though, unless it ends the same anyway :S


Either Big Show with a new heel turn or him punching HHH is what it looks like atm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Natsuke said:


> I'm not a del rio fan at the least. In fact, 99% of my posts are on me saying how dull his character is.
> 
> But for f*cks sake, do we always have to make a thread on every city del Rio gets no heat in?


According to WWE corporate, WWE does about 320 live events each year.

Yeah, your right, we don't need 320 threads on how Del Rio gets no heat.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Steph the goat troll


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn Steph :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Steph getting her bitch on :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Steph is such a cunt. Hahaha.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> god i cringe every time these matador commercials come on


Every time I see that ad I think we are back in the 80's when they had tag teams like the Killer Bees or the British Bulldogs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Stephanie being a jackass to Goldust.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Stephanie with dat Oscar winning acting :clap :clap :clap


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph is such a hot bitch.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bateman sitting there lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Stephanie's recent heel work. So blunt, insensitive, subtle. Until the end anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Love you, Steph!*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YOU SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Steph the bitch


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, what's wrong with your face?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Douchebag Steph is back


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF is she doing?!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Stephanie making errbody cry


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hey loser promo :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow what a bitch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uh oh. Is Dusty Rhodes gonna to have to slap a bitch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> 3 months tops this gimmick before they give up on it.
> 
> Steph, learning a thing or two from her husband.


I'd give them about as long as The Highlanders had.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nipple H being a total cunt to poor Goldie. A very lovely, MILFy cunt.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao JBL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trolling :lmao
Trolling like a boss :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn Dustin, put your paint back on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least JBL uses the name golddust


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dusty gonna bionic elbow that bitch Steph next week live and in color if you weel!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE in 2013. Grown men will cry every week!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Man those Attitude Era guys are just crying all over Raw these past weeks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried a "slut" chant guys/gals, did you hear it?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawler is wearing a normal t-shirt? Wassup wit dat?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The facepaint is all gone... and lol @ Steph.

In the meanwhile, this is a classic:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That bitch! Cant wait for face to overcome but we have to wait for that moment.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bring back the artist formerly known as goldust


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now Steph is someone I genuinely hate


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

RVD's "numero uno amigo" .......What!!!?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Poor Dustin...

Fucking Steph. Plays a good bitch heel. Trips has taught her well. Just wish her acting wasn't shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone care about this RVD/Lati-no-heat feud... that's what I thought.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I don't care about the World Title feud...at all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AJ needs to go crazy on that bitch's ass


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

NUMERO UNO AMIGO LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from a veteran who could still go to.............RVD


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Not nearly as funny as Christian Mingle.com


Ah hem.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Even Cole found the "Numero Uno Amigo" moniker stupid.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ugh, what's wrong with your face?


Dustin or Steph?


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Poor Goldy 


Steph trolling again


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's the chance RVD actually takes the title Sunday? 5%? 0%?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I tried a "slut" chant guys/gals, did you hear it?


No


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty solid match between Goldust and Orton.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's all revel in watching this fella suffer in comparison to Goldy.

EDIT: Ah. The bold Kurita got there first.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NUMERO UNO AMIGO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Lol BlackPeopleMeet.com
> 
> She's looking for someone ARTICULATE.


Coke dealers can be articulate. Just look at Biggie with dat impressive rhyme scheme and flow. 8*D


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

If this was 15 years ago, Goldust would have kidnapped Stephanie and held her hostage for Cody's contract


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Lawler is wearing a normal t-shirt? Wassup wit dat?


He's going incognito cruising for them youngins.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

See that? THAT's a sympathetic character with a REAL reason to cry. Seriously don't get how people can be defending Big Show's crying sessions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Yeah, I don't care about the World Title feud...at all.


There is a world title feud???


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cardo and that damn Wolfpac looking tshirt :favre


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Supreme Goddess Stephanie ruling supreme.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn too bad Y2J is gone, he always owned Steph with his trash bag hoe comments. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

im not sure what will be worse RVD being WHC or ADR keeping the title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The whole Ricardo being RVD's ring announcer is terrible, RVD never needed anyone to get a reaction for him, unlike Del Rio.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

The more you see Ricardo and RVD together, the stupider it looks, and it looked ridiculous to begin with.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Dustin or Steph?


Goldust.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, I actually wanted to punch Steph in the face there. DAT HEEL STEPH!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> WWE in 2013. Grown men will cry every week!


:batista3


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm starting to think they really are going to let RVD basically play a stoner.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I wanted to slap Stephanie after that thing with Goldust.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I kinda wish Jericho was in this storyline some how cause I wanna have another Jericho/Stephanie Segment just for the lols


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This Raw needs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I tried a "slut" chant guys/gals, did you hear it?


Nope. Only thing I heard was a bitch going in and a lots and lots of crickets in the background.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

cl_theo said:


> See that? THAT's a sympathetic character with a REAL reason to cry. Seriously don't get how people can be defending Big Show's crying sessions.


Big Show is big crybaby. He has been for a while. It's consistent with his character.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Anyone care about this RVD/Lati-no-heat feud... that's what I thought.


Nope.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

stereo73 said:


> The more you see Ricardo and RVD together, the stupider it looks, and it looked ridiculous to begin with.


No one can replace Fonzie daddy.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> This Raw needs


What, and kill the crowd? Why on earth would they do that?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I kinda wish Jericho was in this storyline some how cause I wanna have another Jericho/Stephanie Segment just for the lols



Yes! Jericho would destroyed her and HHH (owning them in dirty jokes) just like the attitude era.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Not the little guy....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao 

how did it take them so long to make this match?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bully Ry time :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Here he is. THE BIG GUY


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*THE BIG GUY!!!!!*


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

THE BIG GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> This Raw needs


Holy shit, fucking good call


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Here he is The Big Guy


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

RYTARD! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Battle of the similar outfits!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, it's THE BIG GUY! Battle of the singlets!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryback trying to claim that outfit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, so now WWE is sports to hype up the dvd sales.

Sweet baby Jesus this is going to be a struggle.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Battle of the airbrushed singlets!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He walks like he's got a brick stuck up his ass.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I like Stephanie McMahon no matter what :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF is on the titntron?!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DA BIG GUY

RVD (Rob Van Dam) vs. RVG (Ryback Van Goldberg)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

RVD's gonna rack up on weed in Detroit, the city can't even afford cops to arrest his ass. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RVD vs. SteroidVD.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go. Battle of the singlet!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The battle of the singlets!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's finally happened, RVD vs Ryberg, the battle of the ring attires


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh great...well that certainly killed the crowd. As I called.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> This Raw needs


I see you're a wizard.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> This Raw needs


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Complete silence. They just killed the crowd.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Battle of the Singlets coming up.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

YES, please don't job him, although he did have a protected entrance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Battle of the Singlets.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

RVD doesn't need Recardo to get over


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

LOOSER


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to go for a piss. 

Appropriate timing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's time for


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mexican Psycho.............


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do bullies walk like that or something?


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

The fact that they advertise Dolph Ziggler by name along with Orton, Punk, Bryan, and before (World Champion) Del Rio and the Shield makes me think that he's still in a pretty good place...

...but then he loses so often.. :ziggler1


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow not even the crickets came out for Del Rio just then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Loser can no longer wear the airbrushed singlet.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Match for DA BIG GUY.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RBD?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Here comes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"You won't be chanting RBD"?

RBD?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RBD :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mexicans are some 1337 motherfuckers, calling people "loosers" and whatnot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

A D R, lol.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think anybody was planning on chanting RBD....


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

....and that's how you literally suck the life out of an arena. :kobe


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Del Rio is getting into Orton territory with these promos. Lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Random 'Shit' there? :lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I hate Del Rio but that promo wasn't bad at all


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, Del Rio tried to steal RVD's chant, one of the most popular chants in history, and STILL no one cared.

Did someone just say "OH SHIT"?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't tell which is which!? It's like identical twins wrestling each other!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Did RVD already botch a kick.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

They should've done this match when they had pretty much the exact same singlet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look people, if you're going to wrestle RVD, get your hands up or he's going to kick you in the face everytime.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS RVD AND RYBACK IN A BATTLE OF THE SINGLETS MATCH! BAH GAWD KING!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I love The Big Guy's walk

Oh and, more skits and less wrestling please Big Guy. Ta.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The big guy saying "shit" out loud :lol:lol:lol


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> "You won't be chanting RBD"?
> 
> RBD?


Random Boner Dilemma ark2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOOPID.
Doesn't having the same airbrush guy create you know, a problem?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

ADR came back to finish the crowd off
Say what you want about him but he is thorough


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Belly to Belly throw? It's a fucking suplex, Cole.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback saying "shit" after getting caught right the mouth with that superkick was some funny shit. Looking forward to seeing that on Botchamania.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryback can't even apply an Ab stretch correctly


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Goldberg chants, that's the first time the crowd disappointed me tonight.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that supposed to be an abdominal stretch? LOL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stad said:


> RBD?





HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> "You won't be chanting RBD"?
> 
> RBD?





xD7oom said:


> RBD :lmao


That's what he gets for being mexican.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RBD?

I'm not down with really big dicks...just a personal thing..:cena


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Maybe some fucks would've been given about Ryback/RVD, but ADR absolutely destroyed any chance of that happening.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is RVD gassed already?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess no more Ryback bullying segments?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gambit said:


> AJ needs to go crazy on that bitch's ass
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


She'd be a permanent babyface after that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JBL lying his ass off. _"Better than ever."_ :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

RVD may be out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JBL, trying to convince himself RVD isn't a shambling mess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

damn RVD what a bump


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

You missed rvd


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goooooldberg :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Big Guy is an absolute MESS in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What kind of botchfest?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

These Goldberg chants are more played out than HHH saying what's best for business.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ow


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck was that?

LoL @ the geek chanting Goldberg. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THE BIG GUY WITH THE SHATTERED DREAMS


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL @ Goldberg chants.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Goldberg chants get me every time lololololol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Balls to the wall, er pole. And someone please shoot the one lone fucktard that kept chanting "Goldberg".

RYBACK...RUUULLLZZZ!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who the fuck is that "Super Dragon"-wannabe chanter idiot?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy RULES!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wish that "goldberg" moron would shut up


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is sad


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"BIG GUY" "BIG TRAPS" on Rybacks singlet. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so ... why did ryback win


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Somebody please kick that single "Goooooldbeeeerg" asshole in the teeth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What, a heels gets the heat on RVD because RVD hits himself on the guardrail/post? SHOCK.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"The Big Guy" losing by DQ, as always.

Oh, and no way in hell RVD is winning at NOC.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well.....that was a clusterfuck


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've seen Pampers less of a mess than that match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryback bitchifying the #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship on the go home RAW.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

He said "don't mess with the big guy" :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That one guy keeping on with Goldberg chant :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show gonna sit in Michael Coles old box


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Show about to cry in 3..2...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HULK SMASH.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Terminated? Nipple H =/= Sarah Connor.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Redskins game finished, DB time? :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who the hell uses that kind of tv in 2013


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Show gonna cry again?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show destroyed a boob tube


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The World Heavyweight Championship


:ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's right Show, don't touch the pretty.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dammit Show! I gave that as a gift for you. :-(


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

SHOW JUST BROKE THAT TV FROM 1996 !!!!

WHY THE FUCK WAS IT EVEN THERE??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Show just destroyed a 15 year old TV...what rage.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Random 4:3 TV set.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Big Show will make the save this time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

People don't have tube TV's anymore. :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That CRT had no power cord. What is this Family Guy?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf, they fucked up the iron clad contract again. First they said he could only be fired if he didn't perform, now they say he can be fired if he does do something...wtf?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, he broke a 1976 tube tv!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why is there a random 15 year old television just chilling?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

BIG SHOW SMASH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol big show fucked that tv up


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TV willing to take a bump there. Good guy TV.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Big Show getting rid of the last one of those big ass tvs in existance.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Big Show's acting like a 16 year old kid who's been told he can't go to prom.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> What the fuck was that?
> 
> *LoL @ the geek chanting Goldberg. :lol*


Guy was trying REALLY hard.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor Show. I want to give him a hug.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

way to smash a 20 year old tv


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Show just broke the last non flat screen on earth. Heel turn is imminent.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> so ... why did ryback win


He got DQ'd


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Angry Grandpa ?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

that was a DQ in RVD match? What is this 1993 WCW?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

In weeks, we will have the WWE being invaded by domestic violence causing racists.............


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahahhahaha dat tv.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

these goldberg chants lol.... never ceases to amaze me how wrestling fans love ruining wrestling


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol at a tv from the 90s


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit show she said dont touch the shield, so why didnt you punch her? she not part of the shield?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice TV. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Toronto Maple leafs....

hahaha...The 2013 version of the 2004 New York Yankees.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the big box labeled "BACKSTAGE SET" haha


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Melee Player shed a tear when Show smashed that CRT.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So he's just gonna break shit backstage every week?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show should of been doing stuff like that last week instead of crying!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Fandanceboy said:


> ADR came back to finish the crowd off
> Say what you want about him but he is thorough


Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:

1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
2 sticks random Miz match
2 tsps Alberto Del Rio vs R-Truth
1/2 lb. of Ryback prior to the main event

Simmer gently over a filler flame. When brought to a boil, add in a 2nd Del Rio appearance. Lower crowd heat and stir continuously until no one gives a fuck. Serves roughly 14,000 in attendance.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat 90s tv lololol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD and







have zero chemistry despite inhaling the same spray paint.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

That was goldust's tv....it was all he had left.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> SHOW JUST BROKE THAT TV FROM 1996 !!!!
> 
> WHY THE FUCK WAS IT EVEN THERE??!?!?!?!?!?


Cause his career is still in 96


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

To be fair, that TV never had a chance.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bah gawd Show just destroyed the $20 tv


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> JBL lying his ass off. _"Better than ever."_ :lmao


He also said Chris Benoit looked "better than ever" a month before his death even though he started to look completely lifeless in the ring. JBL loves to make shit up like that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Man. If I was a ghost, I control Big Show's fist and just KO Steph. And look at her KOed self saying, I did that because it was best for business......bitch...


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Big Show's acting like a 16 year old kid who's been told he can't go to prom.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

the death of SDTV


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

The tv sold that bump like a champ!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't Big Show go to the Board of Directors?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao That "the big guy" picture is killing me...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:
> 
> 1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
> 2 sticks random Miz match
> ...


Nothing wrong with The Big Guy.


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

So tonight's ending will be the same as it has been for the past month?
Such a stupid storyline. No need to watch Raw til the NFL season is over if it's the same ending tonight.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

I want a tv 4k Show after destroys the tv.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah...Nobody has those TVs anymore...not anyone...not even me...of course not me...

Fuck you all, you and your HIGHDEATH TVs. Maybe I don't wanna see the skin pores open up on someone's body during a match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Which episode of Hoarders did they get that CRT TV from?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:
> 
> 1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
> 2 sticks random Miz match
> ...


True. But at least the crowd was somewhat into the Orton Goldust match. They'll probably get into this upcoming match at the end.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Mark Henry to return during the main event tonight.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> A Melee Player shed a tear when Show smashed that CRT.


The fact that you made this joke got me slightly aroused.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> To be fair, that TV never had a chance.


But it had just 2 days left until retirement!

@Waffelz Yeah, if you take away his bad wrestling, terrible promos, stupid gimmick and the fact that he can't get any heat now...yeah, nothing wrong.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:
> 
> 1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
> 2 sticks random Miz match
> ...


:lmao So fucking true...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Big Show's acting like a 16 year old kid who's been told he can't go to prom.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

T-Viper said:


> that was a DQ in RVD match? What is this 1993 WCW?


Maybe if there were less clean jobs more than two people would be over right now.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edge to make the save.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Show vs Television 76 at WM30


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> Man. If I was a ghost, I control Big Show's fist and just KO Steph. And look at her KOed self saying, I did that because it was best for business......bitch...


lmao read my mind


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought HHH kicked him out? Wtf?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Show is awesome, one of the brighter spots in WWE right now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dean Ambrose partial jobber entrance. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Edge to run in with a chair?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose like a BOSS.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry for the save. Doesn't he still have unfinished business with the shield?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please end this match fast.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hypno said:


> Yeah...Nobody has those TVs anymore...not anyone...not even me...of course not me...
> 
> Fuck you all, you and your HIGHDEATH TVs. Maybe I don't wanna see the skin pores open up on someone's body during a match.


^^^

Mad because Big Show broke his tv.

:lelbron


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ummm so they run a promo saying "For one time only, Edge returns on SD", then they run one seconds later saying "Edge returns to SD this Friday"

Did they suddenly decide it's not a 1 time deal in 30 seconds? Cause dat would be kewl.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Yeah...Nobody has those TVs anymore...not anyone...not even me...of course not me...
> 
> Fuck you all, you and your HIGHDEATH TVs. Maybe I don't wanna see the skin pores open up on someone's body during a match.


So yeah. I've had some BAD moments watching the Bad Girls Club on my 60 inch HDTV. YUCK.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> these goldberg chants lol.... never ceases to amaze me how wrestling fans love ruining wrestling


Yeah, that one goldberg chant really ruined that five star classic unk2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait for the tag team turmoil


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

First of many Raw main events for Ambrose.


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:
> 
> 1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
> 2 sticks random Miz match
> ...




You can give that recipe to Ryback, then he'll be full for the rest of the year with that food.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Recipe for killing a WWE crowd:
> 
> 1 fully thawed turd of a divas match at 9:30
> 2 sticks random Miz match
> ...


LOL
I owe you a rep next time I can rep again that was gold


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hypno said:


> Yeah...Nobody has those TVs anymore...not anyone...not even me...of course not me...
> 
> Fuck you all, you and your HIGHDEATH TVs. Maybe I don't wanna see the skin pores open up on someone's body during a match.


Pffft. I still have a tv like that AND have a VCR hooked up to it that I use on the regular.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Edge with the Jeep Horn run in...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show getting no reaction :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Big Show vs Television 76 at WM30


Hell in a Cell or I ain't buying the PPV.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> True. But at least the crowd was somewhat into the Orton Goldust match. They'll probably get into this upcoming match at the end.


Of course, but that's because that match was great.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus I hate this Big Show theme. The original 1999 theme is so much better. This shit sounds like nickelback.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I so wanted to fuck Stephanie right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of Reign's blackness was about to come out with that fan :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Big show should use a kendo stick. He can hit the shield with it, techinally he wont be touching the shield, the stick will be


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

INCOMING GOAT

:bryan


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

geuss iron clad contracts aint what they use to be.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ambrose mean mugs like a muthaphucka.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if they dont get Ziggler involved, then the build for this US Championship match has been absolute shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DBRY waking the crowd up


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Did the crowd die? that was a weak pop for DB.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Even Bryan didn't get much reaction.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno if I'm just noticing it tonight, but the commentators are literally just repeating everything back to each other. They all have the exact same lines.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Jesus I hate this Big Show theme. The original 1999 theme is so much better. This shit sounds like nickelback.


This. Fucking This.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag Team Turmoil? Nice to see something refreshing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That PPV matchup screen is tight.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Huh!? JBL, Bryan was WWE Champion for 5mins. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that is why Daniel Bryan closes the show


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Jesus I hate this Big Show theme. The original 1999 theme is so much better. This shit sounds like nickelback.


Agreed. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Praying Bryan wins but I don't mind either of them.

GOAT in training Ambrose better showcase his GOATness! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Pffft. I still have a tv like that AND have a VCR hooked up to it that I use on the regular.


*SWAG!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> if they dont get Ziggler involved, then the build for this US Championship match has been absolute shit.


Wait, there's a US Title match on the ppv? Dead serious I didn't know that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Did the crowd die? that was a weak pop for DB.


It was his 2nd time out. The pop he got at the start of the show was pop of the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose Wrestlmania XXXIII main event for the WWE title


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bryan literally can not get more over or he'll fall off the earth.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Where's Big E been lately anyway?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So will this be the 10th show in a row that ends with The Shield & Randy Orton beating up DB?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The same main event in the last 4 months, yeah they're great in the ring but come on..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Jesus I hate this Big Show theme. The original 1999 theme is so much better. This shit sounds like nickelback.


I guess I'm the only one who likes his current theme.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

shan22044 said:


> So yeah. I've had some BAD moments watching the Bad Girls Club on my 60 inch HDTV. YUCK.


I watched a documentary that featured former Oakland Raiders owner Al Davis. That was the most hurrying thing I've ever seen in hd. I watched it shortly after I got the tv to. Made me question if I really wanted hd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, there's a US Title match on the ppv? Dead serious I didn't know that.


I don't think many people know. Fuck, the only match I know that going to be on the card is Bryan v Orton.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Pffft. I still have a tv like that AND have a VCR hooked up to it that I use on the regular.


Let's laugh at the other technological people, freezing framing in mid laugh as the credits roll to synthesized music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> All of Reign's blackness was about to come out with that fan :lmao


*Yeah, WE DON'T PLAY DAT!*
(I didn't even see what happened, lol)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TEHCOCK said:


> geuss iron clad contracts aint what they use to be.


Its probably more like a recycled aluminum contract. Fucking environmentalists. THE MAN HAS A FAMILY!


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

The oui oui oui guy just ripped his sign!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol Lawler confirming his luggage was lost


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It was his 2nd time out. The pop he got at the start of the show was pop of the night.


You and your revisionist Bryan related history. Edge got pop of the night.

Stop it. :kobe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> The same main event in the last 4 months, yeah they're great in the ring but come on..


Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

why do i have a feeling that Big Show will screw over Daniel Bryan at NOCs?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose Wrestlmania XXXIII main event for the WWE title


Uh no. DB vs CM Punk for the title.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dead @ King's luggage getting lost. I was wondering why he was rocking dat corporate shirt.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

At this point, I don't think having him go Corporate will save his ass.

Just let Ricardo kick his ass and be done with it, already!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This match loses all of its fire when there isn't an Ambrose side piece at ringside that he can randomly push down or slap in the face for no reason.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Deans legs were too long.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat botch by Bryan...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Botched Surfboard. 

Ambrose main eventing RAW. :datass :datass :datass


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_That's pride fucking with you. Fuck Pride._


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd are unusually dead, WTF Toronto?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So will this be the 10th show in a row that ends with The Shield & Randy Orton beating up DB?


No, Bryan needs to end up on top tonight so he can lose on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You and your revisionist Bryan related history. Edge got pop of the night.
> 
> Stop it. :kobe


Oh shit, forgot about Edge. My bad. Okay, Bryan got pop of the night for the active roster.

Happy?

Sheesh.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Y2J Problem said:


> Where's Big E been lately anyway?


His Attire wasn't "Whats Best For Business" :HHH2


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome Raw I love it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Who gives a fuck?


Say that again when you see Cena vs Orton 50 times next year :cena3 rton2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG GUYS, BRYAN BOTCHED A FUCKING MOVE, LET'S ALL POST ABOUT IT AT ONCE....


Seriously, do this on a 200-night-a-year basis, let's see you cunts not fuck up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And people will complain about this being a slow match when Ambrose is a slow bastard in the ring in 3...2...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Clem said:


> Deans legs were too long.


He's done it before to Ambrose and he didn't botch it. 

Both men probably botched it. Doesn't ruin either men, though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> _That's pride fucking with you. Fuck Pride._


Yeah that was posted 2 hours ago by some douchebag..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Toronto, Bryan vs Ambrose. Why so silent? ADR and Ryback are gone, I promise.

Unless...3 ADR appearances in one night :adr


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clem said:


> Deans legs were too long.


DB did a good job at covering up the botch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously, so many fans today are such cunts.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> I watched a documentary that featured former Oakland Raiders owner Al Davis. That was the most hurrying thing I've ever seen in hd. I watched it shortly after I got the tv to. Made me question if I really wanted hd.


My two most horrifying moments - Ray Donovan (and I don't even watch that show!), an old guy (like 80 years old) walks right in front of the camera wearing a back open hospital gown and NO UNDERWEAR.

Then, a zoom in on the white girl with a major major ghetto boody on Bad Girls Club, walking around the house wearing a thong. 

It's a slap in the face, man! Like Whoa Nelly. It does make you wish for no HD momentarily. Some things can't be unseen.


----------



## lionbaiter (Aug 19, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> The crowd are unusually dead, WTF Toronto?


Why cheer for the same old shit time and time again. They should start a "Lets go Bluejays" chant.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

lmao @ bryan marks making up excuses for his hilarious botch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The crowd's not so hot anymore because they're probably exhausted/tired. It happens.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

He got a better reaction that Curtis Axel.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's like they're trying to make Big Show a heel


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Insane this guy still is in any world title picture.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Yeah that was posted 2 hours ago by some douchebag..


You're welcome :woolcock


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

lionbaiter said:


> Why cheer for the same old shit time and time again. They should start a "Lets go Bluejays" chant.


I'd be cool with a "let's have a winning record and not end the season with most of our starting roster on the DL Blue Jays" chant.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah show is turning tonight or Sunday.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> The crowd's not so hot anymore because they're probably exhausted/tired. It happens.


And they probably stopped selling beer an hour ago. #buzzkiller.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Total Divas, Miz, ADR, Ryback then ADR again killed the crowd. With a three hour show it's hard to overcome so much crap.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Big Show's pep talk is fun.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Seriously, so many fans today are such cunts.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You know, for a guy who slouches every time he walks, Dean Ambrose has insanely good posture. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the crowd is awake again great match


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

you twats talking about the crowd....what is wrong with your hearing?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The crowd finally wakes up.

YES YES YES


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't with Big Show cheerleading at the sideline. Shit's like Sunny promoting abstinence or Steph promoting that B A star campaign while being the prototype for all cunts on earth.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, why can't Big Show just run in the ring, pick up Daniel Bryan and run off with him to a a land of safety?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Has DB EVER hit that last kick?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw dat attempt at the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Big Show actually woke up the crowd, nice.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Also I remember reading a year or so ago him say 2013 was probably going to be his last year with wwe....he must have been doing it to scare them to stay in the title picture.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Go Bryan!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome to see a Frankensteiner again. Big Poppa Pump approves.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Two good matches and that open almost making up for the rest of Raw.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

lionbaiter said:


> Why cheer for the same old shit time and time again. They should start a "Lets go Bluejays" chant.


It's such a new generation mark crowd now. Toronto was always a heel town. The old Argo's chants where the best when a match sucked (Argo's are Toronto's CFL team, which even here nobody gives a shit about).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to see Dusty Rhodes come out in the polka dots and make the save.

DO IT.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They should rename grabbing the tights as the "Crack Showa".


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a great spot off the top rope


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Back superplex! VINTAGE AmDrag!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAMN. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Awesome to see a Frankensteiner again. Big Poppa Pump approves.


*HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Much better now.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This match is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Two good matches and that open almost making up for the rest of Raw.


I guess you missed AJ Lee dropping pipebombs at the desk before? This entire episode has been great. I wish some people would stop nitpicking


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Big Show still needs to pay back the three Bossman's for desecrating his dead daddy's funeral.*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like Ambrose has been spending some time in the gym. Nice to see one of these new guys actually hit the weights for once. Hope he continues and buffs up some more.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DAT German Suplex.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


Agreed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ambrose does the best DDT


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Future of the WWE right there. Those 4 guys. Damn.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean got a this is awesome chant in a match he hasn't done a move in; that's old school.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was a brutal DDT.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


seriously.... it's usually not THAT awesome


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Keep hatin' ADR is your World Champion because it's best for business :vince2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show better not turn heel for the 495857372828th time.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

In before "Show isn't allowed to touch the other members of the shield so he uses DB as a battering ram."


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damnnn Reigns! That gotta hurt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


They chant them are appropriate times.. *shrugs*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This angle, this episode, and everyone involved have been great. Lord forbid we get a good, real storyline in YEARS as opposed to Cena-like stories,.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


errrr if a crowd thinks something is awesome, who are you to get mad at them? Would you rather they be back to sitting on their hands like they were for a majority of the last 5 years?

There's no making people happy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Edge will come out to help Bryan.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

"Big Show" chant when they didn't give a fuck about him earlier, DAT Bryan rub.

EDIT: Bryan wins.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan won with a rollup pin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL what a weak ending. After all that?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wtf, lame.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DB - Forever Mr. Small Package.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB new finisher the roll up


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


Yeah I do have to agree with that.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

lame finish


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Corny finish


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

A roll up? Really?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy fucking shit....this guy is so over.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Big Show can hit Orton can't he?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB wins bitches! 

Now are we going to get the weekly gang mugging?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that crowding popping like nuts

Daniel Bryan couldn't be more over


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First the back superplex and then the small package to win the match. Flashes of Bryan Danielson showing up tonight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Feels so good to have 3 hours of Raw without one single Cena appearance.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, typical, DB finishes on top to sell PPV's. 0% chance of winning on Sunday.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Randy running down like a moron....


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why was Randy running out there like he needed to make a save? :lmao What a horribly contrived spot.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I swear Seth Rollins just flies around the arena and lands at certain times of the night. Dude seems to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't the Big Show help? The match is over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate this camera work. WTF?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Heel turn??


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hit Randy, he not a member


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Feels so good to have 3 hours of Raw without one single Cena appearance.


X100000099


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CHristian run in. Wait-They said "can't touch Shield" not Orton


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> OK, these "This is Awesome" chants are getting old. I feel like I hear them once a week.


To be fair, Bryan is having long matches at least once a week.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow who saw this coming. DB gets attacked by Orton/Shield, Big show wants to get involved but can't :O :O :O What a shocking twist


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph never said he couldn't touch Orton


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did Cole just call the RKO the "Rated RKO"?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Looks like Bryan is winning at the PPV.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is the camera man having a seizure


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off. Same ending for five weeks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

i don't mind the roll-up. i miss the days where someone could lose in a big match to one of those... instead of this "let's hit our finishers 5 times before they actually work" type stuff.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

jacobdaniel said:


> Steph never said he couldn't touch Orton


I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So buy the ppv because............


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawd that was weak.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllll! It's the BIG PUSS!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Knock a bitch out.. (Preferably not Bryan please)


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

Seems the crowd is sick of this storyline and same ending every week.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Same Ending x2000


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

show walks out, comes back sunday having signed a brand new iron clad contract....amirite?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Feels so good to have 3 hours of Raw without one single Cena appearance.


QFT


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So is Bryan winning on Sunday? Or is he finally going to look strong on SD, a show no one cares about?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here it goes again


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show's gonna knock out Orton.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Da king :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> Looks like Bryan is winning at the PPV.


Lol no he isn't.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Same fucking ending again.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If big show had hair and it was red he would look like a giant Louie ck


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The small package finish was to protect Dean from taping or getting ko'ed I didn't mind it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are we doing this again?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is it shocking that the Big Show would knock him out this week? he already did it once, of course he will do it again.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh god, here comes the tears


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The back of my foot seems to gravitate to the (old) TV screen everytime Big Show's on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus Christ. 5 weeks and every weeks ends the show with Orton standing over DB. Why should we care about the PPV?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*




Show's new theme.*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

He knocks Orton out this time?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Say what you want but this same beat down is making Bryan look stronger heading into his match with Orton. Plus love Trips heeling it up


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Raw without Cena is what's best for business :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB better go over at the PPV after getting laid out yet again.

And why is this more about Big show vs HHH than DB vs Orton


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao didn't even know that there was a PPV this Sunday.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

i wonder what's going to happen!!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Big Show's gonna knock out Orton.


I think so too. He said nothing about Randy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton is getting KO'ed


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Orton gonna die.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Jon moxley vs. the american dragon bryan danielson was the main event lf raw tonight. WWE has made my 2013 with one raw main event


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Beyan needs to start showing some more aggression, can't keep coming out all happy after being made to look like a bitch week after week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Show knocks out the both of them.. in 3-2-1


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please don't actually end this the same as the last few weeks with Bryan laid out


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Leave me alone!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is DB unconscious after one RKO?


"LEAVE ME ALONE!!!"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This angle has become more about Big Show than anything to do with Bryan. fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 TURN AROUND!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great to see raging 09 Orton again.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the hell doesn't Orton talk like this on the mic?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally, some good heel Orton.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that came out of nowhere


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yes!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Orton


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BE A STAR, RANDALL! LEAVE SHOW ALONE! D:<


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol he's losing.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He dead.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

good ending


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, thank god.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So, I really liked the Goldust stuff, the opening segment with Edge was gold, Ziggler & Bray had a good match, and so did DB & Ambrose. And thank God they changed the ending up a little bit by having DB get a shot in at the end. 

All of that made Raw worthwhile. Everything else just felt like filler.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bryan on top?

He won't win


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

So Orton gets laid out this week. Finally.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I knew he'd get the upper hand this time.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm happy with that ending.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh so DB for the last 5 secs stands tall guess Orton is going over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was...bad....

Wow....










Jesus


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like the knee is now called "The move that beat John Cena!"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally a different end.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Why would Steph even care if Bryan touch Randy? :lol He's not related to her.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Well DB's not winning Sunday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well at least he didn't knock him out I guess. I thought for sure he would knock out Orton though.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bryan's losing at NoC then...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wait... people actually didn't realize how raw was going to turn out?? lolzzzz


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*RK-knocked the fuck out.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao at the whiny mother fuckers crying that WWE wasnt booking this right by letting Orton stand tall at the end of the night.

It's that constant need for instant gratification that makes 90% of the IWC a bunch of miserable cunts.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So no belts are changing hands at NOC? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Big Show fired now?? He didn't do what HHH ordered him to do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Bryan celebrates the last Raw before the ppv? Okay so it's obvious he won't win the title now


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

lol at bryan fans. He is gonna lose thank god


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Orton ko incoming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Enjoy watching RKO retain at NOC


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

so HHH and Stephanie don't do anything about what just happened? mmkai


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There can everyone shut the hell up now about Bryan never getting the upper hand?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Looks like I'm eating my words.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Finally... though this is a terrible sign for Sunday and Bryan but at least it wasn't the same exact ending for a month straight. There is alow building and there is repetition and redundancy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The belt just looks right in Bryan's hands.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The move that beat John Cena


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

So hopefully now Big Show is fired for defying Triple H and we don't have to put up with his crap any more.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The same ending again


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was a solid fucking Raw.

I'm happy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Everybody know Orton going over, WWE setting up Orton vs Bryan for WM30


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Show heel turn at the ppv


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Great Raw, but they didn't hype NOC very well.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Only watched the beginning, Goldust vs Orton, RVD vs Ryback and Bryan vs Ambrose and the ending. All of that was good except the Ryback vs RVD match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Show will screw DB over Sunday.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-monday-night-raw-992013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: The show was pretty good as a whole with Goldust and Heyman being big highlights and mostly saving the show. Edge wasn't bad either.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good swerve ending there. 

Not sold Orton retains completely...but yeah he wins.. Night of Champions is a shit PPV.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Erm who's the real champion here Orton or Hunter?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Same ending my ASS.

If anyone thinks to bitch about that ending, your opinions from this point forward on this angle mean DICK.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol at people saying now is obvious he won't win the title at NoC. Of course he's not fucking winning the title at NoC. What were you expecting?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So no belts are changing hands at NOC? fpalm


 Why should Bryan win? the storyline is a longterm one. If bryan wins the stiryline is over. I understand the bryan fangirls want him to bury everybody but it will get boring quick


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Big show needs to get out of this angle can't stand him atleast not as a winning big crybaby


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

WTF WHY DIDNT BRYAN BEAT DOWN EVERYONE IN THE ARENA AND THEN PUT THEM ALL IN THE YES LOCK SIMULTANEOUSLY, MAKING EVERYONE TAP TO THE BEAT OF "WHAT IS LOVE"

HE'S SO FUCKING BERRIED, FUCKING TRIPLE H AND MARRYING SHANE TO GET INTO THE BUSINESS.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So, uhhh, Show still didn't knock out Bryan. Just because Orton got knocked down doesn't change the fact that he was told to do something, he doesn't just get to walk away :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

At least it was finally a different ending then.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Did some people seriously think Bryan was going to win the title back at NoC?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So no belts are changing hands at NOC? fpalm


You never know. Prime Time Players could win the tag team turmoil and go on to defeat the Shield for the tag titles.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So, I really liked the Goldust stuff, the opening segment with Edge was gold, Ziggler & Bray had a good match, and so did DB & Ambrose. And thank God they changed the ending up a little bit by having DB get a shot in at the end.
> 
> All of that made Raw worthwhile. *Everything else just felt like filler.*


the segments you pointed out were a good majority of the show...and the Punk stuff wasnt filler.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so shows juat allowed to leave?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty great RAW. The opening segment was amazing, Goldust/Orton and Bryan/Ambrose were both great. Cesaro/Santino was fun. The other backstage segments were mostly pretty good and Heyman is still the GOAT. Most of the other matches were still filler though, really wish they'd put even half the amount of effort they put in the Corporation storyline into something for some of these midcarders.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



THANOS said:


> Even Wyatt who doesn't get big reactions in most cities got a thunderous ovation, at least that's how it seemed to me here, but yeah I didn't hear anyone make noise when Del Rio's music hit around me but we started a good "Undertaker" and "Boring" chant! Were those audible?


Uhm.. Wyatt doesn't get crowd reactions?... Sorry if i can't get the sarcasm.

The only entertaining thing Del Rio can do is say "putos" and "perros" to everyone :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

For all the whiners... here you got a different ending, hope you're happy.

And glad for the change too. Should mean Orton is going over at NoC.

Enjoyed this Raw for the most part. Lots of filler but it was worth watching for the Cutting Edge segment, the main event and ending (Orton with more intensity!), Goldust/Orton and... I guess Cesaro doing that spin for what seemed like a whole minute.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, DB is so fucking over.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

It was a great Raw I didn't even mind the same ending hahaha go read on FB WWE page after this and you see some stupidity remarks and comments.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> :lol at people saying now is obvious he won't win the title at NoC. Of course he's not fucking winning the title at NoC. What were you expecting?


THIS. Did people expect the payoff to one of the biggest storylines in a while to happen after a fucking month? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

really enjoyed that ending thought it was gonna be the same old same old but then dat knee..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> The same ending again


Yeah, Bryan has been overcoming the odds every week, right? Or are you moaning just for the sake of it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan will probably win at NOC only by DQ however, which will keep Orton as the WWE champion.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

The Rock will return at Hell in The Cell in Miami and help Bryan winning the Title the same way Austin did it in backlash 2000


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWE has to many boring guys right now. Miz, ADR, Ryback and the Total Divas kill momentum and the crowds. Night Of Champions is a one match PPV as well which doesn't help.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Everybody know Orton going over, WWE setting up Orton vs Bryan for WM30


It wont be for the title. NO WAY they aren't putting Cena in for the title with his triumphant Royal Rumble return.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

I am the biggest Orton dickrider and I'll admit I marked the fuck out when Bryan hit him with the knee.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Did some people seriously think Bryan was going to win the title back at NoC?


Of course not, but if DB got laid out again then lost at NOC that would have been awful.

He will probably win it back at survivor series


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

That's what I don't get. He has all of these titles to his name in such a short amount of time, yet absolutely nobody gives a flying fuck. Even the smarkiest fucking city you can think of has no time for him whatsoever. 

Bryan's push is warranted, CM Punk's push is warranted, Cena's position in the company is warranted (whether you fucking like it or not) because these guys actually get a damn reaction from the crowd. Del Rio is probably one of the most undeserving champions of all time. 

He has to be rimming somebody backstage because there is nothing else I can think of to justify him carrying around that belt.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

but what if Orton gets the upper hand on Smackdown!? does that mean he loses at the ppv by your logic? /sarcasm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The way they're booking the show it seems like Big Show is the hero and guy to win the title. fpalm


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hypno said:


> WTF WHY DIDNT BRYAN BEAT DOWN EVERYONE IN THE ARENA AND THEN PUT THEM ALL IN THE YES LOCK SIMULTANEOUSLY, MAKING EVERYONE TAP TO THE BEAT OF "WHAT IS LOVE"
> 
> HE'S SO FUCKING BERRIED, FUCKING TRIPLE H AND MARRYING SHANE TO GET INTO THE BUSINESS.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I'll book that just for the lulz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE does an angle to kick off the show where Christian is beat up by The Shield and then they don't address it for three hours. Very odd. Is he going after The Shield? Is he going after Triple H? Is he coming to Smackdown with Edge to seek retribution? No one knows. I kept thinking they'd say something or he'd run in at the main event. Nothing happened.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So no belts are changing hands at NOC? fpalm


I could see the Divas and WHC changing holders.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

finalnight said:


> It wont be for the title. NO WAY they aren't putting Cena in for the title with his triumphant Royal Rumble return.


Maybe, but they'd be foolish to go in that direction. Fans will shit all over Orton/Cena. The storyline only works because Daniel Bryan was an underdog who worked hard and won the title fairly, only to be wronged by Triple H. Cena isn't and won't be viewed as a white knight. Orton without Bryan won't have any heel heat. And we're back to weak sauce "Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks!" match that won't mean a damn thing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



kimino said:


> This forum laughs, but the reailty is that Vince will keep ADR winning titles until he is over, meanwhile Ziggler return to his jobber spot


Distraction-the last bastion of a cornered mark. Can't make your favorite guy look good, so point out the holes of other guys to draw attention away. Sad.

@The GOAT No, he really didn't. Axel > ADR in terms of reactions. At least Axel matches don't cause the crowd to chant for the commentators and part timers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The way they're booking the show it seems like Big Show is the hero and guy to win the title. fpalm


Big Show is back to being the face that destroys everyone's momentum. Honestly, I don't think he's needed in this whole Triple H/Bryan/Orton storyline. 

Henry is MIA also. He's supposedly cleared and worked a house show but they held him back and are doing a tag turmoil to decide the next tag title challengers.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A good raw.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan finally got the upper hand..wish Edge had come out for a distraction though...but good show, finally got the upperhand.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> I could see the Divas and WHC changing holders.


I could see tag titles going to PTP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Big Show is back to being the face that destroys everyone's momentum. Honestly, I don't think he's needed in this whole Triple H/Bryan/Orton storyline.
> 
> Henry is MIA also. He's supposedly cleared and worked a house show but they held him back and are doing a tag turmoil to decide the next tag title challengers.


Oh yeah, I forgot Show/Henry were supposed to challenge for the Tag titles. Oh well, better to showcase actual teams than two singles wrestlers that are over 40.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That pop Edge got...damn, its hard to say. I think it was bigger than Ziggler's cash in pop, honestly. This was like a deafening 10 seconds straight. Pop of the year so far.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Hypno said:


> WTF WHY DIDNT BRYAN BEAT DOWN EVERYONE IN THE ARENA AND THEN PUT THEM ALL IN THE YES LOCK SIMULTANEOUSLY, MAKING EVERYONE TAP TO THE BEAT OF "WHAT IS LOVE"
> 
> HE'S SO FUCKING BERRIED, FUCKING TRIPLE H AND MARRYING SHANE TO GET INTO THE BUSINESS.


LOL. this post ruled

Great Raw tonight. Getting Ziggler/Bray and Dean/Bryan in the same night is IWC utopia.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cyon said:


> Did some people seriously think Bryan was going to win the title back at NoC?


yeah no way hes walking out champ this weekend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still surprised at how much they hyped up Goldust throughout the show. It was a good way to re-introduce him to newer fans who know nothing about WWE's history.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Big Show is back to being the face that destroys everyone's momentum. Honestly, I don't think he's needed in this whole Triple H/Bryan/Orton storyline.
> 
> Henry is MIA also. He's supposedly cleared and worked a house show but they held him back and are doing a tag turmoil to decide the next tag title challengers.


Henry didnt work in the weekend he stayed home. Hamstring injury is no joke even if he is cleared he still needs that one off to recuperate without any issues .


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I could see tag titles going to PTP.


I think it's too soon for that with the Shield being part of the Corporation. I could see PTP eventually winning the titles though, and hopefully they do. Should've happened a long time ago.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Crowd was great today! Even better when WWE put on a great show for them too!


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Change his gimmick or fire him! please!


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

TBH most of Raw was subpar, besides the main event, Orton/Rhodes, and the opening segment. That's what you get from a 3 hour show I guess. I'm beginning to think that most of the WWE roster is pretty mediocre, besides a hand-full of guys. They either are good in the ring and have no character to get behind, or just flat out suck....The Miz. Most of the roster can't hold my attention for 2 hours let alone for 3. Thank god for this corporation storyline, and especially Triple H. Because without it, I'd probably would've given up on WWE months ago.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This show did so well, WWE already gave Toronto another event before the year is over(which is a RARE thing), Toronto almost never gets multiple WWE events in same year.

Unfortunately it's a house show,but still.....December 30th(Monday Night) non televised event in Toronto(meaning WWE is doing double tapings on December 23rd?)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A fucking good episode of RAW, despite having the filler (ADR/RVD feud is fucking dragging and if it ain't getting better, then fucking end it, Total Divas crap, filler matches). Santino's return was refreshing and pretty fun with his match against Cesaro (even though I'm not a real Santino fan). The Punk/Heyman stuff was good for the most part (the whole fake injury segment was pretty weird, though, and a bit long).

As for the Corporation angle, man does this story continue to rule all kinds of awesome. Edge's return to only have it be spoiled by HHH and Co. was great and made an pretty damn great opening. Orton/Goldust was a damn great match. Hell, it was MOTN for me (yes, I know Bryan/Ambrose happened as well). Told a story in the ring and sold the high stakes being contested. And DANIEL BRYAN is once again the star of the fucking show. I'm SO happy that the WWE let Bryan stand tall and get some shots at the Shield and Orton. The BIG SHOW stuff was down to a minimum as well to let Bryan go over in the end as he should. 

If this Corporation storyline has told me anything, which it didn't need to really tell me TBH, it's that the VERY minority in the IWC will never be happy, satisfied, entertained, or relaxed on anything that doesn't fit the slightest into their agenda. Austin and Rock could have came back and announced a match for WM 30 and there would still be some spades of bitching. Hell, DB could win on Sunday and people will STILL bitch. Of course he isn't winning the title on Sunday. You want the storyline to end within a month? Gee, sounds all too familiar... :cena2

Anyways, a good episode of RAW and another good night for the Corporation angle, as long as getting some decent matches and moving the Punk/Heyman angle forward to the right direction.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



saadzown said:


> Change his gimmick or fire him! please!


They already tried that with a face turn. Guess what? He still fucking sucked and got no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the segments you pointed out were a good majority of the show...and the Punk stuff wasnt filler.


This week it kind of felt like it was despite Paul being great as usual because what else can you do with it until either Paul gets the crap kicked out of him or someone saves Paul at NOC?

And I think the divas title could definitely change on Sunday and the tag titles could too, but if they did then the next night I see the Shield winning them back.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know I'm rewatching Raw because I fell asleep at the start of Del Rio/RVD match and I just noticed something. Jerry wasn't wearing a shit shirt this week :faint:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a shame really, the dude is a hell of a wrestler and plays the vicious heel role perfectly, people just happen to not give a single damn about him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

very good episode in my opinion, all too often people bitch and complain about every little thing on a show, but for the go-home show it was quality and I honestly thought at the end Show would KO Orton


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They already tried that with a face turn. Guess what? He still fucking sucked and got no reaction from the crowd.


He pretty much had the same gimmick, except he was a face.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> You know I'm rewatching Raw because I fell asleep at the start of Del Rio/RVD match and I just noticed something. Jerry wasn't wearing a shit shirt this week :faint:


He said the airport lost his luggage(many WWE superstars often complain about horrible airplane service...Some RELIABLE company NEEDS to sponsor WWE lol. Be the official airlines of WWE!)

It was an american plane though, guess they should've flown on Canadian plane lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm surprised Punk was only on it for a bit..last two Raws Punk has been on for a total of 10 minutes out of 370 minutes..crazy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

I don't ever want to see Del Rio in the title picture ever again unless the fans start giving a hell about him. A world champion shouldn't be coming out to no reactions at all every week. 

I pity him to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another solid episode of Raw.

Some might even say, tonight's episode was a "Solid B+."

:HHH2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> i'm surprised Punk was only on it for a bit..last two Raws Punk has been on for a total of 10 minutes out of 370 minutes..crazy.


It's hard to be on for all 370 minutes when over 100 of those minutes are commercials...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The nosebleeds had more signs than normal WWE crowds floor seats!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The opening segment was awesome. Edge owning HHH a bit there was great from a storyline perspective, as it seems SOMEONE has finally gotten to HHH (and HHH showed it mostly in the backstage promo afterward). HHH's comments towards Edge are inaccurate considering Edge was drawing very well in 2006, but hey, HHH is a heel, so it's all good and worked in what they were trying to do (plus there was some small grain of truth in the fact Edge isn't quite the big star that WWE would make him out to be). I look forward to seeing how this continues on SD, but it was a very nice addition to everything. Edge's mic work is still some of the best, and he proved it again tonight, absolutely owning that segment. However HHH did a good job as well and Orton did a lot better than he's been doing. Bryan was kind of just... there, tbh. The backstage segment following between Edge and HHH was great stuff as well. 

The Heyman doctor segment followed by Punk beating down the "Heyman doctor" was awesome. Great way to send us into the PPV. The feud does need to end. I mean, even if they added a new Heyman guy, it would just be repeating what's been going on. If they really want to continue this into Hell in a Cell, they need Brock and no one else. Otherwise, they made the last segment of the feud before the PPV a great one, and they should now end it.

Orton/Goldust was a really good match, similar to Orton/Rhodes last week. Goldust comes close, but ultimately falls victim much like Cody did. The segment afterwards with Steph just drilling it in more and more with Goldust looking very emotional was brilliantly well done from both parties.

Bryan/Ambrose was really good as well, and what I'd call MOTN. Post-match was great as well, with Bryan getting the better of the Shield and Orton, before the numbers game start catching up, but that's okay because ultimately it ended with Bryan being the one to celebrate, which desperately needed to happen on Raw. Great stuff, once again.

Still not ordering NOC, but from a build perspective of the two main feuds (Bryan/HHH-Orton and Punk/Heyman-Axel), they did an excellent job. Looking forward to Raw next week.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

can't wait for Smackdown, I think Christian and Edge get revenge.....And I'm disappointed in the fact that they didn't debut Tyson Kidd, and they didn't have Natalya have a singles match and Christian just got beat up..I mean there was no honoring the Canadians on the roster much.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome show. Another example of a hot crowd making a really good Raw a rally great Raw. WWE needs to take a long hard look at its schedule. They have no problem spending two straight weeks touring the midsouth where the crowds suck and barely speak english and don't go to the hottest Canadian crowd for 2+ years. I think we can skip the tour date in the cultural mecca of Corpus Christie texas in favor of a real city.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good Raw. My highlights of the night were the opening segment, Orton/Goldust, Bryan/Ambrose. Everything else was blah, or forgettable.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they basically did what I said last night.....had a great opening to keep your interest, then they put the Goldust/Orton match at the beginning of the third hour, so that they'd have time in between football games knowing that there would be no competition for that match, and then the ending was satisfying, so the three key points of the show they strategically put them all in the right place....everything else you could tell they didn't care about..they didn't expect anyone to watch the RVD match, or the Divas match, and the R Truth match.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Just here to say that Antonio Cesaro fucking rules.

I guess I'll add that it was a solid show, but I still don't care about the PPV. The main event is the only thing I'm remotely interested in.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*My highlights have to be (in no particular order):*
Edge's return
Santino's return
Antonio Cesaro doing the giant spin on Santino
:ambrose + :bryan's match
Goldust + Orton's match
:HHH + Edge's backstage segment
Stephanie & Goldust's backstage segment post-match with Orton
The ending

I'm sure their might be more but I can't think of any.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

well at least the iwc finally realize this guy is not over, is overpushed, and terrible in terms of his character. Wwe tried to push him by having him win the rumble, mitb, multiple world and wwe titles. FAIL. He was unique during his feud with mysterio but after that hes just stale. Hes character never connected with the crowd, and his promo is same old shit. The del rio marks like to defend him saying that give him time, English is not his language etc. Lol. Well we're in 2013 and del rio is still the same heel as he was in his debut. While punk and bryan have moved Pass him to top.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Another ADR thread... I'm disappointed just one? gave me two more, I love to read the IWC bitching at my boy xD


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

I don't know what world you guys live in but Del Rio gets booed out of the building every week.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Brodus Clay said:


> Another ADR thread... I'm disappointed just one? gave me two more, I love to read the IWC bitching at my boy xD


Well, someone has to give him a reaction.. cause he ain't getting it from the audience.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



xdryza said:


> Well, someone has to give him a *reaction*.. cause he ain't getting it from the audience.


He doesn't need them, he has championships :3 and his huge Mexican fanbase from his Dos Caras Junior days.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

-No Ricardo.
-No extended entrance.
-No car.
-No nice suits.
-Still has his face run shirt. 
-No direction.

I just think ADR's character lost all his money and is hiding the fact that he is broke.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Brodus Clay said:


> He doesn't need them, he has championships :3 and his huge Mexican fanbase from his Dos Caras Junior days.


Championships don't mean anything if the crowd doesn't give two shits about you. Just look at Miz. Dude main-evented Wrestlemania as WWE champion and is now a glorified jobber.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



xdryza said:


> Championships don't mean anything if the crowd doesn't give two shits about you. Just look at Miz. Dude main-evented Wrestlemania as WWE champion and is now a glorified jobber.


IMO the only thing that matters it's being pushed, and you obviously get championships because of that, yes Miz push died and just returned to his midcard spot, also you can't compare him with ADR, Miz actually got a bunch of heat and he kinda payed his dues on WWE, ADR has been pushed forever and gonna be like that until he retires.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The Trips/Edge interaction tonight was amazing. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i think Edge didn't interfere at the end due to him selling the fact that Christian had to go to the hospital.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

**AJ repeatedly owning Lawler was hilarious.
*Antonio Cesaro is a beast
*Santino is still funny as hell
*Triple H kills it in every segment that he's in
*EDGE!
*Goldust performed well tonight; Stephanie has been preparing for her role for years
*D-Bry getting the upperhand was needed; the babyface has to have hope you know*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man all the wrestling fans I know (which is quite a few) none of them are buying Night of Champions...I hope the WWE understands that having Bryan get beat down for the last three weeks before this one has made people not want to buy the PPV....and I smell a Reigns/Bryan match for next Raw.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

He almost went to the freakin' Olympics, legit tough guy and quite simply Mexico's greatest export. You should be kissing Alberto Del Rio's feet.

Casi se fue a los Juegos Olímpicos de malditos, legítimo tipo duro y simplemente mayor exportador de México. Usted debe estar besando los pies de Alberto Del Río.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> man all the wrestling fans I know (which is quite a few) none of them are buying Night of Champions...I hope the WWE understands that having Bryan get beat down for the last three weeks before this one has made people not want to buy the PPV....and I smell a Reigns/Bryan match for next Raw.


Barely anyone ever buys WWE PPVs that aren't Wrestlemania lol.

WWE has dozens of millions of fans worldwide, and only like 200,000 or so per non WM ppv actually buy it. Even in WWEs peak years not a big percentage of fans ever bought PPVs.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the Money in the Bank PPV has horrible buy rates every year, yet the DVD's sell like hot cakes..weird.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DID THE ASSHOLE CHANTS MAKE TV?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DID THE ASSHOLE CHANTS MAKE TV?


Oh yeah. Big time.


----------



## OmegaCereal (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



THANOS said:


> Even Wyatt who doesn't get big reactions in most cities got a thunderous ovation, at least that's how it seemed to me here, but yeah I didn't hear anyone make noise when Del Rio's music hit around me but we started a good "Undertaker" and "Boring" chant! Were those audible?


I was in section 103 and I must say your sections chants were infectious, in a good way. The only thing I got started was a big e chant during superstars taping.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Oh yeah. Big time.


:lmao my section would not rest until those chants got started, I was scared security might stop us, but then the whole arena started, and I was marking while screaming "ASSHOLE" as well. :clap 

Toronto did its best tonight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes they did.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bunch of weird ass chants

Owen Hart

Undertaker

Macho Man, because of the dude in the front row

We want Bret

be a man

people tried getting a "you're a pussy" chant at big show

that's not good for business

and much more I can't remember atm.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I legitimately laughed out loud at Chimel being there specifically to say sUUUUUUUUUperstar in Edge's entrance. :lmao


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

I thought he got pretty solid heat on Smackdown and last week's Raw. Hard to get heat when you're being booked like shit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will check out the opening segment and Orton/Goldust later, since those segments sound like they were good (and always a sucker for Edge)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Him, Wyatt, Ziggler minus the entrance, Orton, and Axel need help getting the crowd to react to them.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I will never forget this moment..
"The Rated R Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuperstaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar, Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedge".


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Brodus Clay said:


> IMO the only thing that matters it's being pushed, and you obviously get championshipranks because of that, yes Miz push died and just returned to his midcard spot, also you can't compare him with ADR, Miz actually got a bunch of heat and he kinda payed his dues on WWE, ADR has been pushed forever and gonna be like that until he retires.


One thing I would like to add is that miz was a legitimate heel who can draw heat. He was never sholved and actually rise through the rank from tag team, to single.competition, to us champ than to mitb etcl. While adr is sholved down ppls throat since beginning.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I was laughing so fucking hard at the way Heyman ran off when Punk came out. Probably my favourite part of the show.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got back from Raw, I'm gonna type up a review of some of the things you guys might have missed, but if anyone has any questions, I can answer em while Im eating


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



SoupBro said:


> He gets a decent reaction





BrokenWater said:


> Well he got a bigger reaction than Orton.


No he doesn't and no he didn't.



markedfordeath said:


> Miz never gets a reaction either.





kimino said:


> This forum laughs, but the reailty is that Vince will keep ADR winning titles until he is over, meanwhile Ziggler return to his jobber spot





The G.O.A.T said:


> He got a better reaction that Curtis Axel.


And between those 3 and Del Rio who is in an overpushed WHC spot and who isn't? 



Tobit said:


> I don't know what world you guys live in but Del Rio gets booed out of the building every week.


We live on Earth, somewhere you clearly don't.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

They need to shitcan that WHC.

Totally worthless, nobody has given a shit about it since Edge had it last.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao my section would not rest until those chants got started, I was scared security might stop us, but then the whole arena started, and I was marking while screaming "ASSHOLE" as well. :clap
> 
> Toronto did its best tonight.


Be honest, how hard did you mark for the giant swing? The holy shit chants made TV too and Jerry said he agrees :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Brodus Clay said:


> He doesn't need them, he has championships :3 and his huge Mexican fanbase from his Dos Caras Junior days.


If he could trade that all in for 1 fan each, then he'd get about 10 people cheering him in the audience instead of the usual zero.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



Hannibal Lector said:


> We live on Earth, somewhere you clearly don't.


Aren't you supposed to be having an interview conducted by some young up-start FBI agent about now?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Harbinger said:


> Be honest, how hard did you mark for the giant swing? The holy shit chants made TV too and Jerry said he agrees :lmao


I marked for everything that had to do with that segment. I was standing doing Antoino's arm gesture thing, and marking the fuck out for Zeb, and screaming OH CANADA when he wanted everyone to chant WE THE PEOPLE. then Santino came out and I snapped even harder. :lol

The swing, I thought it was gonna be for a little while then toss, then I was WELL DAMN. Hoping they win they win the tag team turmoil but HIGHLY doubt that's gonna happen. Zeb is GOLD.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bunch of weird ass chants
> 
> Owen Hart
> 
> ...


Ya well we are better then the American crowds.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The dark match, and the accompanying pop for CM Punk was fucking great. Our favorite chant of the night was "Kill the Doctor".


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

I did have fun at raw i love the chants we were yelling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

theswayzetrain said:


> Ya well we are better then the American crowds.


Everyone who was Canadian got a huge pop. Even Renee friggin Young got a bigger reaction than Rio.

If Jericho was there...shit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

1:10:57




Cesaro is a fucking GOAT.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Everyone who was Canadian got a huge pop. Even Renee friggin Young got a bigger reaction than Rio.
> 
> If Jericho was there...shit.


Yeah Renee got a massive pop which was deserved since she was always awesome on the Score and is a sweet girl in person.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, Raw continues its string of really good shows. The current main storyline in place is really good and had created some genuinely sad moments. For example, Goldust losing was heartbreaking because of what was at stake, and it served as a nice companion piece to what they did with Cody last week.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Everyone who was Canadian got a huge pop. Even Renee friggin Young got a bigger reaction than Rio.
> 
> If Jericho was there...shit.


See the thing you don't get is that you guys take wwe for granted they don't do that much live show that's why European crowds and Canadian crowds are better. I find it weird for when a Canadian cheers for a Canadian wrestler we are bizarre but when a American cheers for a American wrestler its ok shut up and go look at your 12 yerar old girls.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

great crowd....weird how Vince has been advertised for the last two Raws but hasn't shown up on screen....weird.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

JCrusher said:


> lol at bryan fans. He is gonna lose thank god


I know it means this riveting and ground breaking storyline will continue oh gee golly Woww :ex::argh:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@theswayzetrain

We were able to make the best of this show, with little to decent star power. One can only imagine how insane this crowd would have been If Cena, Rock, Brock, TAKER, and Jericho were there. I know Sheamus isn't liked on here, but there were definitely some fans of his in attendance.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

You're not a dictator, you're just a dick.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Great opening promo from Edge, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton and Triple H. They all took verbal shots at each other and it was a nice way to heat things up. Triple H sure sounded evil here. I forgot how evil he used to be. Really wished Edge got a proper feud with HHH back then on Smackdown too but it was just a little filler feud. 

-Wonder if Kofi Kingston beating Curtis Axel by DQ means for a rematch in the future. At least he didn't job this time.

-Interesting segment with Paul Heyman faking an injury to get out of his match at NoC. That guy taking the kendo stick attacks has to be a wrestler or something. He was taking them like a pro. This feud continues to be fun to watch.

-Loved AJ burying Lawler on commentary during the Divas match. She straight up called him a pedophile without saying that word. The Divas were actually taking some bumps in this match too.

-Antonio Cesaro's tilt-a-whirl spot on Santino was awesome. Very impressive. Santino got the win too. Nice to see.

-Orton's match against Goldust was actually good. Goldust looked strong and at least was booked to look like he could win. But of course, Orton had to win.

-Good match between Bryan/Ambrose. The thing with Big Show continues and it did look like we got a repeat of previous weeks, at least we got to see Daniel Bryan get the last laugh. Good way to send the fans home happy.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Dolph Ziggler's burial continues. He took a clean loss to Bray Wyatt. Wonder how long is he going to job...

-Alberto Del continues to come out to crickets. Nothing can be done to get this guy heat. Wait a minute, R-Truth was on this show. I guess he's allowed to travel to Canada now.

-Damien Sandow needing a distraction from Fandango to beat The Miz. Huge pop for Fangango though.

-The RVD vs Ryback in a (You stole my tights) match boring. I couldn't get into it as it was slow. I understand why they made the DQ finish to not make everyone look too bad.

Average show overall. Great crowd too.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Miz looked pissed that the crowd was cheering Fandango.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

goldust hitting the cross rhodes was such a huge moment - that finisher is now so much more popular than ever - Cody hitting it last week and Goldust again this week - Cody is a made man now. Very excited to see what they do with Cody when he gets back.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh, they didn't show Nattie's HUGE pop for her entrance as well. WWE doing the girl no favors. Bet any money Brie is winning the belt.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't watched RAW in a while and came back to a really enjoyable episode. Goldust's match was great in particular.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Goldust can certainly still go. I've always said Dustin Rhodes is under rated & was under utilised as a talent. 

I'm so excited to see where they're going with this Rhodes family storyline. Cody is going to get such a massive pop when he returns & the thought of the long over due push to follow is making me giddy.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Triple H saying Edge's career was a failure haha, this is the guy who was pushing hard to make Axel a star


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Can we just take a moment for the opener? Edge and HHH bringing it. The dictator/dick comeback was :lol 

AJ on commentary, and burying Lawler. He clearly didn't take too kindly to it - did he really need to go there with the ugly comment? Low blow Jerry. Grow a set, dude. Truth hurts. 

Goldust and Orton's match was pretty damn decent. Knew Orton was going to win by Goldust got a chance to look strongish, and for a second when he did CrossRhodes I really thought he had Orton. 

Awesome match by Ambrose and Daniel Bryan - then again wasn't expecting anything different. Couple of people on the forum have been bashing Ambrose's singles work, saying they aren't impressed, which is kinda stupid. Dude can work a ring. Little bit of psychology focus on the injured arm. Loved it. I laughed at the roll up finish though, I was pissed but for me it was funny as hell. 

Big Show was booked pretty damn good tonight. Glad they didn't go with the obvious of him attacking Orton, rather distracting him and giving DB the upperhand going into NOC and somewhat showing how he can, occasionally, beat them Corp by outsmarting them. 

Sorta disappointed with the Heyman/Punk angle. Don't know why but to me it's fizzled out. Think it has a lot to do with Axel - charisma vacuum. 

Sucks about Dolph Ziggler, especially when no one cares about ADR. Still coming out to crickets. 

The crowd were awesome tonight. "Asshole" chants. YES YES YES!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The opening segment was just fantastic


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Loved when King called AJ ugly, she is one of the most naturally good looking Diva's on the roster right now that was just his cheap reply to the pedo comment


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol I love how Big Show is absorbing a hell of a lot of DB's support in the this angle.

Crowd came off amazing on TV. Hoping they have a PPV in Toronto one day. With the little star power they had the crowd did great. I am now a believer of my home town as sad as that may sound :lol

Rio was completely no sold god damn. 

Me and My sis were trolling some smarks in my sec cheering Orton and then high fiving once he won. 

Cesaro GOAT, had a great match with a returning Santino. Sad that Titus and Darren being newly face pushed, need this win.

Punk over as fuck

DB OVER AS FUCK

HHH GOAT heel

Orton getting some good heat being the legend killer

Great pop for Edge, Unnecessary DQ's

Fandago is a BOSS and must GO OVER MIZ. Miz looked pissed.

Lack of Barrett

Zeb is GOLD 

Ambrose vs DB was fun

RVD can't control his kicks

Goldust is still damn nice in the ring and did his job greatly putting Orton over as a heel

AJ :mark:

Only disappointment I had was no Swagger, Sheamus, and Barrett. 

Also here's the dark ME, phone couldn't zoom my bad, and it was really short.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Like I predicted a **3/4-*** match from Goldust/Orton


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> Love how Hunter tried to interrupt that "dick" line but failed miserably.


He didn't fail. It was intentionally done, scripted that way.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ugh, they didn't show Nattie's HUGE pop for her entrance as well. WWE doing the girl no favors. *Bet any money Brie is winning the belt.*


That's what I'm afraid of too. Hoping that if they do put the belt on one of the Bellas, that it isn't for too long and AJ gets it back or stays in the hunt. 

That said, putting it on one of the Total Divas now would pretty much guarantee an AJ face turn for which the crowd is almost ready. I'm just hoping that when she does do the face turn, she continues developing her character as is because that character is not suited to be a typical face diva.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

edge with short hair? not the same.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Lawler telling AJ she is ugly is just a good way to make her stand out as the anti diva more.

Bryan standing on top in the end of this show pretty muched said "Bryan is getting screwed at NoC". Not that I thought otherwise.

Goldust helping his brother get the crossroad over was great.

Goldust/Orton and Bryan/Ambrose were the best matches tonight.

Something tells me that this other Heyman guy is Kofi.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

When RVD smacked in Ryback's head with one of those kicks and Ryback yelled out "SHIT" and "DAMN" right after it I was waiting for the inevitable stiff throwing Ryback was gonna do... STIFFNESS GOODNESS.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Fandanceboy said:


> ADR came back to finish the crowd off
> Say what you want about him but he is thorough


:lmao :lmao:lmao 

Seriously though, are we going to blame ADR everytime crowd goes silent? Its not like the poor guy doesn't try.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tony Cesaro is the greatest.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolute fucking travesty that they showed commercials during Sandow's GOAT heel promo, cannot believe you guys missed it.

I've started a thread in the RAW forum posting details about all the shit you guys missed from last nights show, if anyone is curious about what went on last night (it seems a lot went on during the commercial breaks), check it out:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/954785-detailed-report-last-nights-raw.html

I'm almost about finished writing it up.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw 9/9/2013 Thoughts*

* Opening segment was great. BIG pop for Edge in his hometown. Edge's mic work hasn't lost a step and his promo back and forth with HHH was great. Orton and Bryan weren't bad for their bits either but HHH and Edge clearly had this segment. HHH getting that heat in on the hometown hero was great and I loved Edge's "You're not a dictator, you're a dick" line too. Those asshole chants at HHH were the biggest surprise. Great crowd who were really into the segment. Only thing I'm negative about was Bryan really didn't get much mic time but it was made up for it later. Good stuff with Christian being laid out and the following backstage segment after was real good. Also :lmao at Tony Chimel announcing for Edge with the "SOOOOOOOPASTAR" gimmick :lmao.

* Kofi vs Axel was very short with Axel getting the DQ win. Great acting by Heyman realizing that if Axel did the same on sunday he'd be all alone with Punk. Good booking but I honestly just don't care about Axel which puts a downer on the whole thing. He's just generic, vanilla and boring. Heyman made me care about it as much as he could.

* Ziggler continues to get fucking awful booking by being beaten by Bray Wyatt who only debuted 2 months ago. Ziggler obviously being punished for his comments about Orton which really sucks. He deserves a lot better but I guess you can't argue against him asking for it in the end. I love Bray but he shouldn't have gone over the way he did. There wasn't even any Ambrose interaction. In truth this match should have never taken place and it's obvious this was designed to punish Ziggler. The guy cannot catch a break regardless of how much the crowd love him whilst Del Rio is still in the fucking world title picture. It's a joke.

* Heyman segment was good. Heyman's acting again was excellent and this fake injury angle was done well. Punk coming and clearing house was the best part. The intensity in Punk was fantastic. Loved it when he beat the crap out of the fake doctor. He was super over. I didn't like this much as previous segments they've done. It was good but nowhere near some of the other gold they've produced together. Unless they come up with a clever finish that gets my interest, I think this angle should end at Night of Champions. It's starting to run a little thin now.

* Divas segment was really good for only one reason: AJ. She was fantastic on commentary putting over the angle whilst burying total divas and Jerry Lawler in the process. "I'm a little too old for you Jerry, I'm 26" and "I main evented 3 Raws, watch the product" was hilariously awesome :lmao. I didn't really care for the match but it was nice to see Natalya get that win to a big pop from the Canadian crowd. But AJ was the star here yet again.

* I skipped R-Truth vs Del Rio because I could not give a shit about either man.

* I could not give a shit in general about Santino returning but the match he had with Cesaro was fun. Cesaro's big swing was utterly insane :mark:. I marked out for that and the crowd gave it a deserved ovation. Santino winning really had me down because Cesaro is an awesome talent. But I can see why they booked it that way, it is a return after all.

* Sandow vs Miz was boring. Miz sucks in the ring I'm sorry, he really does. Was sloppy at times and his offense is so vanilla. The only part that I liked was Fandango coming out and the crowd dancing. At least Sandow won for once as the MITB briefcase holder I guess.

* Orton vs Goldust was a good match with a lot of emotional investment behind it. Crowd was great and Goldust looked pretty good out there. Had a big fight feel and they teased Goldust winning extremely well. Furthered the angle with Cody's firing perfect.

* The subsequent segment with Stephanie and Goldust afterwards was fantastic. Stephanie really laid into Goldust and humiliated him. Steph had that heel swagger about her like it was 2000 all over again with the sick smile. I loved it.

* RVD vs Ryback was poor. Slow and boring, had absolutely no chemistry to it whatsoever. Both men just looked awkward out there and couldn't gel out there. DQ finish I didn't like at all, I can see why they did it because they want to protect both guys but seriously, super lame.

* Bryan vs Ambrose was a really good match. Both men worked really well. Nice psychology by Ambrose working on the arm of Bryan whose comebacks were as great as ever. Bryan is the best in terms of firing those comeback high spots and getting the crowd invested into the match. Big Show's role was great as the cheerleader for Bryan and helped put him over well. I really liked the booking of the Shield's involvement with Bryan outsmarting all three men in order to get the win. Really put Bryan over well even with the small package. It finally showed signs of hope that Bryan could over come the odds of the Corporation.

* Ending segment was booked extremely well in my opinion, firstly getting the heat back on the Corporation with the Shield beating down Bryan. Nice teases with Big Show looking to take out the Shield with the chair. HHH's involvement trying to goad Big Show into knocking out Bryan was real good. Orton I thought was phenomenal in his role trying to get Big Show to knock out Bryan. Was an absolute dick to Big Show laying down the law and really laying into Big Show with those words. If Orton keeps it up with that sort of character and role then Orton's stock in my eyes going to continue to increase. What I loved the most though was they didn't go with one of the three most obvious booking decisions at this point:

* They didn't have Big Show knockout Bryan again
* They didn't have Big Show accidently knock out Orton
* They didn't have Big Show swerve and knock Orton out on purpose.​
Instead they had Big Show distract Orton long enough so that Bryan whilst feigning still being knocked delivered that vicious flying knee right into Orton's face and finally Bryan has the upper hand leading into Night of Champions. I literally leaped out of my seat when Bryan hit the knee. THAT is how you get people invested in an angle. Was pulled off excellently.

* Overall, decent show. The main angles delivered for the most part. Opening segment and closing match/segment were excellent. Punk/Heyman and Orton/Goldust were good. Great performances tonight from Stephanie, Bryan, Orton, HHH, Edge, Show, AJ and Punk. However this also had some filler, some things I didn't care for and some bad stuff. But it leads pretty nicely into Night of Champions as a go home show.

*Other Notes*

* Pretty much all the Canadian stars got great reactions.
* Orton got much more heat tonight than at any other point which isn't a surprise but it's a good sign.
* Bryan and Punk were major over.
* Del Rio got *NO REACTION* from the crowd. He got completely no sold. Why the fuck is he still the WHC or even anywhere near it? Most overrated wrestler of today in WWE.
* I agree that if anybody is winning the divas title off AJ its going to be Brie Bella and that is really bad sign.
* Renee Young got a *BIG POP* in her appearance on Raw. I know she's Canadian and all but when have you EVER had a backstage interviewer of all people get a reaction like that? It's a testament to how well she's doing and how likable she is.
* Crowd was great all night long and were definitely one of the best crowds this year thus far as expected. Made the show a lot more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

theswayzetrain said:


> Ya well we are better then the American crowds.



Hi there...NYC, Philadelphia, and Chicago would like to say get the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I remember being apart of the asshole chants, but I guess I was just soaking it in. smarks around me were ruthless. I was screaming for Punk to whoop the doctor's ass thou.






Listen to the dude at the end of the vid, he was friggin hilarious the whole night.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The opening segment was great. The back and forth between Edge and Hunter worked really well. More segments between these two please. Edge hasn't missed a beat. You can tell Haitch has been waiting a long time to take those digs at Edge. The retorts from Edge were solid, but there's nothing quite like telling a guy that he never drew a dime, on live TV. Rich coming from the King of Kings, I must say. More great heel work from Hunter. The guy is impossible to like.

Orton/Goldie was a solid match. It was a lot of fun to see Goldust back in action, and it's clear that he's still capable. I'd love to see him get one last run.

Bryan/Ambrose and that Busaiku Knee to Orton. :mark:


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*







:edge2

:lmao:lmao:lmao









Your thoughts on the promo?


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Edge: Your not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

Yeah it was great. The "asshole" chants were class too. A nice little flashback to years gone by.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Someone needs to stop eating the AJ Taco.

If AJ weren't established as crazy, then her performances would actually mean something. 

Well, it means something to us meta-fans, but the majority of the audience thinks AJ stands for Asylum Junkie.

So, while we think her pipe bombs are gold, everyone else thinks she's rambling nonsense and needs a straitjacket.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

FredForeskinn said:


> Something tells me that this other Heyman guy is Kofi.


Punk vs. Kofi?

Well...they do have a past together as tag team champions and seemed to at gel well enough then. Shit, that could be just what Kofi needs to jump start him again.

But...nah...WWE needs faces right now. He'll probably just beat Axel with interference from Punk on Smackdown or take an L from Axel to give him a boost before the PPV.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Raw was very predictable last night. It's typical for a go home show, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

sit the fuck down hunter.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I remember being apart of the asshole chants, but I guess I was just soaking it in. smarks around me were ruthless. I was screaming for Punk to whoop the doctor's ass thou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KILL THE DOCTOR!

One of my favorite parts of the whole night, just completely priceless.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty solid go home show for mine, the crowd was fucking brilliant aswell, nothing beats a good crowd and Toronto were very good.

That pop for Edge was pretty huge, up there with the bigger pops of the year for sure, his promo was brilliant, loved everything he had to say and the backstage segment. BTW does anyone else fucking love his entrance song, it's simply GOAT material IMO.

Bryan's pop was also massive, good to see he and Edge interact.

Orton and HHH interrupting sounded like it garnered some heat like usual, and the back and forth insults between Edge and Orton/HHH was brilliant really liked it.

Disappointed Edge didn't come back out at the end and how they didn't address Christian getting attacked at all?

Axel is just fucking horrendous and Heyman faking injury was golden!

That pop for Punk sounded like it was up there with Bryan's that was insane, great intensity and I marked out when he belted the doctor haha!

Goldust's entrance was also great, I thought he performed brilliantly and did really well, I enjoyed that match and had me cheering Goldust on, really enjoyed it.

Santino's return was good too, good pop for him, shame to see Cesaro job.

Overall very solid go home show for NOC.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

Edge had some major zingers last night, especially that first one to Orton which even made Orton laugh.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> KILL THE DOCTOR!
> 
> One of my favorite parts of the whole night, just completely priceless.


That doctor needs to return, and someone needs a sign that says "Whack the quack"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Heyman_WWE_s_Dr_Sampson_Posts_Tout_Video.html



> - The dark main event after last night's WWE RAW in Toronto saw CM Punk defeat Curtis Axel with a GTS. Before the match, Punk attacked Paul Heyman with a kendo stick, sending him running to the back. After Punk defeated Axel, he hit several chair shots to end the show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Heyman_WWE_s_Dr_Sampson_Posts_Tout_Video.html


Yeah, I uploaded the seg, if you wanna go back a couple pages and give it a look. Punk high fived practically the entire arena before he left.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

Edge should be part of this storyline.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wasn't a memorable RAW quite underwhelming, last three weeks they've been phoning it in imo, it was more exciting prior to HHH screwing over Bryan.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> The opening segment was great. The back and forth between Edge and Hunter worked really well. More segments between these two please. Edge hasn't missed a beat. You can tell Haitch has been waiting a long time to take those digs at Edge. The retorts from Edge were solid, but there's nothing quite like telling a guy that he never drew a dime, on live TV. *Rich coming from the King of Kings*, I must say. More great heel work from Hunter. The guy is impossible to like.


I don't think HHH is like that in real life. He probably knows no one really wanted to see him. Cornette said it well when he said HHH was the guy that works with the guy that makes the money.

I'm 50/50 on HHH's constant semi-burial of kayfabe; playing to the smarks. It's not traditional. I guess that it's doing it's job and annoying me and some other people though.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Got to hear Chimel introduce the Rated R SOOOOOperstar so I'm happy.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

They should have had him as a drug cartel lord heel from the start.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

They just were not interested in him like all the other crowds across the world.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Del rio sucks. I can't wait for him to move to TNA.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

Agree with OP, also look forward to Flawless Victory to come suck ADR's dick and tell us how he does get reactions during his matches if not on his entrance and how he has been on fire since his heel turn.....An ADR thread doesn't feel right without it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*

NO ONE CARES.... *Clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Even in a red hot crowd Del Rio gets no reaction.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Well why not? It's fucking annoying how much they push him. Your world champion should be getting big time heat or somewhat of a reaction.


Agreed 100%. For the level that ADR is pushed the crowd reactions he gets are embarrassing. He just gets completely ignored.
Yet the WWE will continue to push him because he's there token Mexican.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*



Soulrollins said:


> Edge should be part of this storyline.


he'll be back, they wont just leave Christian buried like and edge just walk out... 

oh wait, its wwe we're on about


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Total Package said:


>


lmao. thank you.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I really hope they stop breaking 90s TVs.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEiSOi8GH4

BackStage Fallout: Santino Marella, Fandango/Summer Rae, & Natalya


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Quality Raw, loved Edge, The Game and Steph were on fire, Goldust still got it - DAT CROSS RHODES POP, and Bryan finishing on top.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/954785-detailed-report-last-nights-raw.html

Fully updated post on full live details on Raw last night, from the very first pre-show, to all the botched entrances/exists, to Sandow's amazing promo which was completely cut from TV, all the way till the CM Punk vs Axel/Heyman dark match. 

I went through this thread and saw a bunch of questions people asked at the time like "what was that chant" and "what just happened" and answered a bunch of that shit in my post.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOLDUST. EDGE. Punk. Heyman. Hunter. Renee Young. :mark:

Hunter is just fucking brilliant.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Just started it, Marking the fuck out for Edge and I wasn't even the biggest Edge fan, but that theme, his amazing presence and energy. TV won't go any louder.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Still waiting for that "asshole" chant.


Psychic! I've been waiting a long fucking time to hear that again.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Disappointed that WWE didn't do any outside arena shots during the show(like they do for all other arenas) and didn't show any crowd shots of recognizable faces in the audience, cause this crowd contained NBA players and possibly even MLB players too(Jays had an offday and all players were in Toronto,so I wouldn't have been surprised if some Jays players came to watch Raw too).


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Edge retirement depresses the fuck out of me.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys ate up Bray's shit for over a year in FCW, and you can't even give him 2 months in the WWE without getting tired of him or bitching about the direction. Maybe I'm just a big Wyatt fan, but fuck you guys, especially the ones who came in their pants for him and now don't even give it a chance.


----------



## 1919dpg (Sep 13, 2012)

*Edge called triple h a what?!*

Hey, did anyone else notice how heated that opening promo with edge, randy and triple h got. Edge called triple h a dick after triple h said that edge never really drew any money.

i'm surprised nobody on here's mentioned this especially considering how most of you bitch about it being too pg.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Edge called triple h a what?!*

it sounded like it was never even meant to happen. like hunter cut him off right before he was supposed to say it but he still said i t.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Edge called triple h a what?!*



TEHCOCK said:


> it sounded like it was never even meant to happen. like hunter cut him off right before he was supposed to say it but he still said i t.


it sounded like it was SUPPOSED to happen since hunter cut him right before he was supposed to say it and still said it..

[years of experience of watching wrestling.. I would know]


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

Edge was all










Then HHH was like


----------



## Kaged Kreature (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Edge called triple h a what?!*

LOL i noticed that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

Yeh, to me HHH was supposed to cut him off and Edge was not really supposed to say it, but he did anyways, and it was great.

It looks like the Survivor Series Teams are rounding out nicely.

Orton/The Shield/maybe HHH himself

Bryan/Ziggler/Christian/Show/Maybe Punk when hes done with Heyman


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

It was an awesome back and fourth. TBH I felt more heat between Edge and HHH than even Bryan and HHH... whether it's real animosity or not, I don't know but they're surely making it look that way. 

DAT ACTING!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

There was a LOT of filler on this show but the good parts far outweigh the bad. Fantastic crowd for starters but we were all expecting that. Kudos Toronto. 

The opening segment was :lmao although the downside is that Bryan was pretty much invisible while Edge and HHH were firing shots at each other, Orton too for that matter. I don't really mind though because this storyline is obviously going to be a long one so I have no problems with Edge getting an awesome moment in his home town for a night, no problems at all. LOVED the back and forth between the two of them. :lol. They were both cutting deep but still working together to give us a brilliant and highly entertaining promo. Great work all around and the backstage segment after with Trips MOB BOSS GOATing while Ambrose stood there looking like a smarmy mother fucker was :mark. One of the best opening segments to Raw is a long time and yes, the asshole chants were rather splendid.

Orton/Goldust was a great match. All the hype videos throughout the night for Goldust had me really pumped and DAT ENTRANCE!!! Then we got Steph being a total bitch in the back. I swear the Helmsley's were born to fucking troll like nobody has ever trolled before. They're just too damn good at it. Great match and great little side story to the main plot. I hope we see more things like this involving different guys down the line. 

Ambrose/Bryan was solid enough and DAT KNEE at the end. Holy shit I marked so hard for Bryan finally getting one over on Orton. Bryan stands tall on Raw and he's obviously losing at NOC which is how it should go. It's too soon for him to win it back. So loving this storyline it just gets better every week. 

Nothing else is really worth talking about outside AJ owning Lawler, FAHN-DAHN-GOOO and Punk going ham with the kendo stick. They also didn't really promote the fact that they have a PPV on Sunday at all which I found very strange since they usually never shut up about it but here they barely mentioned it at all or even ran a graphic of anything. Strange. 

I give this Raw a SOLID B+


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

duh! Edge was supposed to have all the mic time with HHH, Edge only shows up once or twice a year any way...who cares if Orton and Bryan were spectators for that, as it should be with Edge making a guest appearance....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

- 'Well, you're a little too ugly for me AJ'. Lawler, you're the nadir of modern day pro wrestling.

- Still give ZERO fucks about the WHC...scene, or whatever it is. 

- Trips and Edge did good. The whole Corps/Bryan/Show/Shield angle is still fucking brilliant.

- Cesaro spinning Santino was mesmerising. The longer it went on, the louder my laugh got.

- Bray needs more longer matches, but looked great in his match with Ziggy. LOL BERRIED. Whatever.

- Ambrose staring at Edge intensely was glorious. The guy is just plain and simply a natural.

- The ending to RVD/Ryback - what? Christ, what a fucking mess. Stick to bullying caterers and cameramen backstage, BIG GUY!

- Get Goldust back on the main roster NOW.

- Orton still bores me. 'Your dream...is shattered' OH YA I GEDDIT NOW. C'mon man, more emotion wouldn't hurt.

- ...but he's fucking Roddy Piper compared to ADR.

- WWE needs new commentators and FAST. This current team is atrocious. Lawler is at Art Donovan levels now and JBL is getting worse every week, while Cole...yeah, not going to repeat myself.

Solid episode. Crowd was awesome, but you can't blame them for settling down a bit about two thirds of the way through. Three hours is a long time, innit.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

that's why the majority of crowds are dead toward the end, they've been sitting there for hours.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I haven't seen RAW yet but judging from the reports and reactions from this thread its safe to say its worth checking out. I can't wait until a good quality full show post on YT comes out so I can check it out. 

From the reviews of many people here I can't wait to check out Edge's return segment, especially his pops.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Entertaining Raw...

Things that stood out for me...

-Opening was excellent, huge pop for Edge from the crowd, both Orton and Edge throwing heat at each other as much as they can.

-The Heyman running away in lightning speed with a so called knee injury from Punk. X-D

-AJ stating to Lawler, 'Im a bit too old for you Jerry, im 26.' Apply cold water to burned area!

- Cesaro spinning Santino for over 40 seconds! Only Santino was dizzy, even though he lost. Cesaro has so much potential!

- Goldust vs Orton was the least i expected this Raw! Turned into a great match.

- Van Dam falling jaw first on the barricade, even though its padded, still hurts! Ryback ramming RVD twice with his crotch against the post. auts

- Bryan vs Ambrose, started off slow but with these two young upcoming wrestlers i know it would turn out great. 


---- The bad:

- Miz vs Sandow, skipped it, i don't care at all about the Piz, worst wrestler the company has to offer.

- Santino returning, i thought we finally got rid of this comic act, he totally ruined the elimination chamber last year. I wonder what will be next.

- Divas tag team match, it looks like these matches are now set up mostly around the Total Divas show, only good thing about that match was AJ burning Lawler after his disgusting comment.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*

What was Ryback screaming "shit" about? Did RVD botch his kick? Funny though. He also shouted "stupid" a few moments later which gave me Orton-Kofi flashbacks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Edge: You're not a dictator, Hunter, you're just a d*ck*



Kassimo said:


> What was Ryback screaming "shit" about? Did RVD botch his kick? Funny though. He also shouted "stupid" a few moments later which gave me Orton-Kofi flashbacks.


Yeah, RVD legit kicked him pretty damn hard in the face. Ryback loses his temper easily, but man that kick really connected.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

It's 9/9, not 9/09.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Loved the Goldust/Orton match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

One thing I found interesting,when Raw first started, the graphic only said "Toronto". Not "Toronto,Canada" or "Toronto,ON" or "Toronto,Ontario" but it just said Toronto...don't think they've ever just listed the city in the location bar before?

And even during the show, they would always just say Toronto, not "Toronto,Canada" as WWE often refers to the city as(cause they think the majority of the world doesn't know Toronto is in Canada(or the location of any other non USA cty))


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

has anyone noticed that the last four Raws they've done away with the opening graphics and song? its just the WWE Past, Future, Forever" or whatever and then that's it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should go to Toronto more often. It's a great wrestling city, that's for sure. Up there with NY/NJ, Chicago, etc.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That HHH and Edge interaction was great. I miss Edge.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> They should go to Toronto more often. It's a great wrestling city, that's for sure. Up there with NY/NJ, Chicago, etc.


I just hope they can give us a much needed PPV.

If extreme rules was even remotely possible, I would :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they should only have 4 ppv's a year and have wrestling 4 days a week on cable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I just hope they can give us a much needed PPV.
> 
> If extreme rules was even remotely possible, I would :mark:


Extreme Rules would be great there. But you guys deserve another WM. Haven't had once since 2002, and the crowd that night was electric. Would have been cool if WM 30 was there. Hopefully, you guys get a WM really soon. Toronto treats WM well (WM 6, WM 18).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Extreme Rules would be great there. But you guys deserve another WM. Haven't had once since 2002, and the crowd that night was electric. Would have been cool if WM 30 was there. Hopefully, you guys get a WM really soon. Toronto treats WM well (WM 6, WM 18).


Yup, there was 2...missed both. fpalm But 6 was when I was born, so, yeah.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Disappointed that WWE didn't do any outside arena shots during the show(like they do for all other arenas) and didn't show any crowd shots of recognizable faces in the audience, cause this crowd contained NBA players and possibly even MLB players too(Jays had an offday and all players were in Toronto,so I wouldn't have been surprised if some Jays players came to watch Raw too).


Think about it, they were at the Air Canada Centre. Where would they do outside of the arena shots? I even thought about this when I went outside after the show, that it was virtually impossible to do anything outside given the location of the ACC and how crowded it is with the traffic, the buildings and virtually no open space around it.



1919dpg said:


> Hey, did anyone else notice how heated that opening promo with edge, randy and triple h got. Edge called triple h a dick after triple h said that edge never really drew any money.
> 
> *i'm surprised nobody on here's mentioned this* especially considering how most of you bitch about it being too pg.


Actually someone made an entire thread about it, but okay.



alliance said:


> it sounded like it was SUPPOSED to happen since hunter cut him right before he was supposed to say it and still said it..
> 
> [*years of experience of watching wrestling.. I would know*]


:lmao:lmao:lmao



Starbuck said:


> There was a LOT of filler on this show but the good parts far outweigh the bad. Fantastic crowd for starters but we were all expecting that. Kudos Toronto.
> 
> The opening segment was :lmao although the downside is that Bryan was pretty much invisible while Edge and HHH were firing shots at each other, Orton too for that matter. I don't really mind though because this storyline is obviously going to be a long one so I have no problems with Edge getting an awesome moment in his home town for a night, no problems at all. LOVED the back and forth between the two of them. :lol. They were both cutting deep but still working together to give us a brilliant and highly entertaining promo. Great work all around and the backstage segment after with Trips MOB BOSS GOATing while Ambrose stood there looking like a smarmy mother fucker was :mark. One of the best opening segments to Raw is a long time and yes, the asshole chants were rather splendid.
> 
> ...


Agreed with every single word.



Fable said:


> I haven't seen RAW yet but judging from the reports and reactions from this thread its safe to say its worth checking out. I can't wait until a good quality full show post on YT comes out so I can check it out.
> 
> From the reviews of many people here I can't wait to check out Edge's return segment, especially his pops.


Part 1: http://www.sockshare.com/file/BF38F7BEFA6E6264
Part 2: http://www.sockshare.com/file/0D56B36DFB365118



Kassimo said:


> What was Ryback screaming "shit" about? Did RVD botch his kick? Funny though. He also shouted "stupid" a few moments later which gave me Orton-Kofi flashbacks.


I think he screams "stoopid" a lot to show how much of an ape he is, but the "SHIT!" was legit, because, yes, RVD caught him with a kick. It was hilarious.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yup, there was 2...missed both. fpalm But 6 was when I was born, so, yeah.


6 was even before I was born, 1993 baby here.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TwistedLogic said:


> Think about it, they were at the Air Canada Centre. Where would they do outside of the arena shots? I even thought about this when I went outside after the show, that it was virtually impossible to do anything outside given the location of the ACC and how crowded it is with the traffic, the buildings and virtually no open space around it.


Right outside the arena at Bremner Blvd(and also right at Union Station)? Would've been cool if they showed RAW on the big screen right outside there and people were watching it.

They're no Leafs playoff game but still...


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

This was a good RAW, fantastic crowd which always makes the viewing experience more enjoyable.

The problem I have is the WWE booking. On one hand the booking for the Heyman/Punk feud and Corp/Bryan feud has been fantastic, the Heyman/Punk is the best booked feud I have seen in a long time. Randy Orton is being booked as a credible heel champion, the best a heel has been booked since Mark Henry's Smackdown WHC reign probably. Bryan is being booked as the perfect underdog/anti corporate babyface, who has to overcome obstacle after obstacle and just as he thinks he has his hands on Orton he slips away.

However on the other side most of the roster is completely directionless right now, the RVD/Del Rio feud feels thrown together, Ziggler is still going nowhere, the Wyatt's have slowed down and are now in the phase of "being in segments for the sake of being in segments until Kane returns". I don't understand how they can have incredible booking in the two biggest feuds right now, yet they have nothing for the rest of the roster.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Da hell happened to Mark Henry? And why did they turn him face just to do nothing with it?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Da hell happened to Mark Henry? And why did they turn him face just to do nothing with it?


He's injured, I guess.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Da hell happened to Mark Henry? And why did they turn him face just to do nothing with it?


injured hamstring at house show (on August 31), he is cleared now but they are cautious with him so they are letting him recuperate and rest at home till he is 100 % ready


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

We need more of Edge TBH, in any non-physical role. Whenever he's on the mic he's GOAT. :mark: 

In all seriousness, that starting segment would have been lackluster had Edge not been there. It would have been the same "I CAN BEAT ORTON! YES YES!" "GOOD FOR BUSINESS BLA BLA YOU FACE SHIELD TONIGHT!?" over again. 

Also marking hard for the backstage segment. Trips heeling it up even more and it would have been perfect if Edge psycho-ed himself up and matched Trips' craziness. :mark:

Awesome RAW overall!


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> They should go to Toronto more often. It's a great wrestling city, that's for sure. Up there with NY/NJ, Chicago, etc.


Great crowd, great city. Would like to see the WWE get up there more. 

Can't tell you how emotionally invested I was in the Goldust and Bryan matches. WWE is the shit. 

AJ on commentary was awesome. But I would like to see a "B" Diva's fued. Not for the title, just another Diva's match on RAW. Three hours long after all. Got excited when Total Divas started up, ladies got more spotlight. But now two of the big deals in the WWE, TD, and AJ Lee have kind of merged. 

Wanna see the WWE have more faith in their girls, would love to see Kaitlyn in a fued with someone else, someone overlooked. Aksana or some of the NXT girls. 

Solid episode over all. Don't know why they don't bring back Golddust permanently.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why do they have Big Show heavily in this angle any way? do they not trust Bryan or whats going on?


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> why do they have Big Show heavily in this angle any way? do they not trust Bryan or whats going on?


Nothing to do with that. They gotta have someone in that role, they chose the show. He's doing a good job.

The story they're telling doesnt work unless you have multiple parts. Bryan cant play every role by himself.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if someone already said this but

is it just me or did Jerry get MASSIVELY butthurt when AJ owned him.
like actually butthurt, he kept sneaking in snide comments afterwards.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Was great to see Edge again on WWE TV. He looks much younger with the short hair cut as well. I always love the Stephanie segments .

And like people have said before here, AJ owning Lawler was amazing.


----------

